# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводские номера Ил-2

## lindr

Публикую свои наработки по теме. Три поста с разделением по заводам плюс неразобранные.

Обновления и дополнения приветствуются. На данный момент в базе около 4500 номеров.

зав номер модиф. завод серия № в серии дата выпуска Эксплуатант БН примечания

1860101		№18	01	01	10.03.41	СССР		РС НИП АВ ВВС испытания 1941 МП-6
1860201		№18	01	02	1941	СССР		пожар на заводе 22.03.41
1860301		№18	01	03	21.03.41	СССР		РС НИП АВ ВВС испытания 1941 ТКБ-201, ЦКБ-14
1860401		№18	01	04	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1860501		№18	01	05	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП, 62-й ШАП
1860701		№18	01	07	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 01.07.41
1860801		№18	01	08	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1861001		№18	01	10	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 01.07.41
1861101		№18	01	11	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1861201		№18	01	12	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 30.06.41
1861401		№18	01	14	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП, 62-й ШАП
1861501		№18	01	15	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 29.06.41
1861601		№18	01	16	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 29.06.41
1861701		№18	01	17	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 29.06.41
1861801		№18	01	18	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1862001		№18	01	20	1941	СССР	3/6	4-й ШАП сбит 11.07.41
1860202		№18	02	02	1941	СССР		ЦАГИ
1860302		№18	02	03	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 02.07.41
1860402		№18	02	04	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 29.06.41
1860602		№18	02	06	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1860702		№18	02	07	1941	СССР		документ
1860802		№18	02	08	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 30.06.41
1860902		№18	02	09	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 29.06.41
1861002		№18	02	10	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 08.07.41
1861102		№18	02	11	1941	СССР	2/4	4-й ШАП захвачен 03.07.41
1861202		№18	02	12	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 30.06.41
1861302		№18	02	13	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 03.07.41
1861402		№18	02	14	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 08.07.41
1861502		№18	02	15	1941	СССР	2	4-й ШАП захвачен 03.07.41
1861602		№18	02	16	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1861702		№18	02	17	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 07.07.41
1861802		№18	02	18	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 03.07.41
1862002		№18	02	20	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1862402		№18	02	24	06.41	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 07.41
1862502		№18	02	25	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1862602		№18	02	26	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1863002		№18	02	30	1941	СССР		62-й ШАП
1863102		№18	02	31	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 29.06.41
1864902		№18	02	49	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1860203		№18	03	02	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 11.07.41
1860303		№18	03	03	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП, 62-й ШАП
1860403		№18	03	04	1941	СССР	1	4-й ШАП сбит 09.07.41
1860703		№18	03	07	1941	СССР		документ
1861203		№18	03	12	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП, 62-й ШАП
1861303		№18	03	13	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП захвачен 03.07.41
1861403		№18	03	14	1941	СССР		62-й ШАП
1861503		№18	03	15	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 28.06.41
1861803		№18	03	18	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1862103		№18	03	21	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1862203		№18	03	22	1941	СССР		175-й ШАП, 235-й ШАП
1862303		№18	03	23	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 09.07.41
1862403		№18	03	24	1941	СССР		235-й ШАП, 175-й ШАП
1862703		№18	03	27	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1862803		№18	03	28	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 29.06.41
1862903		№18	03	29	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1863003		№18	03	30	1941	СССР		документ
1863203		№18	03	32	1941	СССР		232-й СБАП
1863303		№18	03	33	1941	СССР	11	4-й ШАП захвачен 03.07.41
1863603		№18	03	36	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1864103		№18	03	41	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 01.07.41
1864203		№18	03	42	1941	СССР		66-й ШАП, 88-й ИАП сбит 07.41
1864303		№18	03	43	1941	СССР		232-й СБАП потерян 07.41
1864403		№18	03	44	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1864503		№18	03	45	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 30.06.41
1864703		№18	03	47	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 11.07.41
1864803		№18	03	48	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 14.07.41
1864903		№18	03	49	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 29.06.41
1865003		№18	03	50	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1860404		№18	04	04	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 29.06.41
1860504		№18	04	05	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП потерян 26.06.41
1860604		№18	04	06	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 15.07.41
1860704		№18	04	07	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП потерян 02.07.41
1860904		№18	04	09	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 01.07.41
1861004		№18	04	10	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 03.07.41
1861204		№18	04	12	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 30.06.41
1861304		№18	04	13	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 29.06.41
1861404		№18	04	14	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС ШФК испытания 09.41
1861504		№18	04	15	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 29.06.41
1861604		№18	04	16	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 30.06.41
1861704		№18	04	17	06.41	СССР		312-й ШАП, Завод №240 ШФК
1861904		№18	04	19	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС лыжи испытания 02.42
1862004		№18	04	20	1941	СССР	2/4	4-й ШАП захвачен 03.07.41
1862104		№18	04	21	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 03.07.41
1862204		№18	04	22	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 29.06.41
1862304		№18	04	23	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП, 232-й СБАП сбит 06.09.41
1862404		№18	04	24	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП, 232-й СБАП потерян 21.07.41
1862504		№18	04	25	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП, 74-й ШАП сбит 09.42
1862604		№18	04	26	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 05.07.41
1862704		№18	04	27	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 08.08.41
1862804		№18	04	28	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 05.07.41
1862904		№18	04	29	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 25.07.41
1863004		№18	04	30	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 13.07.41
1863104		№18	04	31	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 29.06.41
1863204		№18	04	32	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 02.07.41
1863304		№18	04	33	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1863504		№18	04	35	1941	СССР		74-й ШАП списан 04.42
1863604		№18	04	36	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1863704		№18	04	37	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 01.07.41
1863804		№18	04	38	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1863904		№18	04	39	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП, 232-й СБАП, 232-й ШАП, 74-й ШАП сбит 04.42
1864004		№18	04	40	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 03.07.41
1864104		№18	04	41	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1864204		№18	04	42	1941	СССР	5/2	4-й ШАП потерян 29.06.41
1864304		№18	04	43	1941	СССР	0/9	4-й ШАП сбит 30.06.41
1864404		№18	04	44	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1864604		№18	04	46	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 29.06.41
1864704		№18	04	47	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП, 4-й ШАП потерян 05.42
1864904		№18	04	49	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 02.07.41
1865004		№18	04	50	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1860105		№18	05	01	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП, 232-й СБАП, 232-й ШАП сбит 24.04.42
1860205		№18	05	02	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП захвачен 03.07.41
1860305		№18	05	03	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1860405		№18	05	04	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1860505		№18	05	05	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП. 174-й ШАП потерян 30.06.41
1860605		№18	05	06	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1860705		№18	05	07	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП, 232-й СБАП
1860805		№18	05	08	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1860905		№18	05	09	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1861105		№18	05	11	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 03.07.41
1861205		№18	05	12	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1861305		№18	05	13	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1861505		№18	05	15	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1861605		№18	05	16	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1861705		№18	05	17	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1861805		№18	05	18	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1861905		№18	05	19	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1862005		№18	05	20	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1862105		№18	05	21	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП, 174-й ШАП сбит 24.09.41
1862205		№18	05	22	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1862305		№18	05	23	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1862405		№18	05	24	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1862505		№18	05	25	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1862605		№18	05	26	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП, 237-й ШАП
1862705		№18	05	27	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1862805		№18	05	28	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП, 4-й ШАП захвачен 07.41
1863005		№18	05	30	1941	СССР		430-й ШАП захвачен 13.07.41
1863105		№18	05	31	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1863405		№18	05	34	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1863805		№18	05	38	1941	СССР		237-й ШАП
1864005		№18	05	40	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1864105		№18	05	41	1941	СССР		документ
1864605		№18	05	46	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1864805		№18	05	48	1941	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1865005		№18	05	50	26.06.41	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1860306		№18	06	03	1941	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 21.08.42
1861006		№18	06	10	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1861306		№18	06	13	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1861506		№18	06	15	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1861806		№18	06	18	1941	СССР		документ
1862006		№18	06	20	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1862106		№18	06	21	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1862506		№18	06	25	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1862706		№18	06	27	1941	СССР		66-й ШАП
1862806		№18	06	28	1941	СССР	2	4-й ШАП сбит 20.07.41
1863006		№18	06	30	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1863506		№18	06	35	1941	СССР		232-й СБАП потерян 07.41
1865006		№18	06	50	1941	СССР		431-й ШАП
1860207		№18	07	02	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1860307		№18	07	03	07.41	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1860507		№18	07	05	07.41	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1860607		№18	07	06	07.41	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1860707		№18	07	07	07.41	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1860807		№18	07	08	07.41	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1860907		№18	07	09	07.41	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1861007		№18	07	10	07.41	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1861107		№18	07	11	07.41	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1861207		№18	07	12	07.41	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1861307		№18	07	13	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1861407		№18	07	14	1941	СССР		232-й СБАП потерян 25.07.41
1861507		№18	07	15	1941	СССР		уничтожен на земле 08-10.41
1862207		№18	07	22	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1862307		№18	07	23	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1862407		№18	07	24	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1862507		№18	07	25	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 29.07.41
1862607		№18	07	26	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1862907		№18	07	29	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП потерян 13.07.41
1863007		№18	07	30	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 20.07.41
1863107		№18	07	31	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 13.07.41
1863407		№18	07	34	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1863507		№18	07	35	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1863707		№18	07	37	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1863807		№18	07	38	1941	СССР		1-я ЗАБр, 190-й ШАП, 288-й ШАП сбит 01.42
1864207		№18	07	42	1941	СССР		сбит фото
1864307		№18	07	43	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1864707		№18	07	47	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1864807		№18	07	48	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1865007		№18	07	50	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1860208		№18	08	02	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1860308		№18	08	03	07.41	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
1860408		№18	08	04	07.41	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
1860508		№18	08	05	07.41	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
1860608		№18	08	06	07.41	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
1860708		№18	08	07	07.41	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
1860808		№18	08	08	07.41	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
1860908		№18	08	09	07.41	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
1861008		№18	08	10	1941	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ сбит 29.08.41
1861108		№18	08	11	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1861208		№18	08	12	07.41	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
1861808		№18	08	18	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1862008		№18	08	20	27.06.41	СССР		190-й ШАП потерян 22.07.41
1862308		№18	08	23	1941	СССР		сбит 03.43
1862808		№18	08	28	1941	СССР		документ
1862908		№18	08	29	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1863408		№18	08	34	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1863508		№18	08	35	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1863708		№18	08	37	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1864208		№18	08	42	1941	СССР	2	сбит 1941
1864708		№18	08	47	1941	СССР		документ
1865008		№18	08	50	1941	СССР		232-й СБАП потерян 07.41
1860209		№18	09	02	1941	СССР		237-й ШАП
1860309		№18	09	03	1941	СССР		232-й СБАП потерян 13.08.41
1860409		№18	09	04	1941	СССР		66-й ШАП
1861009		№18	09	10	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1861309		№18	09	13	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1861409		№18	09	14	1941	СССР		66-й ШАП
1861809		№18	09	18	1941	СССР		66-й ШАП
1862009		№18	09	20	1941	СССР		66-й ШАП
1862109		№18	09	21	1941	СССР		66-й ШАП
1862209		№18	09	22	1941	СССР		66-й ШАП
1862309		№18	09	23	1941	СССР		66-й ШАП
1862509		№18	09	25	1941	СССР		66-й ШАП
1862609		№18	09	26	1941	СССР		66-й ШАП
1862709		№18	09	27	1941	СССР		66-й ШАП
1862809		№18	09	28	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1862909		№18	09	29	1941	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1863109		№18	09	31	1941	СССР		66-й ШАП
1863209		№18	09	32	1941	СССР		66-й ШАП
1863309		№18	09	33	1941	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1863409		№18	09	34	1941	СССР		66-й ШАП
1863509		№18	09	35	1941	СССР	10/5	4-й ШАП сбит 29.07.41
1863609		№18	09	36	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1863709		№18	09	37	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1863909		№18	09	39	1941	СССР	1	4-й ШАП сбит 30.07.41
1864009		№18	09	40	1941	СССР		66-й ШАП
1864109		№18	09	41	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 01.08.41
1864209		№18	09	42	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 03.08.41
1864309		№18	09	43	1941	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1864409		№18	09	44	1941	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1864509		№18	09	45	1941	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1864609		№18	09	46	1941	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1864709		№18	09	47	1941	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1864809		№18	09	48	1941	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1864909		№18	09	49	1941	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1860110		№18	10	01	1941	СССР		57-й СБАП сбит 27.08.41
1860210		№18	10	02	1941	СССР		57-й СБАП
1860310		№18	10	03	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 08.08.41
1860510		№18	10	05	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП потерян 03.08.41
1860610		№18	10	06	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП, 174-й ШАП
1860710		№18	10	07	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1861010		№18	10	10	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1861210		№18	10	12	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП, 174-й ШАП
1861510		№18	10	15	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1861710		№18	10	17	1941	СССР		66-й ШАП
1862010		№18	10	20	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1863110		№18	10	31	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1863310		№18	10	33	1941	СССР		299-й ШАП потерян 28.12.41
1863710		№18	10	37	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП, 174-й ШАП
1863810		№18	10	38	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1863910		№18	10	39	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП, 174-й ШАП
1864210		№18	10	42	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1864310		№18	10	43	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1864410		№18	10	44	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1860111		№18	11	01	07.41	СССР		245-й ШАП
1860511		№18	11	05	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП, 174-й ШАП
1860611		№18	11	06	07.41	СССР		документ
1860711		№18	11	07	07.41	СССР		61-й ШАП
1861011		№18	11	10	07.41	СССР		245-й ШАП
1861211		№18	11	12	07.41	СССР		61-й ШАП сбит 06.09.41
1862411		№18	11	24	1941	СССР		документ
1862511		№18	11	25	1941	СССР		документ
1863011		№18	11	30	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП, 174-й ШАП, 215-й ШАП, 245-й ШАП
1863311		№18	11	33	1941	СССР		документ
1863411		№18	11	34	30.07.41	СССР		245-й ШАП
1863511		№18	11	35	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1863811		№18	11	38	30.07.41	СССР		документ
1864111		№18	11	41	1941	СССР		62-й ШАП сбит 14.08.41
1864411		№18	11	44	1941	СССР		174-й ШАП потерян 20.08.41
1864511		№18	11	45	1941	СССР		62-й ШАП, 288-й ШАП сбит 18.10.41
1864711		№18	11	47	1941	СССР	9	62-й ШАП сбит 23.08.41
1865011		№18	11	50	1941	СССР		документ
1860812		№18	12	08	1941	СССР		документ
1861012		№18	12	10	08.41	СССР		245-й ШАП
1861412		№18	12	14	08.41	СССР	4	215-й ШАП
1862312		№18	12	23	08.41	СССР		245-й ШАП
1862412		№18	12	24	03.08.41	СССР		245-й ШАП АМ-38Ф испытания 08.42
1862912		№18	12	29	08.41	СССР		245-й ШАП
1863612		№18	12	36	06.08.41	СССР		190-й ШАП
1863712		№18	12	37	05.08.41	СССР		245-й ШАП
1863812		№18	12	38	1941	СССР		243-й ШАП сбит 09.09.41
1864312		№18	12	43	1941	СССР	27	243-й ШАП сбит 12.09.41
1865012		№18	12	50	1941	СССР		245-й ШАП
1860413		№18	13	04	1941	СССР		ВВС ЧФ сбит 09.08.41
1860513		№18	13	05	1941	СССР		ВВС ЧФ сбит 12.08.41
1860913		№18	13	09	1941	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1861013		№18	13	10	1941	СССР		НИПАВ 2 ШКАС сзади
1861313		№18	13	13	1941	СССР		документ
1862013		№18	13	20	1941	СССР		237-й ШАП
1862213		№18	13	22	1941	СССР	33	243-й ШАП сбит 08.09.41
1862313		№18	13	23	1941	СССР	17	243-й ШАП сбит 30.08.41
1862813		№18	13	28	1941	СССР		документ
1863113		№18	13	31	1941	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1863413		№18	13	34	1941	СССР		ВВС КБФ
1864013		№18	13	40	1941	СССР		документ
1864213		№18	13	42	1941	СССР		документ
1864513		№18	13	45	1941	СССР		243-й ШАП сбит 10.09.41
1864713		№18	13	47	1941	СССР		документ
1860814		№18	14	08	1941	СССР		237-й ШАП
1862114		№18	14	21	1941	СССР		237-й ШАП
1862214		№18	14	22	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1862514		№18	14	24	1941	СССР		испытания 02.42 1 УБ сзади
1863114		№18	14	31	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1863214		№18	14	32	1941	СССР		431-й ШАП 
1863314		№18	14	33	1941	СССР		237-й ШАП
1863514		№18	14	35	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1863914		№18	14	39	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП, 288-й ШАП сбит 1941
1864414		№18	14	44	12.08.41	СССР		215-й ШАП потерян 05.09.41
1864514		№18	14	45	12.08.41	СССР		215-й ШАП
1864614		№18	14	46	08.41	СССР		245-й ШАП
1865014		№18	14	50	12.08.41	СССР		215-й ШАП сбит 31.08.41
1860115		№18	15	01	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1860315		№18	15	03	12.08.41	СССР		215-й ШАП
1861015		№18	15	10	1941	СССР		документ
1861115		№18	15	11	1941	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1861815		№18	15	18	1941	СССР		документ
1863415		№18	15	34	1941	СССР		288-й ШАП
1863515		№18	15	35	1941	СССР		288-й ШАП
1864315		№18	15	43	1941	СССР		237-й ШАП, 288-й ШАП
1864415		№18	15	44	1941	СССР		288-й ШАП
1864515		№18	15	45	1941	СССР		288-й ШАП
1864615		№18	15	46	1941	СССР		288-й ШАП
1864715		№18	15	47	1941	СССР		288-й ШАП
1864815		№18	15	48	1941	СССР		288-й ШАП сбит 1941
1865015		№18	15	50	1941	СССР		документ
1866015		№18	15	60	1941	СССР		288-й ШАП
1860216		№18	16	02	08.41	СССР		175-й ШАП сбит 29.08.41
1860316		№18	16	03	08.41	СССР		175-й ШАП
1860416		№18	16	04	08.41	СССР		175-й ШАП
1860516		№18	16	05	08.41	СССР		175-й ШАП
1860616		№18	16	06	08.41	СССР		175-й ШАП
1860716		№18	16	07	1941	СССР		288-й ШАП
1860816		№18	16	08	08.41	СССР		175-й ШАП
1860916		№18	16	09	08.41	СССР		175-й ШАП
1861016		№18	16	10	08.41	СССР		175-й ШАП
1861216		№18	16	12	08.41	СССР		175-й ШАП
1861316		№18	16	13	08.41	СССР		175-й ШАП, 174-й ШАП
1861416		№18	16	14	08.41	СССР		175-й ШАП
1861516		№18	16	15	1941	СССР		288-й ШАП
1861616		№18	16	16	08.41	СССР		175-й ШАП
1861716		№18	16	17	08.41	СССР		175-й ШАП, 57-й СБАП КБФ сбит 01.10.42
1861916		№18	16	19	1941	СССР		65-й ШАП сбит 20.09.41
1862016		№18	16	20	1941	СССР		288-й ШАП
1862316		№18	16	23	1941	СССР		288-й ШАП
1862416		№18	16	24	1941	СССР		288-й ШАП
1862516		№18	16	25	08.41	СССР		175-й ШАП сбит 29.08.41
1862616		№18	16	26	1941	СССР		документ
1862716		№18	16	27	08.41	СССР		175-й ШАП
1862816		№18	16	28	08.41	СССР		175-й ШАП, 65-й ШАП
1863216		№18	16	32	08.41	СССР		175-й ШАП
1863316		№18	16	33	1941	СССР		288-й ШАП
1863716		№18	16	37	1941	СССР		288-й ШАП
1863816		№18	16	38	1941	СССР		175-й ШАП 29.08.41
1864016		№18	16	40	1941	СССР		288-й ШАП
1864116		№18	16	41	1941	СССР		288-й ШАП
1864616		№18	16	46	1941	СССР		документ
1865016		№18	16	50	08.41	СССР		175-й ШАП
1860217		№18	17	02	08.41	СССР		175-й ШАП
1860317		№18	17	03	1941	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ сбит 27.08.41
1860517		№18	17	05	1941	СССР		документ
1860617		№18	17	06	1941	СССР		документ
1860717		№18	17	07	1941	СССР		документ
1860817		№18	17	08	1941	СССР		документ
1861017		№18	17	10	1941	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ сбит 27.08.41
1861117		№18	17	11	1941	СССР		документ
1861317		№18	17	13	1941	СССР		документ
1861417		№18	17	14	22.08.41	СССР		65-й ШАП
1861517		№18	17	15	1941	СССР		документ
1861617		№18	17	16	1941	СССР		документ
1862317		№18	17	23	1941	СССР		документ
1862417		№18	17	24	1941	СССР		65-й ШАП сбит 09.09.41
1862517		№18	17	25	1941	СССР		65-й ШАП сбит 10.09.41
1862617		№18	17	26	1941	СССР		174-й ШАП
1862817		№18	17	28	1941	СССР		65-й ШАП сбит 20.09.41
1863017		№18	17	30	1941	СССР		65-й ШАП сбит 08.09.41
1863117		№18	17	31	1941	СССР		документ
1863417		№18	17	34	1941	СССР		документ
1863517		№18	17	35	1941	СССР		документ
1863717		№18	17	37	1941	СССР		65-й ШАП сбит 08.09.41
1863917		№18	17	39	1941	СССР		документ
1864217		№18	17	42	1941	СССР		65-й ШАП сбит 08.09.41
1861018		№18	18	10	1941	СССР		документ
1861518		№18	18	15	1941	СССР		документ
1861618		№18	18	16	08.41	СССР		431-й ШАП
1864518		№18	18	45	1941	СССР		документ
1865018		№18	18	50	08.41	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 1942
1860619		№18	19	06	1941	СССР		46-я ОШАЭ ЧФ
1860719		№18	19	07	1941	СССР		46-я ОШАЭ ЧФ
1860919		№18	19	09	1941	СССР		документ
1861019		№18	19	10	1941	СССР		документ
1861119		№18	19	11	1941	СССР		46-я ОШАЭ ЧФ
1861419		№18	19	14	1941	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 28.08.42
1861519		№18	19	15	1941	СССР		документ
1861619		№18	19	16	1941	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ сбит 24.10.41
1863119		№18	19	31	1941	СССР		61-й ШАП
1864319		№18	19	43	1941	СССР		сбит 02.42
1864819		№18	19	48	1941	СССР		СЗФр  10.41
1864919		№18	19	49	1941	СССР		288-й ШАП сбит 1941
1860120		№18	20	01	1941	СССР		214-й ШАП сбит 15.09.41
1860320		№18	20	03	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1860820		№18	20	08	1941	СССР		288-й ШАП сбит 27.10.41
1861020		№18	20	10	1941	СССР		214-й ШАП сбит 15.09.41
1861220		№18	20	12	1941	СССР		документ
1861720		№18	20	17	1941	СССР		документ
1861820		№18	20	18	1941	СССР		214-й ШАП сбит 15.09.41
1861920		№18	20	19	1941	СССР		документ
1862220		№18	20	22	1941	СССР		228-я ШАД
1862920		№18	20	29	1941	СССР		документ
1863120		№18	20	31	1941	СССР		документ
1863720		№18	20	37	1941	СССР		документ
1864320		№18	20	43	1941	СССР		214-й ШАП сбит 29.09.41
1864520		№18	20	45	1941	СССР		документ
1860321		№18	21	03	1941	СССР		174-й ШАП потерян 25.11.41
1860421		№18	21	04	1941	СССР		174-й ШАП сбит 23.09.41
1860521		№18	21	05	1941	СССР		174-й ШАП сбит 24.09.41
1860721		№18	21	07	1941	СССР		документ
1861121		№18	21	11	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1861421		№18	21	14	1941	СССР		15-й ГвШАП
1862321		№18	21	23	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1862821		№18	21	28	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1863821		№18	21	38	1941	СССР		62-й ШАП
1864321		№18	21	43	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1864421		№18	21	44	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП сбит 27.10.41
1864621		№18	21	46	1941	СССР		сбит 09.41
1864721		№18	21	47	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1865221		№18	21	52	1941	СССР		228-я ШАД
1860422		№18	22	04	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП
1862922		№18	22	29	1941	СССР		документ
1863722		№18	22	37	1941	СССР		ВЯ фото
1863822		№18	22	38	1941	СССР		документ
1860723		№18	23	07	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП, 7-й ГвШАП
1861523		№18	23	15	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП, 7-й ГвШАП
1862223		№18	23	22	1941	СССР		4-й ШАП, 7-й ГвШАП
1864823		№18	23	48	1941	СССР		228-я ШАД
1860724		№18	24	07	1942	СССР		241-й ШАП сбит 17.07.42
1861424		№18	24	14	1941	СССР		документ
1862124		№18	24	21	1941	СССР		594-й ШАП сбит 23.08.42
1860925		№18	25	09	1941	СССР		документ
1861225		№18	25	12	1941	СССР		документ
1861825		№18	25	18	1941	СССР		документ
1861925		№18	25	19	1941	СССР		документ
1862025		№18	25	20	1941	СССР		документ
1863225		№18	25	32	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото
1863725		№18	25	37	1941	СССР		62-й ШАП
1863925		№18	25	39	1941	СССР		237-й ШАП сбит 10.41
1864325		№18	25	43	1941	СССР		62-й ШАП
1864525		№18	25	45	1941	СССР		62-й ШАП
1864725		№18	25	47	1941	СССР		237-й ШАП сбит 14.10.41
1864825		№18	25	48	1941	СССР		237-й ШАП сбит 10.41
1860626		№18	26	06	1941	СССР		62-й ШАП
1861426		№18	26	14	1941	СССР		документ
1863326		№18	26	33	1941	СССР		237-й ШАП сбит 25.10.41
1864326		№18	26	43	1941	СССР		237-й ШАП
1864526		№18	26	45	1941	СССР		документ
1860127		№18	27	01	1941	СССР		62-й ШАП
1861027		№18	27	10	10.41	СССР		документ
1862427		№18	27	24	10.41	СССР		489-й ШАП
1862727		№18	27	27	10.41	СССР		документ
1863227		№18	27	32	10.41	СССР		документ
1864927		№18	27	49	10.41	СССР		документ
1860428		№18	28	04	10.41	СССР		документ
1860528		№18	28	05	10.41	СССР		документ
1860728		№18	28	07	10.41	СССР		566-й ШАП
1861428		№18	28	14	10.41	СССР		62-й ШАП
1862028		№18	28	20	10.41	СССР		документ
1862228		№18	28	22	10.41	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ
1862328		№18	28	23	10.41	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 01.03.42
1862528		№18	28	25	10.41	СССР		документ
1862628		№18	28	26	10.41	СССР		документ
1862728		№18	28	27	10.41	СССР		документ
1863028		№18	28	30	10.41	СССР		документ
1863328		№18	28	33	10.41	СССР		документ
1863828		№18	28	38	10.41	СССР		документ
1864228		№18	28	42	10.41	СССР		документ
1864428		№18	28	44	10.41	СССР		документ
1864928		№18	28	49	10.41	СССР		документ
1860229		№18	29	02	10.41	СССР		документ
1861329		№18	29	13	10.41	СССР		документ
1861629		№18	29	16	10.41	СССР		документ
1861929		№18	29	19	10.41	СССР		документ
1862029		№18	29	20	10.41	СССР		документ
1862729		№18	29	27	10.41	СССР		документ
1862829		№18	29	28	10.41	СССР		документ
1863129		№18	29	31	10.41	СССР		документ
1863429		№18	29	34	10.41	СССР		документ
1863529		№18	29	35	10.41	СССР		документ
1863629		№18	29	36	10.41	СССР		документ
1863929		№18	29	39	10.41	СССР		документ
1864029		№18	29	40	10.41	СССР		документ
1864129		№18	29	41	10.41	СССР		документ
1864429		№18	29	44	10.41	СССР		документ
1864529		№18	29	45	1941	СССР		237-й ШАП сбит 21.08.42
1864829		№18	29	48	1941	СССР		218-й ШАП
1865029		№18	29	50	1941	СССР		237-й ШАП потерян 02.10.42
1862030		№18	30	20	1941	СССР		569-й ШАП
1863230		№18	30	32	1941	СССР		документ
1863530		№18	30	35	1941	СССР		241-й ШАП сбит 12.09.42
1864230		№18	30	42	1941	СССР		сбит 12.41
1864430		№18	30	44	1941	СССР		сбит 12.41
1864530		№18	30	45	1941	СССР		сбит 12.41
1864630		№18	30	46	1941	СССР		232-й ШАП
1864830		№18	30	48	1941	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 12.41
1860531	УИл	№18	31	05	1941	СССР		312-й ШАП
1863531		№18	31	35	1941	СССР		241-й ШАП сбит 12.09.42

1870201		№18	01	02		СССР		611-й ШАП сбит 13.09.42
1871001		№18	01	10		СССР		639-й ШАП
1872301		№18	01	23		СССР		документ
1873601		№18	01	36		СССР		документ
1874501		№18	01	45		СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 13.01.43
1874901		№18	01	49		СССР		документ
1875001		№18	01	50		СССР		6-й ГвШАП сбит 07.42
1875801		№18	01	58		СССР		431-й ШАП
1876001		№18	01	58		СССР		431-й ШАП
1876301		№18	01	63		СССР		1-я ЗАБ
1876501		№18	01	65		СССР		245-й ШАП сбит 
1876901		№18	01	69		СССР		1-я ЗАБ
1877201		№18	01	72		СССР		1-я ЗАБ, 175-й ШАП
1877301		№18	01	73		СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 17.01.43
1877401		№18	01	74		СССР		1-я ЗАБ
1877501		№18	01	74		СССР		1-я ЗАБ
1878201		№18	01	82		СССР		1-я ЗАБ
1878301		№18	01	83		СССР		1-я ЗАБ, 175-й ШАП
1878801		№18	01	88		СССР		1-я ЗАБ
1879101		№18	01	91		СССР		1-я ЗАБ
1879201		№18	01	92		СССР		1-я ЗАБ, 175-й ШАП
1879401		№18	01	94		СССР		1-я ЗАБ, 175-й ШАП
1879501		№18	01	95		СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 13.01.43
1879701		№18	01	97		СССР		1-я ЗАБ, 568-й ШАП сбит 01.04.42
1879801		№18	01	98		СССР		1-я ЗАБ
1870102		№18	02	01		СССР		1-я ЗАБ, 175-й ШАП второй ЭСБР-3П
1870202		№18	02	02		СССР		1-я ЗАБ, испытания ЦАГИ 1943
1872002		№18	02	20		СССР		сбит обломки фото
1872402		№18	02	24		СССР		1-я ЗАБ, 175-й ШАП
1872702		№18	02	27		СССР		1-я ЗАБ
1872802		№18	02	28		СССР		594-й ШАП сбит 23.08.42
1873202		№18	02	32		СССР		1-я ЗАБ, 175-й ШАП
1873802		№18	02	38		СССР		1-я ЗАБ, 175-й ШАП
1875202		№18	02	52	01.42	СССР		1-я ЗАБ, столкновение с Пе-2 01.42
1876502		№18	02	65	1942	СССР		639-й ШАП
1878902		№18	02	89	1942	СССР		214-й ШАП сбит 06.42
18710002		№18	02	100	1942	СССР		639-й ШАП сбит 28.08.42
1870903		№18	03	09	02.42	СССР		504-й ШАП сбит 06.42
1871203		№18	03	12	02.42	СССР		245-й ШАП, 211-й ШАП
1873203		№18	03	32	02.42	СССР		639-й ШАП сбит 13.09.42
1873903		№18	03	39	02.42	СССР		299-й ШАП
1874003		№18	03	40	02.42	СССР		639-й ШАП
1874303		№18	03	43	02.42	СССР		245-й ШАП сбит 11.05.42
1875403		№18	03	54	02.42	СССР		211-й ШАП
1875603		№18	03	56	02.42	СССР		211-й ШАП
1875703		№18	03	57	02.42	СССР		211-й ШАП сбит 11.05.42
1875803		№18	03	58	02.42	СССР		211-й ШАП сбит 25.05.42
1875903		№18	03	59	02.42	СССР		211-й ШАП сбит 15.05.42
1876003		№18	03	60	02.42	СССР		211-й ШАП
1876103		№18	03	61	02.42	СССР		211-й ШАП уничтожен на земле 18.05.42
1876203		№18	03	62	02.42	СССР		211-й ШАП
1876303		№18	03	63	02.42	СССР		245-й ШАП, 211-й ШАП
1876403		№18	03	64	02.42	СССР		211-й ШАП
1876703		№18	03	67	02.42	СССР	4	211-й ШАП сбит 14.05.42 захвачен фото
1876903		№18	03	69	02.42	СССР		211-й ШАП
1877003		№18	03	70	02.42	СССР		211-й ШАП
1877103		№18	03	71	02.42	СССР		211-й ШАП
1877203		№18	03	72	02.42	СССР		211-й ШАП
1877303		№18	03	73	02.42	СССР		211-й ШАП
1877403		№18	03	74	02.42	СССР		211-й ШАП сбит 26.05.42
1877503		№18	03	75	02.42	СССР		211-й ШАП сбит 28.05.42
1877603		№18	03	76	02.42	СССР		211-й ШАП
1877803		№18	03	78	02.42	СССР		299-й ШАП сбит 21.03.42
1877903		№18	03	79	02.42	СССР		211-й ШАП уничтожен на земле 16.05.42
1878503		№18	03	85	02.42	СССР		документ
1879003		№18	03	90	02.42	СССР		245-й ШАП, 211-й ШАП
1879103		№18	03	91	02.42	СССР		245-й ШАП уничтожен на земле 18.05.42
1879503		№18	03	95	02.42	СССР		245-й ШАП, 211-й ШАП сбит 24.05.42
1879803		№18	03	98	02.42	СССР		245-й ШАП потерян 29.04.42
1879903		№18	03	99	02.42	СССР		245-й ШАП сбит 13.05.42
1870204		№18	04	02	02.42	СССР		245-й ШАП, 211-й ШАП
1870304		№18	04	03	02.42	СССР		245-й ШАП сбит 16.05.42
1870404		№18	04	04	02.42	СССР		245-й ШАП, 211-й ШАП сбит 25.05.42
1870704		№18	04	07	02.42	СССР		245-й ШАП уничтожен на земле 20.04.42
1870804		№18	04	08	02.42	СССР		245-й ШАП, 211-й ШАП сбит 24.05.42
1870904		№18	04	09	02.42	СССР		245-й ШАП уничтожен при отходе 18.05.42
1871104		№18	04	11	02.42	СССР		245-й ШАП, 211-й ШАП
1871204		№18	04	12	02.42	СССР		211-й ШАП
1871404		№18	04	14	02.42	СССР		245-й ШАП
1871704		№18	04	17	02.42	СССР		567-й ШАП сбит 04.42
1871904		№18	04	19	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС РС испытания 03-04.42
1872204		№18	04	22	1942	СССР		74-й ШАП сбит 30.04.42
1872404		№18	04	24	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП, 228-я ШАД
1872604		№18	04	26	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП, 228-я ШАД
1872804		№18	04	28	1942	СССР		567-й ШАП сбит 05.42
1872904		№18	04	29	1942	СССР		74-й ШАП потерян 09.42
1873304		№18	04	33	1942	СССР		237-й ШАП сбит 22.08.42
1873404		№18	04	34	1942	СССР		233-я ШАД 1942
1874204		№18	04	42	1942	СССР		567-й ШАП сбит 04.42
1874804		№18	04	48	1942	СССР		567-й ШАП сбит 04.42
1874904		№18	04	49	1942	СССР		228-я ШАД
1875004		№18	04	50	1942	СССР		228-я ШАД
1875404		№18	04	54	1942	СССР		567-й ШАП сбит 04.42
1875904		№18	04	59	1942	СССР		228-я ШАД
1876104		№18	04	61	1942	СССР		567-й ШАП
1876304		№18	04	63	1942	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ, 7-й ГвШАП КБФ
1876404		№18	04	64	1942	СССР		567-й ШАП
1876504		№18	04	65	1942	СССР		567-й ШАП
1876804		№18	04	68	1942	СССР		74-й ШАП сбит 05.04.42
1876904		№18	04	69	1942	СССР		567-й ШАП
1878304		№18	04	83	1942	СССР		74-й ШАП, 70-й ГвШАП
1879104		№18	04	91	1942	СССР		испытания 08.42
1870105		№18	05	01	1942	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 24.04.42
1870605		№18	05	06	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
1871105		№18	05	11	1942	СССР		74-й ШАП, 70-й ГвШАП
1871705		№18	05	17	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП, 228-я ШАД
1872105		№18	05	21	1942	СССР		237-й ШАП сбит  02.09.42
1873505		№18	05	35	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП, 228-я ШАД
1873805		№18	05	38	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
1874605?		№18	05	46	1942	СССР		документ
1875105		№18	05	51	1942	СССР		237-й ШАП
1875405		№18	05	54	1942	СССР		1-я УТАЭ
1875605		№18	05	56	1942	СССР		237-й ШАП
1875905		№18	05	59	1942	СССР		237-й ШАП сбит  21.08.42
1877005		№18	05	70	1942	СССР		639-й ШАП сбит 28.08.42
1878405		№18	05	84	1942	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 04.05.44
1878905		№18	05	89	1942	СССР		243-й ШАП
1879005		№18	05	90	1942	СССР		61-й ШАП сбит 13.09.42
1879105		№18	05	91	1942	СССР		567-й ШАП сбит 30.04.42
1879505		№18	05	95	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП
1870306		№18	06	03	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 21.08.42
1871006		№18	06	10	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП сбит 13.08.42
1871506		№18	06	15	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП, 228-я ШАД
1871606		№18	06	16	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 18.05.42
1871806		№18	06	18	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 23.05.42
1872006		№18	06	20	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП, 228-я ШАД
1872106		№18	06	21	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП
1872606		№18	06	26	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП
1872806		№18	06	28	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП, 228-я ШАД
1873206		№18	06	32	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП, 228-я ШАД
1873406		№18	06	34	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 25.05.42
1873606		№18	06	36	1942	СССР		214-й ШАП потерян 18.08.43
1873706		№18	06	37	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП, 228-я ШАД
1873806		№18	06	38	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП, 228-я ШАД
1874306		№18	06	43	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП
1874706		№18	06	47	1942	СССР		228-я ШАД
1875206		№18	06	52	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 25.05.42
1875306		№18	06	53	1942	СССР		639-й ШАП сбит 13.09.42
1875406		№18	06	54	1942	СССР		228-я ШАД
1876006		№18	06	20	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП, 228-я ШАД
1876306		№18	06	63	1942	СССР		103-й ШАП
1876806		№18	06	68	1942	СССР		103-й ШАП сбит 06.42
1876906		№18	06	69	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП сбит 22.08.43
1877206		№18	06	72	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП
1877406		№18	06	74	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 27.08.42
1878206		№18	06	82	1942	СССР		237-й ШАП, 606-й ШАП
1879306		№18	06	93	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП
1879906		№18	06	99	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП
18710006		№18	06	100	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП
1870107		№18	07	01	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП сбит 02.06.42
1870407		№18	07	04	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП
1870907		№18	07	09	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП сбит 17.08.42
1871007		№18	07	10	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП
1871107		№18	07	11	1942	СССР		611-й ШАП
1871907		№18	07	19	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП сбит 22.08.43
1872107		№18	07	21	1942	СССР		565-й ШАП сбит 07.08.42
1872307		№18	07	23	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП
1872707		№18	07	27	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП
1872807		№18	07	28	1942	СССР		231-я ШАД сбит 07.42
1873207		№18	07	32	1942	СССР		214-я ШАД сбит 07.42
1873407		№18	07	34	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1873507		№18	07	35	1942	СССР		232-я ШАД сбит 07.42
1873707		№18	07	37	1942	СССР		214-я ШАД 
1873907		№18	07	39	1942	СССР		593-й ШАП сбит 13.08.42
1874007		№18	07	40	1942	СССР		232-я ШАД сбит 07.42
1874207		№18	07	42	1942	СССР		214-я ШАД сбит 07.42
1874507		№18	07	45	1942	СССР		231-я ШАД сбит 07.42
1875407		№18	07	54	1942	СССР		593-й ШАП
1875607		№18	07	56	1942	СССР		593-й ШАП сбит 12.08.42
1876007		№18	07	60	1942	СССР		237-й ШАП сбит 08.09.42
1876407		№18	07	64	1942	СССР		авария на заводе №18
1876507		№18	07	65	1942	СССР		228-я ШАД
1876707		№18	07	67	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 18.02.43
1876907		№18	07	69	1942	СССР		593-й ШАП сбит 13.08.42
1877107		№18	07	71	1942	СССР		593-й ШАП потерян 15.08.42
1877407		№18	07	74	1942	СССР		фото
1878207		№18	07	82	1942	СССР		593-й ШАП потерян 14.08.42
1878607		№18	07	86	1942	СССР		593-й ШАП сбит 13.08.42
1878707		№18	07	87	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 18.08.42
1878807		№18	07	88	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ 
1879007		№18	07	90	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ 
1879107		№18	07	91	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП
1879407		№18	07	94	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП потерян 01.06.42
1879607		№18	07	96	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 07.06.42
1879807		№18	07	98	1942	СССР		784-й ШАП сбит 05.08.42
1879907		№18	07	99	1942	СССР		авария на заводе №18
1870408		№18	08	04	1942	СССР		потерян 23.02.43
1870608		№18	08	06	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 02.08.42
1870808		№18	08	08	1942	СССР		288-й ШАП сбит 10.08.42 переделан из одноместного
1872008		№18	08	20	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 04.08.42
1872308		№18	08	23	1942	СССР		33-й ГвШАП сбит 04.12.42
1873408		№18	08	34	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
1873708		№18	08	37	1942	СССР		авария на заводе №18
1875108		№18	08	51	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
1878308		№18	08	83	1942	СССР		62-й ШАП сбит 09.42
1879108		№18	08	91	04.42	СССР		639-й ШАП сбит 13.09.42
1870309		№18	09	03	1942	СССР		245-й ШАП сбит 26.05.42
1871309		№18	09	13	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 10.02.43
1871509		№18	09	15	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 12.01.43
1873709		№18	09	37	1942	СССР		245-й ШАП, 211-й ШАП сбит 29.05.42
1874709		№18	09	47	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 14.01.43
1875209		№18	09	52	1942	СССР		245-й ШАП, 211-й ШАП
1875409		№18	09	54	1942	СССР		245-й ШАП, 211-й ШАП
1875509		№18	09	55	1942	СССР		245-й ШАП сбит 25.05.42
1875609		№18	09	56	1942	СССР		619-й ШАП
1875809		№18	09	58	1942	СССР		245-й ШАП сбит 25.05.42
1876309		№18	09	63	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП
1877309		№18	09	73	1942	СССР		245-й ШАП сбит 25.05.42
1877509		№18	09	75	1942	СССР		619-й ШАП
1878009		№18	09	80	1942	СССР		7-й ГвШАП
1870410		№18	10	04	1942	СССР		245-й ШАП, 211-й ШАП
1871010		№18	10	10	1942	СССР		245-й ШАП сбит 26.05.42
1871110		№18	10	11	1942	СССР		228-я ШАД
1871410		№18	10	14	1942	СССР		569-й ШАП авария 17.08.42
1871610		№18	10	16	1942	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 25.04.43
1871810		№18	10	18	1942	СССР		245-й ШАП, 211-й ШАП
1872410		№18	10	24	1942	СССР		619-й ШАП
1873210		№18	10	32	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 29.01.43
1873610		№18	10	36	1942	СССР		594-й ШАП
1873810		№18	10	38	1942	СССР		619-й ШАП
1874610		№18	10	46	1942	СССР		619-й ШАП
1875210		№18	10	52	1942	СССР		50-й ШАП
1875410		№18	10	54	1942	СССР		619-й ШАП
1875510		№18	10	55	1942	СССР		619-й ШАП
1876210		№18	10	62	1942	СССР		619-й ШАП
1876310		№18	10	63	1942	СССР		фото
1877710		№18	10	77	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП сбит 25.08.42
1878310		№18	10	83	1942	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ сбит 08.08.42
1878510		№18	10	85	1942	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1878910		№18	10	89	1942	СССР		сбит 29.06.42
1879410		№18	10	94	1942	СССР		619-й ШАП
1870711		№18	11	07	1942	СССР		502-й ШАП сбит 15.09.42
1870911		№18	11	09	1942	СССР		594-й ШАП сбит 12.08.42
1871411		№18	11	14	1942	СССР		619-й ШАП
1871711		№18	11	17	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП сбит 14.08.42
1871911		№18	11	19	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП сбит 13.08.42
1872211		№18	11	22	1942	СССР		619-й ШАП
1872611		№18	11	26	1942	СССР		619-й ШАП
1872911		№18	11	29	1942	СССР		619-й ШАП
1873311		№18	11	33	1942	СССР		619-й ШАП
1873611		№18	11	36	1942	СССР		594-й ШАП сбит 14.08.42
1873711		№18	11	37	1942	СССР		174-й ШАП, 15-й ГвШАП
1874011		№18	11	40	1942	СССР		593-й ШАП сбит 16.08.42
1874111		№18	11	41	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 1942
1874311		№18	11	43	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП потерян 1942
1874411		№18	11	44	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП
1874611		№18	11	46	1942	СССР		299-й ШАП, 198-й ШАП
1875011		№18	11	50	1942	СССР		619-й ШАП
1875311		№18	11	53	1942	СССР		619-й ШАП
1875411		№18	11	54	1942	СССР		619-й ШАП
1875811		№18	11	58	1942	СССР		639-й ШАП
1876211		№18	11	62	1942	СССР		7-й ГвШАП
1876311		№18	11	63	1942	СССР		174-й ШАП
1877811		№18	11	78	1942	СССР		619-й ШАП
1879011		№18	11	90	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП
1879211		№18	11	92	1942	СССР		619-й ШАП
1879311		№18	11	93	1942	СССР		299-й ШАП сбит 28.08.42
1870112		№18	12	01	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 02.09.42
1870512		№18	12	05	1942	СССР		594-й ШАП сбит 14.08.42
1871312		№18	12	13	1942	СССР		451-й ШАП сбит 31.07.43
1871612		№18	12	16	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 12.01.43
1872412		№18	12	24	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС АМ-38Ф, РС испытания 08.42
1872612		№18	12	26	1942	СССР		639-й ШАП сбит 22.08.42
1873612		№18	12	36	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 13.08.42
1874812		№18	12	48	1942	СССР		214-я ШАД
1877312		№18	12	73	1942	СССР		451-й ШАП сбит 1942
1878712		№18	12	87	1942	СССР		потерян 23.02.43
1870913		№18	13	09	1942	СССР		7-й ГвШАП
1871313		№18	13	13	1942	СССР		451-й ШАП, 235-й ШАП
1871513		№18	13	15	1942	СССР		639-й ШАП сбит 28.08.42
1871813		№18	13	18	1942	СССР		639-й ШАП сбит 22.08.42
1872213		№18	13	22	1942	СССР	21	237-й ШАП сбит
1872413		№18	13	24	1943	СССР		807-й ШАП столкновение с Ил-2 потерян 26.10.42
1872513		№18	13	25	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП, 76-й ГвШАП
1872913		№18	13	29	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1873113		№18	13	31	1942	СССР		фото
1873913		№18	13	39	1942	СССР		639-й ШАП сбит 22.08.42
1874013		№18	13	40	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП сбит 22.08.42
1875613		№18	13	56	1942	СССР		639-й ШАП сбит 22.08.42
1876013		№18	13	60	1942	СССР		639-й ШАП сбит 22.08.42
1876713		№18	13	67	1942	СССР		41-й ШАП сбит 06.07.42
1877513		№18	13	75	05.42	СССР		документ
1878113		№18	13	81	1942	СССР		41-й ШАП сбит 05.07.42
1878413		№18	13	84	1942	СССР		41-й ШАП сбит 05.07.42
1878613		№18	13	86	1942	СССР		811-й ШАП сбит 20.07.42
1870214		№18	14	02	1942	СССР		41-й ШАП сбит 06.07.42
1870414		№18	14	04	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
1870714		№18	14	07	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП сбит 14.08.42
1871214		№18	14	12	1942	СССР		74-й ГвШАП, 75-й ГвШАП сбит 20.08.43
1872214		№18	14	22	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
1872814		№18	14	28	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 11.11.42
1872914		№18	14	29	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 10.12.42
1874014		№18	14	40	1942	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
1875914		№18	14	59	1942	СССР		62-й ШАП сбит 22.08.42
1876114		№18	14	61	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 13.09.42
1876214		№18	14	62	1942	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 04.06.43
1876914		№18	14	69	1942	СССР		873-й ШАП сбит 18.07.43
1877614		№18	14	76	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
1877714		№18	14	77	1942	СССР		7-й ГвШАП
1878214		№18	14	82	1942	СССР		811-й ШАП сбит 01.10.42
1879314		№18	14	93	1942	СССР		873-й ШАП сбит 17.07.43
1870615		№18	15	06	1942	СССР		289-й ШАП сбит 04.08.42
1870915		№18	15	09	1942	СССР		811-й ШАП сбит 15.07.42
1871915		№18	15	19	1942	СССР		503-й ШАП сбит 06.10.42
1872615		№18	15	26	1942	СССР		639-й ШАП
1873815		№18	15	38	1942	СССР		807-й ШАП потерян 30.10.42
1874515		№18	15	45	1942	СССР		811-й ШАП сбит 20.07.42
1876015		№18	15	60	1942	СССР		сбит Кубань 1943
1876115		№18	15	61	1942	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 31.07.42
1876515		№18	15	65	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
1877415		№18	15	74	1942	СССР		723-й ШАП сбит 11.43
1878115		№18	15	81	1942	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 20.08.43
1879415		№18	15	94	1942	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 31.07.42
1870116		№18	16	01	1942	СССР		808-й ШАП
1870216		№18	16	02	1942	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 31.07.42
1871416		№18	16	14	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 11.02.43
1871616		№18	16	16	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 16.01.43
1871816		№18	16	18	1942	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 06.10.42
1873416		№18	16	34	1942	СССР		502-й ШАП потерян 07.09.42
1874516		№18	16	45	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 12.09.42
1875016		№18	16	50	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 14.09.42
1875816		№18	16	58	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 05.09.42
1878016		№18	16	80	1942	СССР		820-й ШАП, 505-й ШАП
1878716	УИл	№18	16	87	1942	СССР		211-я ШАД
1878916		№18	16	89	28.06.42	СССР		ЛИИ, испытания 1942
1870617	УИл	№18	17	06	1942	СССР		198-й ШАП
1871417		№18	17	14	1942	СССР		34-й ЗАП потерян 22.06.43
1872317		№18	17	23	1942	СССР		873-й ШАП сбит 17.07.43
1873517		№18	17	35	1942	СССР		198-й ШАП сбит 23.02.43
1874117		№18	17	41	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 17.01.43
1874817		№18	17	48	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 19.09.43
1875517		№18	17	55	1942	СССР		502-й ШАП сбит 08.42
1875617		№18	17	56	1942	СССР		74-й ШАП
1876317		№18	17	63	1942	СССР		502-й ШАП сбит 26.09.43
1877417		№18	17	74	1942	СССР		174-й ШАП, 15-й ГвШАП сбит 15.01.43
1878617		№18	17	86	1942	СССР		15-й ГвШАП сбит 15.01.43
1878817		№18	17	88	07.42	СССР		документ
1879017		№18	17	90	1942	СССР		74-й ШАП
1879217		№18	17	92	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
1879917		№18	17	99	1942	СССР		74-й ШАП сбит 25.08.42
1870518		№18	18	05	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 17.01.43
1870918		№18	18	09	17.07.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1871118		№18	18	11	1942	СССР		174-й ШАП, 15-й ГвШАП сбит 18.01.43
1872218		№18	18	22	1942	СССР		657-й ШАП сбит 08.08.42
1872418		№18	18	24	1942	СССР		657-й ШАП сбит 08.08.42
1872918		№18	18	29	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 03.09.42
1873018		№18	18	30	1942	СССР		33-й ГвШАП сбит 20.09.42
1873818		№18	18	38	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 01.09.42
1874118		№18	18	41	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 05.08.42
1874218		№18	18	42	1942	СССР		685-й ШАП сбит 08.42
1874418		№18	18	44	1942	СССР		685-й ШАП сбит 08.42
1874718		№18	18	47	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 12.09.42
1874918		№18	18	49	1942	СССР		505-й ШАП
1875018		№18	18	50	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП
1875118		№18	18	51	1942	СССР		505-й ШАП
1878018		№18	18	80	1942	СССР		820-й ШАП, 505-й ШАП
1878818		№18	18	88	14.07.42	СССР		502-й ШАП потерян 08.09.42
1870519		№18	19	05	1942	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 21.10.43
1870619		№18	19	06	1942	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 28.11.43
1870719		№18	19	07	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 19.08.42
1870819		№18	19	08	1942	СССР		655-й ШАП потерян 18.07.43
1871119		№18	19	11	1942	СССР		214-й ШАП сбит 23.08.42
1871419		№18	19	14	1942	СССР		502-й ШАП сбит 08.09.42
1872419		№18	19	24	1942	СССР	14	820-й ШАП сбит 03.12.42
1872819		№18	19	28	1942	СССР		502-й ШАП сбит 07.10.42
1873219		№18	19	32	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 09.12.42
1873619		№18	19	36	1942	СССР		299-й ШАП сбит 03.09.42
1873819		№18	19	38	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП
1874319		№18	19	43	1942	СССР		953-й ШАП
1874419		№18	19	44	1942	СССР		299-й ШАП
1874519		№18	19	45	1942	СССР		299-й ШАП сбит 03.09.42
1874619		№18	19	46	1942	СССР		299-й ШАП сбит 05.09.42
1874719		№18	19	47	1942	СССР		299-й ШАП сбит 03.09.42
1875219		№18	19	52	1942	СССР		299-й ШАП сбит 10.09.42
1875319		№18	19	53	1942	СССР		775-й ШАП, 956-й ШАП сбит 01.01.44
1875419		№18	19	54	1942	СССР		299-й ШАП сбит 28.08.42
1875519		№18	19	55	1942	СССР		299-й ШАП сбит 16.08.42
1875719		№18	19	57	1942	СССР		299-й ШАП сбит 02.09.42
1875819		№18	19	58	1942	СССР		299-й ШАП сбит 16.08.42
1876819		№18	19	68	1942	СССР		299-й ШАП сбит 03.09.42
1876919		№18	19	69	1942	СССР		299-й ШАП сбит 24.08.42
1877119		№18	19	71	1942	СССР		299-й ШАП сбит 03.09.42
1877819		№18	19	78	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 29.03.43
1879019		№18	19	90	1942	СССР		299-й ШАП
1879319		№18	19	93	1942	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 21.10.43
1879519		№18	19	95	1942	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 21.10.43
1870420		№18	20	04	1942	СССР		502-й ШАП потерян 07.09.42
1871720		№18	20	17	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 14.02.43
1871820		№18	20	18	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
1872020		№18	20	10	1942	СССР		243-й ШАП
1872120		№18	20	21	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП
1872420		№18	20	24	1942	СССР		811-й ШАП
1873420		№18	20	34	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 29.03.43
1873520		№18	20	35	1942	СССР		245-й ШАП
1873720		№18	20	37	1942	СССР		245-й ШАП сбит 09.09.42
1873920		№18	20	39	1942	СССР		245-й ШАП
1874120		№18	20	41	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП
1875620		№18	20	56	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП
1876620		№18	20	66	1942	СССР		614-й ШАП
1876720		№18	20	67	1942	СССР		245-й ШАП сбит 08.09.42
1876920		№18	20	69	1942	СССР		245-й ШАП
1878320		№18	20	83	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1878420		№18	20	84	1942	СССР		245-й ШАП
1878720		№18	20	87	1942	СССР		245-й ШАП
1879620		№18	20	96	1942	СССР		614-й ШАП
18710020		№18	20	100	1942	СССР		614-й ШАП
1870321		№18	21	03	1942	СССР		614-й ШАП
1870521		№18	21	05	1942	СССР		243-й ШАП
1870621		№18	21	06	1942	СССР		243-й ШАП
1871021		№18	21	10	1942	СССР		243-й ШАП
1871221		№18	21	12	1942	СССР		243-й ШАП
1871421		№18	21	14	1942	СССР		243-й ШАП
1871521		№18	21	15	1942	СССР		243-й ШАП
1871621		№18	21	16	1942	СССР		243-й ШАП
1871821		№18	21	18	1942	СССР		243-й ШАП
1872021		№18	21	20	1942	СССР		243-й ШАП
1872121		№18	21	21	1942	СССР		243-й ШАП сбит 08.09.42
1872221		№18	21	22	1942	СССР		243-й ШАП
1873021		№18	21	30	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 29.03.43
1873321		№18	21	33	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 29.03.43
1873621		№18	21	36	1942	СССР		503-й ШАП
1874021		№18	21	40	1942	СССР		611-й ШАП сбит 13.09.42
1874321		№18	21	43	1942	СССР		503-й ШАП
1874521		№18	21	45	1942	СССР		504-й ШАП
1875521		№18	21	55	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 24.09.42
1875821		№18	21	58	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 23.09.42
1875921		№18	21	59	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 10.09.42
1876121		№18	21	61	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 23.08.42
1876621		№18	21	66	1942	СССР	3	фото
1876821		№18	21	68	1942	СССР		1-я ЗАБр, 621-й ШАП сбит 22.08.42
1877221		№18	21	72	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 26.09.42
1877921		№18	21	79	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 10.09.42
1878421		№18	21	84	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 28.09.42
1878521		№18	21	85	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 27.08.42
1879021		№18	21	90	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 17.01.43
1879121		№18	21	91	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 30.08.42
18710021		№18	21	100	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП
1870122		№18	22	01	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП, 677-й ШАП
1870722		№18	22	07	1942	СССР		243-й ШАП потерян 08.09.42
1871222		№18	22	12	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП
1871322		№18	22	13	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП
1871522		№18	22	15	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП
1871722		№18	22	17	1942	СССР		735-й ШАП
1871922		№18	22	19	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП
1872122		№18	22	21	1942	СССР		211-я ШАД
1872622		№18	22	26	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП
1872822		№18	22	28	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП
1872922		№18	22	29	1942	СССР		299-й ШАП
1873322		№18	22	33	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП
1875722		№18	22	57	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 22.01.43
1875922		№18	22	59	1942	СССР		228-я ШАД
1876122		№18	22	61	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 18.01.43
1876222		№18	22	62	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП
1876422		№18	22	66	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 15.01.43
1876522		№18	22	65	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП испытания 24.09.42
1876622		№18	22	66	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 14.01.43
1877022		№18	22	70	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП
1877422		№18	22	74	1942	СССР		807-й ШАП сбит 28.10.42
1877922		№18	22	79	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 14.02.43
1878322	УИл	№18	22	83	1942	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 08.08.43
1878522		№18	22	85	1942	СССР		807-й ШАП потерян 30.10.42
1878622		№18	22	86	1942	СССР		807-й ШАП сбит 29.10.42
1878722		№18	22	87	1942	СССР		945-й ШАП сбит 31.10.42
1878822		№18	22	88	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 26.01.43
1878922		№18	22	89	1942	СССР		807-й ШАП сбит 24.10.42
1879522		№18	22	95	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 01.04.43
1879622		№18	22	96	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП
1879822		№18	22	98	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП
1879922		№18	22	99	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП, 502-й ШАП потерян 03.02.42
18710022	ПМ	№18	22	100	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 15.02.43
1870123		№18	23	01	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 25.01.43
1870223		№18	23	02	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 14.01.43
1870723		№18	23	07	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП
1870823		№18	23	08	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП
1871223		№18	23	12	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП
1871523		№18	23	15	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП
1872923		№18	23	29	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП
1873123		№18	23	31	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП
1873223		№18	23	32	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП
1873323		№18	23	33	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП
1873423		№18	23	34	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП
1873623		№18	23	36	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП
1873723		№18	23	37	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1873823		№18	23	38	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП
1873923		№18	23	39	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1874423		№18	23	44	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП
1874623		№18	23	46	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП
1874923		№18	23	49	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП
1875023		№18	23	50	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП
1875423		№18	23	54	1942	СССР		4-й ШАП
1875723		№18	23	57	1942	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 30.11.42
1876023		№18	23	60	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП
1876123	ШФК	№18	23	61	1942	СССР		617-й ШАП, 688-й ШАП 
1876423		№18	23	64	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1876523		№18	23	65	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП
1876723		№18	23	67	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1876823		№18	23	68	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1876923		№18	23	69	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1877023		№18	23	70	1942	СССР		4-й ШАП
1877123		№18	23	71	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1877323		№18	23	73	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1877623	ПМ	№18	23	76	1942	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
1877823		№18	23	78	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1878023		№18	23	80	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1878223		№18	23	82	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1878623		№18	23	86	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1879023		№18	23	90	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП
1879523		№18	23	95	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1879723		№18	23	97	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
18710023		№18	23	100	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП
1870124		№18	24	01	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 14.02.43
1870924		№18	24	09	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1871624		№18	24	16	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП потерян 03.12.42
1871924		№18	24	19	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1872024		№18	24	20	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1872424		№18	24	24	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1872624		№18	24	26	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1872824		№18	24	28	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1872924		№18	24	29	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1873024		№18	24	30	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1873524		№18	24	35	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1874524		№18	24	45	1942	СССР		683-й ШАП
1877124		№18	24	71	1942	СССР		сбит 25.11.43
1878324		№18	24	83	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП
1879124		№18	24	91	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1879924		№18	24	99	1942	СССР		57-й ШАП потерян 22.10.42
18710024		№18	24	100	1942	СССР		800-й ШАП
1870125		№18	25	01	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП, 677-й ШАП
1870725		№18	25	07	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП
1870825		№18	25	08	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП, 735-й ШАП, 673-й ШАП
1871325		№18	25	13	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП
1871425		№18	25	14	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП
1871525		№18	25	15	09.09.42	СССР		820-й ШАП потерян 31.05.43
1872225		№18	25	22	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП
1872925		№18	25	29	1942	СССР		725-й ШАП
1873125		№18	25	31	1942	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 26.11.42
1873525	УИл	№18	25	35	1942	СССР		873-й ШАП потерян 27.05.43
1875425		№18	25	54	1942	СССР		673-й ШАП потерян 16.10.43
1877125		№18	25	71	1942	СССР		843-й ШАП
1878925		№18	25	89	1942	СССР		801-й ШАП сбит 02.43
1879025		№18	25	90	18.09.42	СССР		801-й ШАП
1879625		№18	25	96	09.42	СССР		801-й ШАП сбит 13.01.43
1879925		№18	25	99	1942	СССР		801-й ШАП сбит 18.02.43
1870226		№18	26	02	1942	СССР		801-й ШАП, 872-й ШАП сбит 21.01.44
1870926		№18	26	09	1942	СССР		820-й ШАП сбит 03.12.42
1872526		№18	26	25	1942	СССР		775-й ШАП
1872626		№18	26	26	1942	СССР		775-й ШАП
1873226		№18	26	32	1942	СССР		775-й ШАП
1873326		№18	26	33	1942	СССР		775-й ШАП
1873426		№18	26	34	1942	СССР		775-й ШАП
1874026		№18	26	40	1942	СССР		775-й ШАП
1874426	ПМ	№18	26	44	1942	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 12.07.43
1875026		№18	26	50	1942	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 06.01.43
1875726		№18	26	57	1942	СССР		775-й ШАП
1879026		№18	26	90	25.09.42	СССР		801-й ШАП сбит 13.01.43
1879526		№18	26	95	1942	СССР		808-й ШАП
1870327		№18	27	03	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
1870427		№18	27	04	1942	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 30.11.42
1872927		№18	27	29	1942	СССР		документ
1873327		№18	27	33	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП потерян 08.01.44
1873427		№18	27	34	1942	СССР		документ
1873927		№18	27	39	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 12.05.44
1874027		№18	27	40	1942	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 09.01.43
1874427		№18	27	44	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП потерян 07.11.43
1874627		№18	27	46	09.42	СССР		808-й ШАП сбит 19.12.42
1874727		№18	27	47	09.42	СССР		808-й ШАП сбит 19.12.42
1874827		№18	27	48	1942	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 24.11.42
1875127		№18	27	51	1942	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 02.12.42
1875627		№18	27	56	1942	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 30.11.42
1875927		№18	27	59	1942	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 30.11.42
1876127		№18	27	61	1942	СССР		431-й ШАП сбит 19.11.43
1877227		№18	27	72	1942	СССР		5-я ВА
1877527		№18	27	75	1942	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 30.11.42
1877827		№18	27	78	10.42	СССР		808-й ШАП сбит 24.12.42
1878127		№18	27	81	1942	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 30.11.42
1878327		№18	27	83	1942	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 30.11.42
1878627		№18	27	86	1942	СССР		232-й ШАП
1878927		№18	27	89	1942	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 23.11.42
1879327		№18	27	93	1942	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 23.11.42
1879827		№18	27	98	1942	СССР		232-й ШАП
1870228		№18	28	02	1942	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 23.11.42
1870428		№18	28	04	1942	СССР		808-й ШАП сбит 19.12.42
1870828		№18	28	08	1942	СССР		808-й ШАП потерян 15.03.43
1872028		№18	28	20	1942	СССР		211-я ШАД
1874028		№18	28	40	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
1874428		№18	28	44	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП потерян 22.02.43
1874528		№18	28	45	1942	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 28.11.42
1874828		№18	28	48	1942	СССР		291-й ШАП
1874928		№18	28	49	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 12.01.43
1875228		№18	28	52	10.42	СССР		808-й ШАП сбит 24.12.42
1876728		№18	28	67	1942	СССР		808-й ШАП сбит 13.03.43
1877128		№18	28	71	1943	СССР		41-й ШАП
1877628		№18	28	76	1942	СССР		41-й ШАП сбит 20.02.43
1877928		№18	28	79	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 20.04.43
1879528		№18	28	95	1942	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 09.01.43
1879728	УИл	№18	28	97	1942	СССР		291-й ШАП потерян 26.04.43
1870429		№18	29	04	1942	СССР		41-й ШАП
1871129	ШФК	№18	29	11	1942	СССР		617-й ШАП, 688-й ШАП
1871929		№18	29	19	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 16.01.43
1872829		№18	29	28	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП потерян 10.02.43
1873729		№18	29	37	1942	СССР		291-й ШАП
1874029		№19	29	40	1942	СССР		41-й ШАП сбит 29.01.43
1875729		№18	29	57	1942	СССР		46-й ШАП СФ
1876629		№18	29	66	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП сбит 11.06.43
1877729		№18	29	77	1942	СССР		46-й ШАП СФ
1878729		№18	29	87	1942	СССР		46-й ШАП СФ
1879629		№18	29	96	1942	СССР	3	8-й ГвШАП сбит 05.11.43
1879929		№18	29	99	1942	СССР		фото ЦВМА
18710029		№18	29	100	1942	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 28.11.42
1870330		№18	30	03	1942	СССР		502-й ШАП сбит 17.03.43
1870730		№18	30	07	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП
1870830		№18	30	08	1942	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1871130	УИл	№18	30	11	1942	СССР		ВВС ВМФ
1872830		№18	30	28	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 14.09.43
1873430		№18	30	34	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП
1874130		№18	30	41	31.10.42	СССР		811-й ШАП сбит 1942
1874630	УИл	№18	30	46	1942	СССР		34-й ЗАП потерян 26.04.44
1875530		№18	30	55	1942	СССР		614-й ШАП
1876630		№18	30	66	1942	СССР		502-й ШАП
1877230	УИл	№18	30	72	11.42	СССР		документ
1877630		№18	30	76	1942	СССР		431-й ШАП
1878330	М	№18	30	83	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС РС испытания 11.42
1870131		№18	31	01	1942	СССР		614-й ШАП
1872131		№18	31	21	1942	СССР	33	57-й СБАП КБФ сбит 11.02.43
1875131		№18	31	51	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 28.02.43
1875831		№18	31	58	1942	СССР		23-й ОШАП ЧФ сбит 25.02.43
1876131		№18	31	61	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 11.03.43
1876531		№18	31	65	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 22.03.43
1876831		№18	31	68	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 06.07.43
1877431		№18	31	74	1942	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 10.12.42
1878231		№18	31	82	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 09.09.42
1878431		№18	31	84	1942	СССР		614-й ШАП
1872832		№18	32	28	1942	СССР		765-й ШАП сбит 13.03.43
1872932	М	№18	32	29	1942	СССР		828-й ШАП 01.03.43 Самара
1873632	М	№18	32	36	1942	СССР		сбит 13.08.42
1876832	М	№18	32	68	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 30.05.43
1877332	М	№18	32	73	1942	СССР		8-й ГвШАП ЧФ сбит 10.01.44
1878132	М	№18	32	81	1942	СССР		сбит 04.08.44
1879732	М	№18	32	97	1942	СССР		805-й ШАП сбит 11.06.43
1871633	УИл	№18	33	16	1943	СССР		ВВС ВМФ
1874833	М	№18	33	48	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10.42
1875033	М	№18	33	50	1942	СССР		214-я ШАД
1875433	М	№18	33	54	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 20.04.43
1875833	М	№18	33	58	1942	СССР		257-я САД сбит 24.06.44
1876133	М	№18	33	61	11.42	СССР		568-й ШАП сбит 21.05.43
1876433	М	№18	33	64	1942	СССР		41-й ШАП сбит 02.43
1879933	М	№18	33	99	1942	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 21.08.43
1870934	М	№18	34	09	1943	СССР		828-я ШАДсбит 29.06.44
1871534	М	№18	34	15	1942	СССР		17-й ГвШАП
1872734	М	№18	34	27	1942	СССР		17-й ГвШАП сбит 05.03.43
1871935	М	№18	35	19	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1943, подвесные бензобаки
1874035	М	№18	35	40	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП потерян 05.08.43
1878135	М	№18	35	81	1942	СССР		658-й ШАП
1878535	М	№18	35	85	1942	СССР		41-й ШАП сбит 29.01.43
1870136	М	№18	36	01	1942	СССР		995-й ШАП потерян 27.01.43
1870436	М	№18	36	04	1942	СССР		41-й ШАП
1872336	M	№18	36	23	1942	СССР		10-й ОДРАП
1873036	М	№18	36	30	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП
1874436	М	№18	36	44	1942	СССР		41-й ШАП
1876536	М	№18	36	65	1942	СССР		502-й ШАП сбит 18.09.43
1878936	M	№18	36	89	1942	СССР		809-й ШАП
1879336	M	№18	36	93	1942	СССР		ремонт
1879936	M	№18	36	99	1942	СССР		218-й ШАП сбит 02-03.43
1870137	М	№18	37	01	1942	СССР		41-й ШАП сбит 22.02.43
1870837	М	№18	37	08	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 29.01.43
1871337	М	№18	37	13	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 01.04.43
1872537	М	№18	37	25	1942	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
1873237	M	№18	37	32	1942	СССР		ремонт
1874037	М	№18	37	40	27.12.42	СССР		211-й ШАП, 955-й ШАП
1874137	М	№18	37	41	12.42	СССР		211-й ШАП потерян 20.12.42
1874237	М	№18	37	42	27.12.42	СССР		955-й ШАП
1877037	М	№18	37	70	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
1877237	М	№18	37	72	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
1878837	М	№18	37	88	1942	СССР		174-й ШАП, 15-й ГвШАП сбит 22.06.43
1879737	М	№18	37	97	1942	СССР		843-й ШАП сбит 12.03.43
1870738	УИл	№18	38	07	22.12.42	СССР		2-я УТАЭ потерян 03.09.44
1871038	М	№18	38	10	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП
1871538	М	№18	38	15	1942	СССР		735-й ШАП потерян 13.11.43
1871638	М	№18	38	16	1942	СССР		237-й ШАП
1871838	М	№18	38	18	24.12.42	СССР		956-й ШАП
1872238	М	№18	38	22	1942	СССР		843-й ШАП
1873438	М	№18	38	34	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 23.02.43
1873838	М	№18	38	38	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 15.02.43
1874338	М	№18	38	43	1942	СССР		735-й ШАП
1874638	М	№18	38	46	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 15.02.43
1875538	М	№18	38	55	1942	СССР		документ
1875638	М	№18	38	56	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 11.02.43
1876238	М	№18	38	62	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 01.04.43
1876538	M	№18	38	65	1942	СССР		15-й ГвШАП
1877138	М	№18	38	71	1942	СССР		735-й ШАП, 61-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
1877238	М	№18	38	72	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 17.02.43
1877738	М	№18	38	77	1942	СССР	138	15-й ГвШАП потерян 15.01.44
1877838	М	№18	38	78	1942	СССР		41-й ШАП
1878738	М	№18	38	87	1942	СССР		658-й ШАП сбит 17.04.44
1879538	М	№18	38	95	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП
1870339	М	№18	39	03	1942	СССР		документ
1870439	М	№18	39	04	1942	СССР		документ
1870539	М	№18	39	05	1942	СССР		документ
1870739	М	№18	39	07	1942	СССР		документ
1871139	М	№18	39	11	31.12.42	СССР		документ
1871339	М	№18	39	13	1943	СССР		документ
1871539	М	№18	39	15	1943	СССР		документ
1871639	М	№18	39	16	1943	СССР		документ
1871839	М	№18	39	18	1943	СССР		документ
1872239	М	№18	39	22	1943	СССР		документ
1873539	М	№18	39	35	1943	СССР		826-й ШАП
1874739	М	№18	39	47	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 06.07.43
1874839	М	№18	39	48	1943	СССР		7-й ГвШАП потерян 08.04.43
1875739	М	№18	39	57	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП
1877639	М	№18	39	76	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП
1877839	М	№18	39	78	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП
1878039	М	№18	39	80	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 03.06.43
1878339	М	№18	39	83	11.42	СССР		испытания 11.42
1878439	М	№18	39	84	1942	СССР		735-й ШАП уничтожен при отходе 05.07.43
1878539	М	№18	39	85	1942	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 15.09.43
1879239	М	№18	39	92	12.42	СССР		735-й ШАП
1879439	М	№18	39	94	1943	СССР		57-й ШАП потерян 17.02.43
1872440	М	№18	40	24	01.43	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 19.04.43
1873340	М	№18	40	33	01.43	СССР	35	57-й СБАП КБФ сбит 11.02.43
1873440	М	№18	40	34	01.43	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит  05.07.43
1873640	М	№18	40	36	01.43	СССР		955-й ШАП сбит 07.07.43
1874040	М	№18	40	40	01.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1874240		№18	40	42	01.43	СССР	39	57-й СБАП КБФ сбит 11.02.43
1875440	М	№18	40	54	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 11.04.43
1870641	М	№18	41	06	1943	СССР		34-й ЗАП потерян 31.08.43
1871241	М	№18	41	12	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 05.09.43
1870541	М	№18	41	05	1943	СССР		143-й ГвШАП
1871641	М	№18	41	06	1943	СССР		34-й ЗАП потерян 04.09.43
1872441	М	№18	41	24	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП столкновение  в воздухе с Ил-2 №6496 потерян 07.08.43
1875141	М	№18	41	51	1943	СССР		34-й ЗАП
1877841	М	№18	41	78	1943	СССР		215-й ШАП, 6-й ГвШАП сбит 22.08.43
1870142	М	№18	42	01	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 05.05.43
1870842	М	№18	42	08	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1872642	М	№18	42	26	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 21.10.43
1873042	М	№18	42	30	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 17.03.43
1873242	М	№18	42	32	1943	СССР		723-й ШАП сбит
1873742	М	№18	42	37	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 15.08.43
1874342	М	№18	42	43	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 19.05.43
1874742	М	№18	42	47	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 16.07.43
1874842	М	№18	42	48	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 10.04.43
1876342	М	№18	42	63	1943	СССР		565-й ШАП сбит 07.05.43
1876442	М	№18	42	64	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1876942	М	№18	42	69	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 10.10.43
1877142	М	№18	42	71	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 14.09.43
1877342	М	№18	42	73	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 29.03.43
1877542	УИл	№18	42	75	1943	СССР		9-я ЗАБр потерян 10.05.45
1877742	М	№18	42	77	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 12.05.43
1878842	М	№18	42	88	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 30.07.43
1879342	УИл	№18	42	93	1942	СССР		ВВС ВМФ
1879842	М	№18	42	98	01.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1870243	М	№18	43	02	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 15.04.44
1870543	М	№18	43	05	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП потерян 14.04.44
1870643	М	№18	43	06	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 30.07.43
1872543	М	№18	43	25	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 03.05.43
1872843	М	№18	43	28	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 03.08.43
1874643	М	№18	43	46	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП
1876443	М	№18	43	64	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП
1876643	М	№18	43	66	01.02.43	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 19.07.43
1877843	М	№18	43	78	1943	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 23.07.43
1878343	М	№18	43	83	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 01.08.43
1879543	М	№18	43	95	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 21.07.44
1879843	М	№18	43	98	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП
18710043	М	№18	43	100	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП
1870244	М	№18	44	02	1943	СССР		1-я ВА
1870544	М	№18	44	05	1943	СССР	23	686-й ШАП сбит 09.05.44
1870644	М	№18	44	06	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
1870744	М	№18	44	07	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 06.07.43
1870944	УИл	№18	44	09	1943	СССР		766-й ШАП потерян 09.08.43
1871044	М	№18	44	10	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП
1871344	М	№18	44	13	1943	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 15.04.44
1872844	М	№18	44	28	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 05.09.43
1873344	М	№18	44	33	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП
1875644	М	№18	44	56	1943	СССР	13	686-й ШАП сбит 07.05.44
1876544	М	№18	44	65	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 21.09.43
1877544	М	№18	44	75	1943	СССР		742-й ШАП сбит 10.43
1877644	М	№18	44	76	1943	СССР		742-й ШАП сбит 10.43
1878344	М	№18	44	83	1943	СССР		8-й ГвШАП ЧФ сбит 14.01.44
1870645	М	№18	45	06	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 07.02.44
1873145	М	№18	45	31	1943	СССР		724-й ШАП сбит 01.08.43
1873845	М	№18	45	38	1943	СССР		724-й ШАП сбит 01.08.43
1875545	М	№18	45	55	1943	СССР		724-й ШАП сбит 08.43
1876545	М	№18	45	65	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 24.09.43
1877145	М	№18	45	71	1943	СССР		724-й ШАП
1877445	М	№18	45	74	1943	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 17.09.43
1877545	М	№18	45	75	1943	СССР		724-й ШАП
1877745	М	№18	45	77	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
1877945	М	№18	45	79	1943	СССР		724-й ШАП
1879045	М	№18	45	90	1943	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 13.09.43
1879445	М	№18	45	94	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП потерян 28.08.44
1870346	М	№18	46	03	1943	СССР		26-й ШАП потерян 25.07.44
1870946	УИл	№18	46	09	19.02.43	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 20.12.43
1872046	М	№18	46	20	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 03.43
1873246	М	№18	46	32	1943	СССР		сбит 09.05.43
1873446	М	№18	46	34	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП сбит 31.08.43
1874446	М	№18	46	44	1943	СССР		190-й ШАП
1874546	М	№18	46	45	1943	СССР		сбит 20.04.43
1875446	М	№18	46	54	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП
1875746	М	№18	46	57	1943	СССР		266-я ШАД
1876746	М	№18	46	67	1943	СССР		190-й ШАП
1877246	М	№18	46	72	1943	СССР		214-я ШАД сбит
1878046	М	№18	46	80	1943	СССР		сбит 23.09.43
1878646	М	№18	46	86	1943	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 23.09.43
1878946	М	№18	46	89	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП
1879446	М	№18	46	94	1943	СССР		41-й ШАП
1871047	М	№18	47	10	02.43	СССР		документ
1872447	М	№18	47	24	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП потерян 05.06.43
1872747	М	№18	47	27	1943	СССР		сбит обломки фото
1873047	М	№18	47	30	1943	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 06.12.43
1873147	М	№18	47	31	1943	СССР		ПАРМ-1 фото
1874047	М	№18	47	40	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП потерян 18.07.43
1874647	М	№18	47	46	1943	СССР		571-й ШАП сбит 06.05.43
1875747	М	№18	47	57	02.43	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 30.03.43
1876047	М	№18	47	60	1943	СССР		805-й ШАП сбит 10.06.43
1876547	УИл-2	№18	47	65	02.03.43	СССР		документ
1878247	М	№18	47	82	1943	СССР		805-й ШАП
1878447	М	№18	47	84	1943	СССР		805-й ШАП
1878547	М	№18	47	85	1943	СССР		805-й ШАП сбит 10.06.43
1878847	М	№18	47	88	03.43	СССР		документ
1871148	М	№18	48	11	1943	СССР		805-й ШАП сбит 27.05.43
1871748	М	№18	48	17	06.03.43	СССР		документ
1872848	М	№18	48	28	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 01.02.44
1872948	М	№18	48	29	1943	СССР		103-й ШАП сбит 07.08.43
1873748	М	№18	48	37	1943	СССР		сбит 28.09.43
1874548	М	№18	48	45	1943	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 21.01.44
1877148	М	№18	48	71	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП потерян 29.08.43
1877748	М	№18	48	77	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 07.07.43
1878648	М	№18	48	86	1943	СССР		103-й ШАП сбит 28.09.43
1878748	М	№18	48	87	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП
1878848	М	№18	48	88	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП
1878948	М	№18	48	89	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 22.07.43
1871249	М	№18	49	12	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 08.07.43
1871449	М	№18	49	14	1943	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 20.04.43
1872849	М	№18	49	28	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 21.04.43
1873549	М	№18	49	35	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП
1874449	М	№18	49	44	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 10.07.43
1875549	М	№18	49	55	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 25.06.43
1876249	М	№18	49	62	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 21.07.43
1876649	М	№18	49	66	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 26.08.43
1876749	М	№18	49	67	1943	СССР		103-й ШАП сбит 26.07.43
1877049	М	№18	49	70	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 17.06.43
1877549	М	№18	49	75	1943	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 30.05.43
1877849	М	№18	49	78	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 22.08.43
1870350	М	№18	50	03	03.43	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 19.01.44
1870950	М	№18	50	09	03.43	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 18.03.44
1871150	М	№18	50	11	03.43	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 28.09.44
1871450	М	№18	50	14	03.43	СССР		592-й ШАП
1872250	М	№18	50	22	03.43	СССР		622-й ШАП
1872750	М	№18	50	27	03.43	СССР		571-й ШАП
1872850	М	№18	50	28	03.43	СССР		658-й ШАП
1873050	М	№18	50	30	03.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 02.09.43
1873250	М	№18	50	32	03.43	СССР		571-й ШАП сбит 06.05.43
1873750	М	№18	50	37	03.43	СССР		сбит 05-09.43
1874150	М	№18	50	41	03.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
1874750	М	№18	50	47	03.43	СССР		951-й ШАП
1875950	М	№18	50	59	26.03.43	СССР		571-й ШАП сбит 06.05.43
1876350	М	№18	50	63	03.43	СССР		571-й ШАП сбит 06.05.43
1876750	М	№18	50	67	03.43	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 28.11.43
1878250	М	№18	50	82	03.43	СССР		571-й ШАП сбит 06.05.43
1878350	М	№18	50	83	03.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1878550	М	№18	50	85	1943	СССР		сбит
1879950	М	№18	50	99	1943	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 09.06.44
18710050	М	№18	50	80	30.03.43	СССР		214-я ШАД сбит 03.05.43
1870251	М	№18	51	02	1943	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 08.12.43
1870451	М	№18	51	04	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП
1870551	М	№18	51	05	1943	СССР		622-й ШАП потерян 12.01.44
1871251	М	№18	51	12	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 10.11.43
1871551	УИл	№18	51	15	1943	СССР		9-я ЗАБр потерян 06.08.43
1871651	М	№18	51	16	1943	СССР		61-й ШАП сбит 03.08.43
1872151	М	№18	51	21	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
1872551	М	№18	51	25	1943	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 21.01.44
1872651	М	№18	51	26	1943	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 06.11.43
1873051	М	№18	51	30	1943	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 28.09.43
1873851	М	№18	51	38	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания
1874151	М	№18	51	41	04.43	СССР		735-й ШАП
1874251	М	№18	51	42	1943	СССР		828-й ШАП сбит 06.44
1874351	М	№18	51	43	04.43	СССР		735-й ШАП
1874451	М	№18	51	44	04.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
1874651	М	№18	51	46	04.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
1875451	М	№18	51	54	1943	СССР		сбит 20.04.43
1877451	М	№18	51	74	04.43	СССР		8-й ГвШАП ЧФ сбит 13.03.44
1879751	М	№18	51	97	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП
1870152	М	№18	52	01	1943	СССР		документ
1870452	М	№18	52	04	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 27.09.44
1870552	М	№18	52	05	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 18.10.44
1870952	М	№18	52	09	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 06.07.43
1871852	М	№18	52	18	04.43	СССР		23-й ОШАП ЧФ сбит 05.02.44
1872452	М	№18	52	24	1943	СССР		46-й ШАП потерян 25.11.43
1872552	М	№18	52	25	1943	СССР		7-й ГвШАП сбит 28.01.44
1872652	М	№30	52	16	1943	СССР		951-й ИАП сбит 18.07.43
1873752	М	№30	52	3	1943	СССР		951-й ИАП потерян 07.43
1874452	М	№18	52	44	1943	СССР		825-й ШАП
1874652	М	№18	52	46	04.43	СССР		8-й ГвШАП ЧФ сбит 13.03.44
1875852	М	№18	52	58	04.43	СССР		23-й ОШАП ЧФ сбит 19.03.44
1876152	УИл	№18	52	61	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1943
1877852	М	№18	52	78	13.04.43	СССР		документ
1878452	М	№18	52	84	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1878852	М	№18	52	88	1943	СССР		документ
1879752	М	№18	52	97	1943	СССР		62-й ШАП
1870353	М	№18	53	03	1943	СССР		825-й ШАП
1871253	М	№18	53	12	1943	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 23.09.43
1871753	М	№18	53	17	1943	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 30.10.43
1873353	М	№18	53	33	1943	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 17.10.43
1873653	М	№18	53	36	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП, 190-й ШАП сбит 07.08.43
1873853	М	№18	53	38	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1874053	М	№18	53	40	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1874353	М	№18	53	43	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1874453	М	№18	53	44	1943	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 05.12.43
1874853	М	№18	53	48	1943	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 23.09.43
1876353	М	№18	53	63	1943	СССР		622-й ШАП подвесные баки
1876753	М	№18	53	67	1943	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 28.11.43
1876953	М	№18	53	69	1943	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 07.08.43
1877253	М	№18	53	72	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 05.05.43
1877653	М	№18	53	76	1943	СССР		617-й ШАП Александр Суворов
1878553	М	№18	53	85	1943	СССР		839-й ШАП сбит 23.06.44
1879053	М	№18	53	90	1943	СССР		611-й ШАП
1879253	М	№18	53	92	1943	СССР		839-й ШАП сбит 17.06.44
1879853	М	№18	53	98	1943	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 10.01.44
18710053	М	№18	53	100	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 25.06.43
1870554	М	№18	54	05	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 16.07.43
1870754	М	№18	54	07	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1871354	М	№18	54	13	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 22.05.43
1871954	М	№18	54	19	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 15.08.43
1873054	М	№18	54	30	1943	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 20.06.43
1873454	М	№18	54	34	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП сбит 10.43
1873854	М	№18	54	38	1943	СССР		668-й ШАП потерян 07.07.44
1875154	М	№18	54	51	1943	СССР		622-й ШАП
1875254	М	№18	54	52	1943	СССР		828-я ШАП сбит 06.44
1875354	М	№18	54	53	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
1876154	М	№18	54	61	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
1876254	М	№18	54	62	1943	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 02.12.43
1876454	М	№18	54	64	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.43 старое крыло
1876654	М	№18	54	66	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
1876754	М	№18	54	67	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1876854	М	№18	54	68	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
1877354	М	№18	54	73	1943	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 31.10.43
1877554	М	№18	54	75	1943	СССР		606-й ШАП
1877654	М	№18	54	76	1943	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 23.09.43
1878554	М	№18	54	85	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1878754	М	№18	54	87	1943	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 28.11.43
1879054	М	№18	54	90	1943	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 28.09.43
1879354	М	№18	54	93	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
1879454	М	№18	54	94	1943	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 23.09.43
1879554	М	№18	54	95	1943	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 08.12.43
1879654	М	№18	54	96	1943	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 20.09.43
1879754	М	№18	54	97	05.43	СССР		сбит 28.09.43
1879954	М	№18	54	99	05.43	СССР		683-й ШАП
1871155	М	№18	55	11	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1871255	М	№18	55	12	1943	СССР		5-й ЗАП
1871555	М	№18	55	15	1943	СССР	15	957-й ИАП потерян 08.06.43
1871655	М	№18	55	16	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1871955	М	№18	55	19	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС подвесные баки испытания 05.43
1872155	М	№18	55	21	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1872455	М	№18	55	24	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1873055	М	№18	55	30	1943	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 21.01.44
1873755	М	№18	55	37	05.43	СССР		66-й ШАП
1873955	М	№18	55	39	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1874555	М	№18	55	45	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
1874855	М	№18	55	48	05.43	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 04.08.43
1875555	М	№18	55	55	05.43	СССР		8-й ГвШАП ЧФ сбит 23.01.44
1875755	М	№18	55	57	05.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1875855	М	№18	55	58	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 31.07.43
1875955	М	№18	55	59	05.43	СССР		66-й ШАП, 606-й ШАП
1876155	М	№18	55	61	05.43	СССР		сбит 28.09.43
1877855	М	№18	55	78	05.05.43	СССР		568-й ШАП сбит 28.08.43
1878155	М	№18	55	81	07.05.43	СССР		ВВС ВМФ потерян 20.07.43
1878555	М	№18	55	85	05.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 30.10.43
1879155	М	№18	55	91	05.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1879255	М	№18	55	92	05.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
1879355	М	№18	55	93	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 31.07.43
1879755	М	№18	55	97	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП потерян 03.06.43
1870556	УИл	№18	56	05	1943	СССР		ВВС ВМФ
1870756	М	№18	56	07	05.43	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 04.08.43
1871056	М	№18	56	10	05.43	СССР		136-й ГвШАП
1871256	М	№18	56	12	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 06.02.44
1872056	М	№18	56	20	05.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 17.07.43
1872456	М	№18	56	24	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 20.08.43
1872756	М	№18	56	27	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП потерян 19.08.43
1872956	М	№18	56	29	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
1873256	М	№18	56	32	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
1873756	М	№18	56	37	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
1874156	М	№18	56	41	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 19.07.43
1874256	М	№18	56	42	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 20.12.43
1874856	М	№18	56	48	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 20.12.43
1874956	М	№18	56	49	05.43	СССР		сбит 28.09.43
1875856	М	№18	56	58	05.43	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 20.12.43
1876156	М	№18	56	61	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП потерян 26.06.43
1876356	М	№18	56	63	05.43	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 20.12.43
1876756	М	№18	56	67	05.43	СССР		766-й ШАП потерян 03.08.43
1876956	М	№18	56	69	05.43	СССР		766-й ШАП
1877156	М	№18	56	71	05.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 15.11.43
1877456	М	№18	56	74	05.43	СССР		826-й ШАП
1878956	М	№18	56	89	05.43	СССР		766-й ШАП
1879156	М	№18	56	91	05.43	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 15.04.44
1879256	М	№18	56	92	05.43	СССР		766-й ШАП, 655-й ШАП
1879956	М	№18	56	99	05.43	СССР		766-й ШАП
1870257	М	№18	57	02	05.43	СССР		606-й ШАП потерян 27.08.43
1871057	М	№18	57	10	05.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
1872457	М	№18	57	24	05.43	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 22.07.43
1872557	М	№18	57	25	05.43	СССР		подвесные бензобаки
1872657	М	№18	57	26	05.43	СССР		подвесные бензобаки ПЛБГ-150
1873057	М	№18	57	30	05.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 20.01.45
1873157	М	№18	57	31	05.43	СССР		570-й ШАП сбит 04.09.43
1873257	М	№18	57	32	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
1873357	М	№18	57	33	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 02.08.43
1873557	М	№18	57	35	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП потерян 28.08.43
1873657	М	№18	57	36	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП, 76-й ГвШАП
1873857	М	№18	57	38	05.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 26.04.44
1874057	М	№18	57	40	16.05.43	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 08.11.43
1874157	М	№18	57	41	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
1874457	М	№18	57	44	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
1874957	М	№18	57	49	05.43	СССР		655-й ШАП
1875057	М	№18	57	50	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 21.08.43
1875157	М	№18	57	51	05.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 22.10.43
1875357	М	№18	57	53	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП, 136-й ГвШАП сбит 08.04.44
1875557	М	№18	57	55	05.43	СССР		655-й ШАП
1875957	М	№18	57	59	05.43	СССР		826-й ШАП
1876057	М	№18	57	60	05.43	СССР		570-й ШАП сбит 19.08.43
1876157	М	№18	57	61	05.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 01.08.43
1876757	М	№18	57	67	17.05.43	СССР		570-й ШАП сбит 04.09.43
1877357	М	№18	57	73	05.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 31.07.43
1877857	М	№18	57	78	05.43	СССР		потерян 22.07.43
1877957	М	№18	57	79	05.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
1878057	М	№18	57	80	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
1878257	М	№18	57	82	05.43	СССР		570-й ШАП сбит 20.08.43
1878557	М	№18	57	85	05.43	СССР		136-й ГвШАП
1878857	М	№18	57	88	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 27.11.43
1878957	М	№18	57	89	05.43	СССР		826-й ШАП
1879457	М	№18	57	94	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 31.07.43
1879757	М	№18	57	97	05.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 30.06.43
1879957	М	№18	57	99	05.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 19.07.43
1870358	М	№18	58	03	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 24.08.43
1870758	М	№18	58	07	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 31.07.43
1870858	М	№18	58	08	05.43	СССР		655-й ШАП потерян 13.08.43
1870958	М	№18	58	09	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 31.07.43
1871158	М	№18	58	11	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
1871358	М	№18	58	13	05.43	СССР		570-й ШАП сбит 30.08.43
1871458	М	№18	58	14	05.43	СССР		5-й ЗАП, 766-й ШАП потерян 03.08.43
1871558	М	№18	58	15	05.43	СССР		606-й ШАП сбит 31.03.44
1871658	М	№18	58	16	05.43	СССР		606-й ШАП сбит 27.03.44
1872058	М	№18	58	20	05.43	СССР		566-й ШАП потерян 15.01.44
1872458	М	№18	58	24	05.43	СССР		сбит обломки фото
1872758	М	№18	58	27	05.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП потерян 28.08.43
1872958	М	№18	58	29	05.43	СССР		826-й ШАП
1873358	М	№18	58	33	05.43	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 16.09.43
1873758	М	№18	58	29	05.43	СССР		211-я ШАД
1874158	М	№18	58	41	05.43	СССР		502-й ШАП сбит 22.09.43
1876158	М	№18	58	61	05.43	СССР		766-й ШАП
1876458	УИл	№18	58	64	28.05.43	СССР		34-й ЗАП потерян 23.12.43
1876858	М	№18	58	68	24.05.43	СССР		570-й ШАП
1876958	М	№18	58	69	1943	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 21.01.44
1877358	М	№18	58	73	1943	СССР		2-я УТАЭ потерян 16.04.43
1877658	М	№18	58	76	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 05.06.44
1878558	М	№18	58	85	1943	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 12.08.43
1878858	М	№18	58	88	1943	СССР		826-й ШАП
1879258	М	№18	58	92	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
1879458	М	№18	58	94	1943	СССР		502-й ШАП
1879558	М	№18	58	95	1943	СССР		606-й ШАП потерян 04.08.43
1879758	М	№18	58	97	1943	СССР		723-й ШАП
1879958	М	№18	58	99	1943	СССР		сбит 01.12.43
1871459	М	№18	59	14	06.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1871559	М	№18	59	15	06.43	СССР		766-й ШАП потерян 03.08.43
1871759	М	№18	59	17	06.43	СССР		766-й ШАП
1873959	УИл	№18	59	39	06.43	СССР		188-й ГвШАП потерян 25.02.45
1875359	М	№18	59	53	06.43	СССР		260-я САД сбит 25.08.44
1876559	М	№18	59	65	1943	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 29.01.44
1878259	М	№18	59	82	06.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 28.10.43
1877259	М	№18	59	72	06.43	СССР		946-й ШАП сбит 08.43
1877359	М	№18	59	73	07.06.43	СССР		документ
1879259	М	№18	59	92	06.43	СССР	37	668-й ШАП сбит 06.08.44
1879659	М	№18	59	96	06.43	СССР		сбит 30.07.43
1879759	М	№18	59	97	06.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 19.12.43
1879859	М	№18	59	98	06.43	СССР		668-й ШАП потерян 10.07.44
1871860	М	№18	60	18	06.43	СССР		839-й ШАП сбит 02.07.44
1872060	М	№18	60	20	06.43	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 05.08.43
1872360	М	№18	60	23	06.43	СССР		сбит обломки фото
1873060	М	№18	60	30	06.43	СССР		2-я УТАЭ потерян 18.05.44
1873360	М	№18	60	33	06.43	СССР		839-й ШАП сбит 08.07.44
1873560	М	№18	60	35	06.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 14.08.43
1874360	М	№18	60	43	1943	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 22.07.43
1875060	М	№18	60	50	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 09.07.43
1875960	М	№18	60	59	06.43	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 20.07.43
1876060	М	№18	60	60	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 09.07.43
1877260	М	№18	60	72	06.43	СССР		сбит 04.10.43
1877360	М	№18	60	73	06.43	СССР		документ
1877660	М	№18	60	76	06.43	СССР		132-й ГвШАП сбит 06.10.44
1877860	М	№18	60	78	06.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 06.11.43
1878060	М	№18	60	80	06.43	СССР		735-й ШАП
1878260	М	№18	60	82	06.43	СССР		сбит 30.07.43
1879360	М	№18	60	93	06.43	СССР		сбит 09.08.43
1879760	М	№18	60	97	06.43	СССР		7-я ГвШАД сбит 30.03.45
1870661	М	№18	61	06	06.43	СССР		23-й ОШАП ЧФ сбит 03.02.44
1872761	М	№18	61	27	06.43	СССР		7-й ГвШАП сбит 09.08.43
1873961	М	№18	61	39	06.43	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ
1874061	М	№18	61	40	06.43	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 1943
1874261	М	№18	61	42	06.43	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ
1874361	М	№18	61	43	06.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 07.09.43
1874461	М	№18	61	44	16.06.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1874661	М	№18	61	46	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП
1870361	М	№18	61	03	1943	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 06.10.43
1870861	М	№18	61	08	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1875561	М	№18	61	55	1943	СССР		сбит 28.09.43
1875761	М	№18	61	57	1943	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 07.05.44
1876061	М	№18	61	60	1943	СССР		606-й ШАП сбит 27.03.44
1876161	М	№18	61	61	1943	СССР		956-й ШАП сбит 29.10.43
1876761	М	№18	61	67	18.06.43	СССР		документ
1877761	М	№18	61	77	1943	СССР		956-й ШАП
1878061	М	№18	61	80	1943	СССР		956-й ШАП сбит 29.10.43
1878361	М	№18	61	83	1943	СССР		62-й ШАП
1879061	М	№18	61	90	22.06.43	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 12.08.43
1870462	М	№18	62	04	06.43	СССР		606-й ШАП потерян 14.08.43
1873162	М	№18	62	31	06.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 14.12.43
1873362	М	№18	62	33	06.43	СССР		95-й ГвШАП
1873462	М	№18	62	34	06.43	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 06.09.43
1873962	М	№18	62	39	06.43	СССР		76-й ГВШАП
1874062	М	№18	62	40	06.43	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 14.09.43
1874562	М	№18	62	45	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП
1874662	М	№18	62	46	1943	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 11.06.44
1874762	М	№18	62	47	06.43	СССР		214-я ШАД потерян 08.43
1874962	М	№18	62	49	06.43	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 03.08.43
1875062	М	№18	62	50	06.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 21.07.43
1875162	М	№18	62	51	06.43	СССР		190-й ШАП
1875562	М	№18	62	55	06.43	СССР		1-я ЗАБ, 658-й ШАП, НИИ ВВС испытания 08.43 винт АВ-5л-158
1875662	М	№18	62	56	06.43	СССР		618-й ШАП
1876062	М	№18	62	60	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП
1876262	М	№18	62	62	06.43	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 14.09.43
1876562	М	№18	62	65	06.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС, 74-й ГвШАП испытания 06.43
1876762	М	№18	62	67	06.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 28.08.43
1877162	М	№18	62	71	06.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 27.10.43
1877262	М	№18	62	72	06.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 28.08.43
1877562	М	№18	62	75	06.43	СССР		655-й ШАП
1877762	М	№18	62	77	06.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 19.07.43
1878162	М	№18	62	81	06.43	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 15.12.43
1878062	М	№18	62	80	06.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 22.10.43
1878462	М	№18	62	84	06.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 20.08.43
1878662	М	№18	62	86	06.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 31.08.43
1878762	М	№18	62	87	06.43	СССР		655-й ШАП
1878862	М	№18	62	88	06.43	СССР		735-й ШАП потерян 03.08.43
1878962	М	№18	62	89	06.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 18.08.43
1879262	М	№18	62	92	06.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 05.08.43
1879762	М	№18	62	97	06.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 18.08.43
1879862	М	№18	62	98	06.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 22.08.43
1879962	М	№18	62	99	06.43	СССР		1-я ГвСАД сбит 23.03.44
1870463	М	№18	63	04	06.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 29.11.43
1870763	М	№18	63	07	30.06.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1871163	М	№18	63	11	06.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 17.04.44
1871363	М	№18	63	13	06.43	СССР		655-й ШАП потерян 30.07.43
1871563	М	№18	63	15	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП сбит 30.06.44
1872263	М	№18	63	22	1943	СССР		839-й ШАП сбит 17.06.44
1873363	М	№18	63	33	1943	СССР		260-я САД сбит 29.03.44
1873463	М	№18	63	34	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП
1873563	М	№18	63	35	1943	СССР		131-й ГвШАП сбит 23.10.44
1873763	М	№18	63	37	1943	СССР		872-й ШАП уничтожен на земле 18.03.44
1875563	М	№18	63	55	1943	СССР		953-й ШАП сбит 09.08.44
1874363	М	№18	63	43	1943	СССР		668-й ШАП потерян 06.08.44
1876063	М	№18	63	60	1943	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 17.10.44
1876463	М	№18	63	64	1943	СССР		657-й ШАП потерян 30.07.43
1877263	М	№18	63	72	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 14.08.43
1877363	М	№18	63	73	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 31.08.43
1877563	М	№18	63	75	1943	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 25.12.43
1879763	М	№18	63	97	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 08.09.43
1871164	М	№18	64	11	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 04.02.44
1871264	М	№18	64	12	1943	СССР		828-й ШАП сбит 06.44
1871664	М	№18	64	16	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП
1871864	М	№18	64	18	1943	СССР		622-й ШАП
1872164	М	№18	64	21	1943	СССР		668-й ШАП потерян 30.07.44
1872964	М	№18	64	29	1943	СССР		828-й ШАП сбит 06.44
1873864	М	№18	64	38	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП
1874364	М	№18	64	43	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 14.08.43
1874964	М	№18	64	49	1943	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 18.09.43
1875164	М	№18	64	51	1943	СССР		953-й ШАП сбит 21.10.43
1875264	М	№18	64	52	1943	СССР		62-й ШАП
1875564	М	№18	64	55	1943	СССР		953-й ШАП
1875664	М	№18	64	56	1943	СССР		956-й ШАП сбит 01.01.44
1875764	М	№18	64	57	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП сбит 29.12.43
1875864	М	№18	64	58	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП
1875964	М	№18	64	59	1943	СССР		953-й ШАП
1876464	М	№18	64	64	1943	СССР		953-й ШАП
1876864	М	№18	64	68	1943	СССР		953-й ШАП сбит 30.07.44
1877064	М	№18	64	70	1943	СССР		956-й ШАП сбит 01.01.44
1877664	М	№18	64	76	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 16.10.43
1878364	М	№18	64	83	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 05.08.43
1878664	М	№18	64	86	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП
1877464	М	№18	64	74	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1877764	М	№18	64	77	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП
1879064	М	№18	64	90	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП
1879764	М	№18	64	97	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 14.08.43
1879964	М	№18	64	99	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 07.08.43
1870165	М	№18	65	01	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 02.09.43
1870565	М	№18	65	05	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП
1870965	М	№18	65	09	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 08.08.43
1871165	М	№18	65	11	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1871365	М	№18	65	13	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП
1871665	М	№18	65	16	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 14.08.43
1872265	М	№18	65	22	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 15.10.43
1872665	М	№18	65	26	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
1872765	М	№18	65	27	1943	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 09.02.44
1872865	М	№18	65	28	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 24.07.43
1872965	М	№18	65	29	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 19.08.43
1873265	М	№18	65	32	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП
1873565	М	№18	65	35	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 09-10.43
1873865	М	№18	65	38	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1874365	М	№18	65	43	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 27.07.43
1874565	М	№18	65	45	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1875165	М	№18	65	51	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 06.09.43
1875265	М	№18	65	52	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1875365	М	№18	65	53	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1875565	М	№18	65	55	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1875665	М	№18	65	56	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1875865	М	№18	65	58	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1876065	М	№18	65	60	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1876165	М	№18	65	61	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1876265	М	№18	65	62	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 13.08.43
1876365	М	№18	65	63	23.07.43	СССР		820-й ШАП сбит 28.09.43
1876465	М	№18	65	64	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1876565	М	№18	65	65	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1876665	М	№18	65	66	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1876965	М	№18	65	69	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1877065	М	№18	65	70	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1877365	М	№18	65	73	1943	СССР		потерян 23.03.44
1877465	М	№18	65	74	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1877665	М	№18	65	76	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1877765	М	№18	65	77	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1877865	М	№18	65	78	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1878365	М	№18	65	83	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1878565	М	№18	65	85	1943	СССР		140-й ГвШАП
1878665	М	№18	65	86	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП
1879165	УИл	№18	65	91	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП потерян 04.10.43
1870166	М	№18	66	01	1943	СССР		фибровые бензобаки
1870266	М	№18	66	02	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП
1870366	М	№18	66	03	28.07.43	СССР		доработки испытания 07.43
1873066	М	№18	66	30	1943	СССР		140-й ГвШАП
1874066	М	№18	66	40	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП
1874566	М	№18	66	45	29.07.43	СССР		694-й ШАП сбит 30.06.44
1875166	М	№18	66	51	1943	СССР		606-й ШАП сбит 06.03.44
1875366	М	№18	66	53	1943	СССР		451-й ШАП
1875866	М	№18	66	58	1943	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 01.10.43
1875966	М	№18	66	59	1943	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 19.10.43
1876066	М	№18	66	60	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП
1876166	М	№18	66	61	1943	СССР		5-я ГвШАД
1876266	М	№18	66	62	1943	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 11.04.44
1876866	М	№18	66	68	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 30.10.43
1877166	М	№18	66	71	1943	СССР		92-й ГвШАП сбит 13.07.44
1877266	М	№18	66	72	1943	СССР		606-й ШАП сбит 27.03.43
1877366	М	№18	66	73	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 14.08.43
1877666	М	№18	66	76	1943	СССР		606-й ШАП сбит 31.03.43
1877766	М	№18	66	77	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 09-10.43
1878466	М	№18	66	84	1943	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 01.10.43
1878666	М	№18	66	86	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 17.08.43
1878766	М	№18	66	87	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП
1878966	М	№18	66	89	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 23.09.43
1879666	М	№18	66	96	08.43	СССР		606-й ШАП потерян 20.09.43
1879766	М	№18	66	97	08.43	СССР		606-й ШАП потерян 06.12.43
1879866	М	№18	66	98	1943	СССР		93-й ГвШАП потерян 08.02.44
1879966	М	№18	66	99	1943	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 08.04.44
18710066	М	№18	66	100	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 20.09.43
1870167	М	№18	67	01	08.43	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 03.09.43
1870267	М	№18	67	02	08.43	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 18.09.43
1870867	М	№18	67	08	08.43	СССР		606-й ШАП потерян 23.12.43
1871267	М	№18	67	12	08.43	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 05.09.43
1871767	М	№18	67	17	03.43	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 06.07.43
1872367	М	№18	67	23	08.43	СССР		735-й ШАП, 143-й ГвШАП сбит 31.05.44
1872567	М	№18	67	25	08.43	СССР		испытания 07.44 фотопумемет
1873067	М	№18	67	30	08.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 18.03.45
1873467	М	№18	67	34	03.08.43	СССР		801-й ШАП сбит 19.08.43
1873567	М	№18	67	35	08.43	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 07.05.44
1873867	М	№18	67	38	08.43	СССР		735-й ШАП 
1874367	М	№18	67	43	08.43	СССР		688-й ШАП 
1874467	М	№18	67	44	08.43	СССР		951-й ШАП 
1874767	М	№18	67	47	03.08.43	СССР		1-я ВА
1875267	М	№18	67	52	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 17.05.44
1876267	М	№18	67	62	08.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 14.04.44
1876367	М	№18	67	63	08.43	СССР		801-й ШАП
1876467	М	№18	67	64	08.43	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 06.09.43
1876767	М	№18	67	67	08.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09.43
1877067	М	№18	67	70	08.43	СССР		801-й ШАП
1879567	М	№18	67	95	08.43	СССР		277-я ШАД сбит 13.02.44
1870268	М	№18	68	02	08.43	СССР		23-й ОШАП ЧФ сбит 19.03.44
1870568	М	№18	68	05	08.43	СССР		23-й ОШАП ЧФ сбит 10.03.44
1870768	М	№18	68	07	08.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1871768	М	№18	68	17	08.43	СССР		15-й ГвШАП потерян 15.01.44
1871868	М	№18	68	18	08.43	СССР		23-й ОШАП ЧФ сбит 25.09.43
1872468	М	№18	68	24	08.43	СССР		277-я ШАД сбит 03.44
1873568	М	№18	68	35	08.43	СССР		95-й ГвШАП
1873668	М	№18	68	36	08.43	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 24.10.43
1873868	М	№18	68	38	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 16.04.44
1874268	М	№18	68	42	08.43	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 07.12.43
1874668	М	№18	68	46	1943	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 23.09.43
1874768	М	№18	68	47	1943	СССР		143-й ГвШАП сбит 28.08.44
1874868	М	№18	68	48	08.43	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 22.10.43
1875168	М	№18	68	51	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП столкновение на земле в Ил-2  №6449 списан 26.08.43
1875668	М	№18	68	56	08.43	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 27.08.43
1875868	М	№18	68	58	08.43	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 10.04.44
1876168	М	№18	68	61	08.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 30.10.43
1876568	М	№18	68	65	08.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 30.10.43
1876668	М	№18	68	66	08.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 02.11.43
1876768	М	№18	68	67	08.43	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 03.01.44
1877168	М	№18	68	71	08.43	СССР		688-й ШАП 
1877368	М	№18	68	73	08.43	СССР		66-й ШАП
1877668	М	№18	68	76	08.43	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит по ошибке 12.10.43
1877968	М	№18	68	79	08.43	СССР		735-й ШАП
1879068	М	№18	68	90	08.43	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 15.07.44
1879968	М	№18	68	99	08.43	СССР		сбит обломки фото.
18710068	М	№18	68	100	15.08.43	СССР		документ
1871069	М	№18	69	10	1943	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 25.12.43
1871469	М	№18	69	14	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 01.08.44
1873169	УИл	№18	69	31	1943	СССР		1-я ЗАБ Лидер доп. баки
1873369	М	№18	69	33	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 08.09.43
1873669	М	№18	69	36	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 09-10.43
1873769	М	№18	69	37	1943	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 19.04.44
1873969	М	№18	69	39	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП
1874069	М	№18	69	40	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 14.04.44
1875069	М	№18	69	50	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП потерян 31.07.43
1875269	М	№18	69	52	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 31.08.43
1875769	М	№18	69	57	21.08.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1876269	М	№18	69	62	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП
1876869	М	№18	69	68	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП
1876969	М	№18	69	69	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 21.10.43
1877169	Уил	№18	69	71	1943	СССР		820-й ШАП
1877269	М	№18	69	72	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП
1877469	М	№18	69	74	1943	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 24.04.44
1878069	М	№18	69	80	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 22.11.43
1878269	М	№18	69	82	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 13.02.44
1878569	М	№18	69	85	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1878969	М	№18	69	89	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 24.04.44
1879069	М	№18	69	90	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП
1879269	М	№18	69	92	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП
1879369	М	№18	69	93	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП
1879469	М	№18	69	94	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 02.11.44
1879569	М	№18	69	95	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 24.10.43
1879669	М	№18	69	96	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 27.10.43
1879869	М	№18	69	98	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП
18710069	М	№18	69	100	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП
1870270	М	№18	70	02	08.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП, 136-й ГвШАП потерян 30.05.44
1870470	М	№18	70	04	08.43	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 27.06.44
1870570	М	№18	70	05	08.43	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 23.06.44
1870670	М	№18	70	06	08.43	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 24.10.43
1870770	М	№18	70	07	08.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 31.08.43
1870870	М	№18	70	08	08.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 18.02.45
1870970	М	№18	70	09	08.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП потерян 02.08.43
1871170	М	№18	70	11	08.43	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 19.12.43
1871270	М	№18	70	12	08.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 31.08.43
1871370	М	№18	70	13	08.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП, 136-й ГвШАП сбит 07.05.44
1871570	М	№18	70	15	08.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 28.10.43
1871870	М	№18	70	18	08.43	СССР		312-й ШАП
1871970	М	№18	70	19	08.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
1872070	М	№18	70	20	08.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 21.10.43
1872170	М	№18	70	21	08.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 14.04.44
1872270	М	№18	70	22	08.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 29.06.44
1872370	М	№18	70	23	08.43	СССР		136-й ГвШАП
1872470	М	№18	70	24	08.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 01.10.43
1872570	М	№18	70	25	08.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП, 136-й ГвШАП сбит 11.04.44
1972770	М	№18	70	27	08.43	СССР		136-й ГвШАП потерян 01.07.44
1972870	М	№18	70	28	08.43	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 02.11.43
1973070	М	№18	70	30	08.43	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 08.05.44
1873170	М	№18	70	31	08.43	СССР		805-й ШАП сбит 04.10.43
1873270	М	№18	70	32	08.43	СССР	22	312-й ШАП
1873370	М	№18	70	33	08.43	СССР		ЛИИ система охлаждения
1873470	М	№18	70	34	08.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
1873670	М	№18	70	36	08.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 29.06.44
1873870	М	№18	70	38	08.43	СССР	2	312-й ШАП
1873970	М	№18	70	39	08.43	СССР		136-й ГвШАП
1874670	М	№18	70	46	08.43	СССР		136-й ГвШАП потерян 24.06.44
1874770	М	№18	70	47	08.43	СССР		694-й ШАП
1874870	М	№18	70	48	08.43	СССР		потерян 28.08.43
1874970	М	№18	70	49	08.43	СССР		233-я ШАД
1875170	М	№18	70	51	08.43	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 24.10.44
1875470	М	№18	70	54	08.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
1875570	М	№18	70	55	08.43	СССР		694-й ШАП
1875870	М	№18	70	58	08.43	СССР		62-й ШАП сбит 14.01.44
1876470	М	№18	70	64	08.43	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 04.03.44
1876570	М	№18	70	65	08.43	СССР		694-й ШАП
1876970	М	№18	70	69	08.43	СССР		140-й ГвШАП сбит 16.07.44
1877070	М	№18	70	70	08.43	СССР		130-й ГвШАП сбит 01.10.44
1877270	М	№18	70	72	29.08.43	СССР		документ
1877670	М	№18	70	76	08.43	СССР		312-й ШАП
1878070	М	№18	70	80	08.43	СССР		267-я ШАД сбит 26.03.45
1878170	М	№18	70	81	08.43	СССР		694-й ШАП
1878570	М	№18	70	85	08.43	СССР		62-й ШАП
1878870	М	№18	70	88	08.43	СССР		62-й ШАП сбит 14.01.44
1878970	М	№18	70	89	08.43	СССР		505-й ШАП
1879170	М	№18	70	91	08.43	СССР		694-й ШАП
1879270	М	№18	70	92	08.43	СССР		694-й ШАП
1879370	М	№18	70	93	08.43	СССР		62-й ШАП сбит 14.01.44
1879670	М	№18	70	96	08.43	СССР		694-й ШАП
18710070	М	№18	70	100	08.43	СССР		694-й ШАП
1870171	М	№18	71	01	1943	СССР		62-й ШАП
1870571	М	№18	71	05	03.09.43	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 02.12.43
1870671	М	№18	71	06	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП
1870771	М	№18	71	07	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 20.10.44
1871571	М	№18	71	15	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП
1872371	М	№18	71	23	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП
1873071	М	№18	71	30	1943	СССР		267-я ШАД
1873371	М	№18	71	33	1943	СССР	60	312-й ШАП, бн 0
1873571	М	№18	71	35	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП
1873771	М	№18	71	37	02.09.43	СССР	13	фото ЦВМА
1874371	М	№18	71	43	1943	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 14.03.44
1874471	М	№18	71	44	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП
1874571	М	№18	71	45	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП
1874771	М	№18	71	47	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП, 312-й ШАП
1874971	М	№18	71	49	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП
1876371	М	№18	71	63	1943	СССР		8-й ГвШАП сбит 21.09.43
1877571	М	№18	71	75	1943	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 29.11.43
1877971	М	№18	71	79	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 04.03.45
1878371	УИл	№18	71	83	09.43	СССР		9-я ЗАБр потерян 11.04.45
1878471	М	№18	71	84	1943	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 14.01.44
1872272	М	№18	72	22	1943	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 27.09.43
1873472	М	№18	72	34	1943	СССР		8-й ГвШАП ЧФ сбит 13.03.44
1873972	М	№18	72	39	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП столкновение в воздухе с №8790 08.04.44
1874072	М	№18	72	40	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП
1874172	М	№18	72	41	08.43	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 12.01.44
1874272	М	№18	72	42	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 03.12.43
1874472	М	№18	72	44	10.09.43	СССР		9-я ЗАБр потерян 16.03.45
1874572	М	№18	72	45	1943	СССР		23-й ОШАП ЧФ сбит 12.01.44
1875372	М	№18	72	53	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 05.05.44
1875572	М	№18	72	55	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 22.04.44
1875772	М	№18	72	57	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 30.11.43
1875972	М	№18	72	59	1943	СССР		995-й ШАП сбит 23.11.44
1876272	М	№18	72	62	1943	СССР		23-й ОШАП ЧФ сбит 19.03.44
1877172	М	№18	72	71	1943	СССР		136-й ШАП потерян 29.09.4
1877672	М	№18	72	76	1943	СССР	7	312-й ШАП
1877972	М	№18	72	79	09.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1878572	М	№18	72	85	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 12.01.44
1879672	М	№18	72	96	12.09.43	СССР		136-й ШАП потерян 15.01.44
1870173	М	№18	73	01	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП
1870273	М	№18	73	02	14.09.43	СССР		136-й ШАП потерян 14.01.44
1870573	М	№18	73	05	09.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1870973	М	№18	73	09	09.43	СССР		130-й ГвШАП
1871473	М	№18	73	14	09.43	СССР		136-й ШАП потерян 11.01.44
1874573	М	№18	73	45	09.43	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 20.12.43
1875973	М	№18	73	59	09.43	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 25.12.43
1876073	М	№18	73	60	1943	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 03.01.44
1876773	М	№18	73	67	1943	СССР		765-й ШАП
1876973	М	№18	73	69	20.09.43	СССР	91	765-й ШАП сбит 05.12.43
1878373	М	№18	73	83	09.43	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 22.12.43
1878573	М	№18	73	85	09.43	СССР		952-й ШАП
1879173	М	№18	73	91	09.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 09.04.44
1879673	М	№18	73	96	09.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
1879973	М	№18	73	99	09.43	СССР		131-й ГвШАП
1870374	М	№18	74	03	1943	СССР		956-й ШАП сбит 29.10.43
1870474	М	№18	74	04	1943	СССР		570-й ШАП, 190-й ГвШАП
1870774	М	№18	74	07	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 07.05.44
1870974	М	№18	74	09	09.43	СССР		952-й ШАП сбит 21.10.43
1871374	М	№18	74	13	09.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 01.09.44
1871974	М	№18	74	19	09.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1872274	М	№18	74	22	09.43	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 20.12.43
1872374	М	№18	74	23	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 17.04.44
1872974	М	№18	74	29	09.43	СССР		264-й ШАП сбит 27.08.44
1873474	М	№18	74	34	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1873574	М	№18	74	35	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП, 75-й ГвШАП сбит 05.02.44
1874374	М	№18	74	43	1943	СССР		953-й ШАП
1874474	М	№18	74	44	09.43	СССР		57-й ПШАП, 448-й ШАП сбит 08.02.44
1874874	М	№18	74	48	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП
1875574	М	№18	74	55	1943	СССР		765-й ШАП
1875774	М	№18	74	57	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 18.02.45
1875874	М	№18	74	58	1943	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 28.06.44
1875974	М	№18	74	59	1943	СССР		953-й ШАП сбит 12.01.44
1876174	М	№18	74	61	1943	СССР		765-й ШАП сбит 30.11.43
1876374	М	№18	74	63	1943	СССР		809-й ШАП сбит 01.01.45
1876474	М	№18	74	64	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 04.03.44
1876574	М	№18	74	65	1943	СССР		765-й ШАП
1877474	М	№18	74	74	1943	СССР		765-й ШАП
1877574	М	№18	74	75	1943	СССР		956-й ШАП сбит 29.10.43
1878474	М	№18	74	84	1943	СССР		187-й ГвШАП
1878574	М	№18	74	85	10.43	СССР		703-й ШАП, 872-й ШАП, 448-й ШАП сбит 28.06.44
1879474	М	№18	74	94	1943	СССР		187-й ГвШАП
1879574	М	№18	74	95	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 30.11.43
1870375	М	№18	75	03	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП сбит 23.12.43
1870775	М	№18	75	07	1943	СССР	90	312-й ШАП
1870875	М	№18	75	08	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
1870975	М	№18	75	09	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП сбит 30.10.43
1871075	М	№18	75	10	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП
1871175	М	№18	75	11	09.43	СССР		568-й ШАП сбит 21.09.44
1871275	М	№18	75	12	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП
1871375	М	№18	75	13	1943	СССР		956-й ШАП сбит 29.12.43
1872175	М	№18	75	21	02.10.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА задняя кабина опытный
1872375	М	№18	75	23	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 23.10.43
1872475	М	№18	75	24	1943	СССР	92	765-й ШАП
1872775	М	№18	75	27	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 20.12.43
1873175	М	№18	75	31	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 21.12.43
1873375	М	№18	75	33	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 23.06.44
1873475	М	№18	75	34	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 12.01.44
1873575	М	№18	75	35	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП
1873775	М	№18	75	37	1943	СССР		фото
1873875	М	№18	75	38	1943	СССР		953-й ШАП сбит 23.12.43
1874775	М	№18	75	47	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП 10.08.44
1874875	М	№18	75	48	1943	СССР		765-й ШАП сбит 30.11.43
1875175	М	№18	75	51	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 30.11.43
1875575	М	№18	75	55	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 25.04.44
1875975	М	№18	75	59	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 21.02.45
1876175	М	№18	75	61	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 13.02.44
1876375	М	№18	75	63	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП
1876675	М	№18	75	66	1943	СССР		130-й ГвШАП сбит 22.12.44
1877375	М	№18	75	73	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП, 136-й ГвШАП сбит 07.02.44
1877675	М	№18	75	76	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 15.01.45
1878075	М	№18	75	80	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 08.04.44
1878575	М	№18	75	85	1943	СССР		956-й ШАП сбит 29.10.43
1878675	М	№18	75	86	1943	СССР		62-й ШАП
1878875	М	№18	75	88	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП сбит 30.11.43
1879175	М	№18	75	91	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 07.04.44
1879375	М	№18	75	93	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 05.11.43
1879575	М	№18	75	95	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 07.05.44
1870476	М	№18	76	04	1943	СССР		7-я ГвШАД сбит 19.03.45
1870576	М	№18	76	05	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 13.11.45
1870876	М	№18	76	08	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 10.04.44
1871376	М	№18	76	13	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП столкновение в воздухе с №3574 05.02.44
1871476	М	№18	76	14	1943	СССР		132-й ГвШАП сбит 30.10.44
1871576	М	№18	76	15	1943	СССР		132-й ГвШАП сбит 15.07.44
1872576	М	№18	76	25	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 14.01.44
1873176	М	№18	76	31	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП
1873376	М	№18	76	33	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП, 873-й ШАП сбит 22.09.44
1873676	М	№18	76	36	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1873776	М	№18	76	37	1943	СССР		130-й ГвШАП
1874376	М	№18	76	43	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 15.04.44
1876176	М	№18	76	61	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 16.02.44
1876276	М	№18	76	62	1943	СССР	5	312-й ШАП
1878576	М	№18	76	85	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1878876	М	№18	76	88	1943	СССР		267-я ШАД потерян 20.04.45
18710076	М	№18	76	100	1943	СССР		140-й ГвШАП потерян 05.05.44
1870777	М	№18	77	07	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 14.09.44
1872377	М	№18	77	23	1943	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 14.03.44
1872477	М	№18	77	24	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
1873177	М	№18	77	31	1943	СССР		451-й ШАП сбит 13.11.44
1873577	М	№18	77	35	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
1873677	М	№18	77	36	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
1874777	М	№18	77	47	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
1875077	М	№18	77	50	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП потерян 20.11.43 взрыв БК
1875177	М	№18	77	51	1943	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 15.03.44
1875277	М	№18	77	52	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1876277	М	№18	77	62	1943	СССР	116	312-й ШАП сбит 24.10.44
1876477	М	№18	77	64	1943	СССР		95-й ГвШАП, 94-й ГвШАП сбит 20.04.45
1876777	М	№18	77	67	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
1877777	М	№18	77	77	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП
1877977	М	№18	77	79	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 02.02.44
1878777	М	№18	77	87	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
1878977	М	№18	77	89	1943	СССР		141-й ГвШАП сбит 30.03.45
1879677	М	№18	77	96	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
1870178	М	№18	78	01	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП, 951-й ШАП сбит 30.11.43
1870278	М	№18	78	02	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 20.10.44
1870778	М	№18	78	07	1943	СССР		235-й ШАП сбит 18.03.44
1870978	М	№18	78	09	1943	СССР		41-й ШАП
1871078	М	№18	78	10	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 19.03.44
1871278	М	№18	78	12	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 08.05.44
1873878	М	№18	78	38	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП столкновение с Ил-2 1879495 потерян 29.07.44
1875278	М	№18	78	52	1943	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 02.02.44
1875778	М	№18	78	57	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1876078	М	№18	78	60	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 02.08.44
1876178	М	№18	78	61	1943	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 15.03.44
1876278	М	№18	78	62	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 05.05.44
1876678	М	№18	78	66	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 15.04.44
1877678	М	№18	78	76	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП
1878478	М	№18	78	84	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 24.04.44
1878978	М	№18	78	89	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 26.09.44
1879078	М	№18	78	90	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 18.02.45
1879178	М	№18	78	91	1943	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 19.04.44
1879478	М	№18	78	94	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 11.04.44
1870179	М	№18	79	01	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП
1870379	М	№18	79	03	1943	СССР		451-й ШАП сбит 19.03.44
1870679	М	№18	79	06	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 24.04.44
1870879	М	№18	79	08	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП
1870979	М	№18	79	09	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 24.04.44
1871179	М	№18	79	11	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 29.10.44
1873679	М	№18	79	36	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 08.04.44
1874479	М	№18	79	44	1943	СССР		132-й ГвШАП сбит 07.09.44
1874879	М	№18	79	48	1943	СССР		131-й ГвШАП сбит 19.10.44
1875479	М	№18	79	54	1943	СССР		175-й ШАП
1875679	М	№18	79	56	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 25.04.45
1875979	М	№18	79	59	1943	СССР		93-й ГвШАП
1876379	М	№18	79	63	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 18.02.45
1878779	М	№18	79	87	1943	СССР		131-й ГвШАП
1879179	М	№18	79	91	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1879579	М	№18	79	95	1943	СССР		131-й ГвШАП сбит 24.04.45
1870180	М	№18	80	01	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 24.04.44
1870380	М	№18	80	03	1943	СССР		7-я ГвШАД сбит 19.03.45
1870980	М	№18	80	09	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 19.01.45
1871180	М	№18	80	11	1943	СССР		132-й ГвШАП сбит 19.09.44
1871480	М	№18	80	14	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 05.05.44
1871780	М	№18	80	17	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 11.06.44
1871980	М	№18	80	19	1943	СССР		130-й ГвШАП сбит 11.04.45
1872580	М	№18	80	25	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1872780	М	№18	80	27	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП
1873080	М	№18	80	30	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 05.05.44
1873180	М	№18	80	31	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 17.10.44
1873280	М	№18	80	32	1943	СССР		130-й ГвШАП
1873680	М	№18	80	36	1943	СССР		7-я ГвШАД
1873880	М	№18	80	38	1943	СССР		132-й ГвШАП сбит 23.09.44
1874980	М	№18	80	49	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 05.02.45
1875180	М	№18	80	51	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 20.10.44
1875280	М	№18	80	52	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 05.07.44
1875380	М	№18	80	53	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 19.02.45
1875880	М	№18	80	58	04.11.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1876580	М	№18	80	65	1943	СССР		140-й ГвШАП потерян 14.07.44
1876780	М	№18	80	67	1943	СССР		143-й ГвШАП потерян 22.07.44
1877280	М	№18	80	72	1943	СССР		873-й ШАП сбит 06.10.44
1870581	М	№18	81	05	1943	СССР		686-й ШАП, 75-й ГвШАП сбит 17.10.44
1871581	М	№18	81	15	1943	СССР		43-й ГвШАП сбит 12.05.44 
1872181	М	№18	81	21	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 07.05.44
1872781	М	№18	81	27	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 07.05.44
1873081	М	№18	81	30	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 05.05.44
1873581	М	№18	81	35	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 08.04.44
1874281	М	№18	81	42	1943	СССР		1-я ГвШАД сбит 04.44
1874581	М	№18	81	45	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 07.05.44
1874981	М	№18	81	49	1943	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 26.04.45
1876081	М	№18	81	60	1943	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 15.07.44
1876281	М	№18	81	62	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП
1876481	М	№18	81	64	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 12.02.44
1877081	М	№18	81	70	1943	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 22.07.44
1877581	И	№18	81	75	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08-09.43
1877781	И	№18	81	77	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 12.09.44
1878081	М	№18	81	80	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП
1878881	М	№18	81	88	1943	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 16.04.44
1879281	М	№18	81	92	1943	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 27.02.44
1871182	М	№18	82	11	1943	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 22.03.45
1872782	М	№18	82	27	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 26.04.45
1874882	М	№18	82	48	1943	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 12.05.44 
1875582	М	№18	82	55	1943	СССР		140-й ГвШАП сбит 04.06.44
1876382	М	№18	82	63	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1943
1876882	М	№18	82	68	1943	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 21.08.44
1878382	М	№18	82	83	03.12.43	СССР		сбит обломки фото.
1878682	М	№18	82	86	1943	СССР		документ
1879982	М	№18	82	99	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 14.07.44
1870583	М	№18	83	30	1943	СССР		95-й ГвШАП
1871583	М	№18	83	15	1943	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 20.03.45
1872083	М	№18	83	20	1943	СССР		873-й ШАП сбит 09.08.44
1872183	М	№18	83	21	1943	СССР		451-й ШАП сбит 24.03.44
1874283	М	№18	83	42	1943	СССР		658-й ШАП сбит 12.02.44
1875883	М	№18	83	58	1943	СССР		7-я ГвШАД сбит 22.12.44
1877483	М	№18	83	74	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 13.03.45
1878183	М	№18	83	81	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 13.01.45
1879583	М	№18	83	95	1943	СССР		995-й ШАП сбит 23.11.44
1876484	М	№18	84	64	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
1878884	М	№18	84	88	1943	СССР		131-й ГвШАП
1870385	М	№18	85	03	1943	СССР		5-я ГвШАД потерян 13.03.45
1871085	М	№18	85	10	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
1871485	М	№18	85	14	1943	СССР		167-й ГвШАП сбит
1871885	М	№18	85	18	1943	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 18.04.44
1872385	М	№18	85	23	1943	СССР		131-й ГвШАП потерян 24.12.44
1874185	М	№18	85	41	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
1874585	М	№18	85	45	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 02.02.44
1874785	М	№18	85	47	1943	СССР		140-й ГвШАП сбит 20.07.44
1874985	М	№18	85	49	1943	СССР		198-я ШАД потерян 07.09.44
1876585	М	№18	85	65	1943	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 22.08.44
1876685	М	№18	85	66	1943	СССР		140-й ГвШАП сбит 20.08.44
1878785	М	№18	85	87	1943	СССР		809-й ШАП, 451-й ШАП сбит 20.03.45
1879985	М	№18	85	99	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП
1870786	М	№18	86	07	1943	СССР		995-й ШАП сбит 16.11.44
1873786	М	№18	86	37	1944	СССР		130-й ГвШАП сбит 31.10.44
1876186	М	№18	86	61	1944	СССР		995-й ШАП уничтожен на земле 19.11.44
1877086	М	№18	86	70	1944	СССР		131-й ГвШАП сбит 28.04.45
1877786	М	№18	86	77	1944	СССР		5-я ГвШАД
1877986	М	№18	86	79	1944	СССР		132-й ГвШАП сбит 26.10.44
1878286	М	№18	86	82	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1943
1878786	М	№18	86	87	1944	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 07.05.44
1879886	М	№18	86	98	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 15.03.45
1870187	М	№18	87	01	1944	СССР		872-й ШАП потерян 17.03.44
1870687	М	№18	87	06	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
1873387	М	№18	87	33	1944	СССР		130-й ГвШАП сбит 23.04.45
1873587	М	№18	87	35	1944	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 07.05.44
1876387	М	№18	87	63	1944	СССР		потерян при перегонке 10.01.44
1877587	М	№18	87	75	1944	СССР		потерян при перегонке 10.01.44
1878087	М	№18	87	80	1944	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 09.04.44
1878987	М	№18	87	89	12.01.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1879287	М	№18	87	92	1944	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 04.07.44
1879487	М	№18	87	94	1944	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 08.05.44
1879687	М	№18	87	96	1944	СССР		8-й ГвШАП ЧФ сбит 01.04.44
1871088	М	№18	88	10	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
1872388	М	№18	88	23	1944	СССР		8-й ГвШАП ЧФ сбит 04.05.44
1872488	М	№18	88	24	18.01.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1873488	М	№18	88	34	1944	СССР		8-й ГвШАП ЧФ сбит 13.03.44
1874488	М	№18	88	44	1944	СССР		167-й ГвШАП сбит
1874588	М	№18	88	45	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 23.10.44
1874988	М	№18	88	49	1944	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 25.04.44
1875488	М	№18	88	54	1944	СССР		8-й ГвШАП ЧФ сбит 04.05.44
1875788	М	№18	88	57	1944	СССР	18	672-й ШАП сбит 21.03.45
1876088	М	№18	88	60	1944	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 16.04.45
1876388	М	№18	88	63	1944	СССР		8-й ГвШАП ЧФ сбит 04.05.44
1877788	М	№18	88	77	1944	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 03.04.44
1878188	М	№18	88	81	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП
1878288	М	№18	88	82	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 18.03.45
1878488	М	№18	88	84	1943	СССР		235-й ШАП
1879788	М	№18	88	97	1944	СССР		130-й ГвШАП сбит 31.10.44
1870489	М	№18	89	04	1944	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 1945
1870889	УИл	№18	89	08	1944	СССР		567-й ШАП
1871089	М	№18	89	10	1944	СССР		611-й ШАП
1871189	М	№18	89	11	1944	СССР	19	686-й ШАП сбит 09.05.44
1871389	М	№18	89	13	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 09.10.44
1872089	М	№18	89	20	1944	СССР		289-я ШАД
1872689	М	№18	89	26	1944	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 26.03.45
1875789	М	№18	89	57	1944	СССР		289-я ШАД
1876389	М	№18	89	63	1944	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 27.10.44
1876589	М	№18	89	65	1944	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 17.04.45
1878189	М	№18	89	81	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
1879289	М	№18	89	92	1944	СССР		143-й ГвШАП сбит 31.05.44
1871090	М	№18	90	10	01.44	СССР		198-й ШАП
1872790	М	№18	90	27	01.44	СССР		810-й ШАП
1873190	М	№18	90	31	01.44	СССР	28	947-й ШАП сбит 28.09.44
1873590	М	№18	90	35	01.44	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 18.04.44
1875190	М	№18	90	51	01.44	СССР	22	686-й ШАП сбит 09.05.44
1875690	М	№18	90	56	01.44	СССР		686-й ШАП потерян 17.09.44
1875790	М	№18	90	57	01.44	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 17.04.44
1877390	М	№18	90	73	01.44	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 25.08.44
1878090	М	№18	90	80	01.44	СССР	8	947-й ШАП сбит 07.10.44
1878490	М	№18	90	84	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП 
1878790	М	№18	90	87	01.44	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1943
1879590	М	№18	90	95	01.44	СССР		62-й ШАП
1870291	М	№18	91	02	1944	СССР		312-й ШАП
1870591	М	№18	91	05	1944	СССР		143-й ГвШАП
1871291	М	№18	91	12	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД сбит 18.03.45
1872091	М	№18	91	20	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 20.03.45
1872591	М	№18	91	25	1944	СССР		143-й ГвШАП
1872991	М	№18	91	29	1944	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 25.03.45
1873491	М	№18	91	34	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 18.03.45
1875791	М	№18	91	57	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД сбит 18.03.45
1876891	М	№18	91	68	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 16.07.44
1876991	М	№18	91	69	09.02.44	СССР		3-й ШАК сбит 25.04.45
1877291	М	№18	91	72	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
1877791	М	№18	91	77	09.02.44	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 01-03.45
1878091	М	№18	91	80	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 11.09.44
1878591	М	№18	91	85	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 19.03.45
1870392	М	№18	92	03	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП
1872292	М	№18	92	22	14.05.44	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 13.11.44
1874292	М	№18	92	42	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 15.04.44
1874592	М	№18	92	45	1944	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 11.10.44
1876092	М	№18	92	60	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1876392	М	№18	92	63	1944	СССР		996-й ШАП сбит 27.03.45
1876692	М	№18	92	66	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП потерян 28.06.44
1876792	М	№18	92	67	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 24.04.44
1877392	М	№18	92	73	1944	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 10.01.44
1877592	М	№18	92	75	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1877692	М	№18	92	76	1944	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 06.05.44
1878892	М	№18	92	88	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП
1878492	М	№18	92	84	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП
1878692	М	№18	92	86	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 22.10.44
1879092	М	№18	92	90	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 22.04.45
1879392	М	№18	92	93	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 17.09.44
1870193	М	№18	93	01	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 20.10.44
1870393	М	№18	93	03	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 05.05.44
1870593	М	№18	93	05	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 24.06.44
1870693	М	№18	93	06	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП потерян 11.06.44
1872493	М	№18	93	24	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 09.05.44
1872893	М	№18	93	28	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1873193	М	№18	93	31	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 18.04.44
1873793	М	№18	93	37	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 25.03.45
1873993	М	№18	93	39	22.02.44	СССР		ВМФ
1874593	М	№18	93	45	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 20.10.44
1874893	М	№18	93	48	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 27.04.44
1875793	М	№18	93	57	1944	СССР	27	947-й ШАП сбит 09.03.45
1876393	М	№18	93	63	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 24.04.44
1876693	М	№18	93	93	1944	СССР	22	686-й ШАП
1877493	М	№18	93	74	1944	СССР		140-й ГвШАП
1878193	М	№18	93	81	1944	СССР		175-й ГвШАП сбит 18.04.45
1879193	М	№18	93	91	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1879693	М	№18	93	96	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1870694	М	№18	94	06	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 16.03.45
1871394	М	№18	94	13	1944	СССР		сбит 12.44
1871894	М	№18	94	18	27.03.44	СССР		документ
1874094	М	№18	94	40	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП
1874894	М	№18	94	48	1944	СССР		1-я ГвШАД
1877194	М	№18	94	71	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 15.02.45
1877594	М	№18	94	75	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 06.03.45
1877894	М	№18	94	78	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 12.04.45
1878394	М	№18	94	83	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 07.05.44
1878694	М	№18	94	86	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 29.07.44
1879394	М	№18	94	93	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 15.02.45
1879894	М	№18	94	98	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 16.10.44
1872195	М	№18	95	21	1944	СССР	34	686-й ШАП, 232-й ШАП сбит 28.10.44
1874095	М	№18	95	40	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1876995	М	№18	95	69	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП
1877895	М	№18	95	78	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 20.04.45
1879195	М	№18	95	91	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 05.01.45
1879495	М	№18	95	94	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП столкновение с Ил-2 1873878 потерян 29.07.44
1870196	М	№18	96	01	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
1870396	М	№18	96	03	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 26.03.45
1870596	М	№18	96	05	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП
1871696	М	№18	96	16	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 24.06.44
1871996	М	№18	96	19	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
1872196	М	№18	96	21	1944	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 04.08.44
1873796	М	№18	96	37	1944	СССР		131-й ГвШАП сбит 20.03.45
1874996	М	№18	96	49	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД потерян 20.01.45
1875496	М	№18	96	54	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 09.05.44
1876196	М	№18	96	61	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
1876396	М	№18	96	63	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 29.10.44
18710096	М	№18	96	100	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП
1871197	М	№18	97	11	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 06.09.44
1871797	М	№18	97	17	1944	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 20.03.45
1871897	М	№18	97	18	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП
1872097	М	№18	97	20	1944	СССР		143-й ГвШАП сбит 26.08.44
1873097	М	№18	97	30	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 17.10.44
1873697	М	№18	97	36	1944	СССР	118	312-й ШАП
1874497	М	№18	97	44	1944	СССР		11-я ГвШАД сбит 01.03.45
1875197	М	№18	97	51	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
1875397	М	№18	97	53	1944	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 22.03.45
1877597	М	№18	97	75	1944	СССР		46-й ШАП сбит 12.10.44
1879297	М	№18	97	92	1944	СССР		311-я ШАД сбит 13.04.45
1870798	М	№18	98	07	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 20.10.44
1872298	М	№18	98	22	1944	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 12.44
1872798	М	№18	98	27	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 19.01.45
1873198	М	№18	98	31	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП
1873298	М	№18	98	32	1944	СССР		потерян 17.03.45
1874998	М	№18	98	49	04.44	СССР		4-я ВА сбит 16.10.44
1875098	М	№18	98	50	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 19.01.45
1875298	М	№18	98	52	18.04.44	СССР		1-я ЗАБ
1876698	М	№18	98	66	04.44	СССР		4-я ВА сбит 01.09.44
1876998	М	№18	98	69	04.44	СССР		4-я ВА потерян 14.08.44
1877098	М	№18	98	70	1944	СССР		сбит
1877398	М	№18	98	73	1944	СССР	102	312-й ШАП, бн 1
1877998	М	№18	98	79	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 22.10.44
1870599	М	№18	99	05	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 15.02.45
1872299	М	№18	99	22	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
1872899	М	№18	99	28	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
1872999	М	№18	99	29	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
1873999	М	№18	99	39	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 29.06.44
1874099	М	№18	99	40	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 18.03.45
1874499	М	№18	99	44	1944	СССР		143-й ГвШАП
1874899	М	№18	99	48	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 19.01.45
1874999	М	№18	99	49	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП 
1875299	М	№18	99	52	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП, 136-й ГвШАП сбит 21.02.45
1875999	М	№18	99	59	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 23.06.44
1876099	М	№18	99	60	1944	СССР		637-й ШАП сбит 02.04.45
1877699	М	№18	99	76	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 23.10.44
1877999	М	№18	99	79	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
1878299	М	№18	99	82	1944	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 03.08.44
1879299	М	№18	99	92	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 06.07.44
1879999	М	№18	99	99	1944	СССР		175-й ГвШАП сбит 18.04.45
18718100	М	№18	100	18	06.44	СССР		46-й ШАП
18819100	М	№18	100	19	1944	СССР		525-й ШАП сбит 15.04.45
18720100	М	№18	100	20	06.44	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 16.03.45
18725100	М	№18	100	25	06.44	СССР		565-й ШАП
18726100	М	№18	100	26	06.44	СССР		232-й ШАП потерян 27.10.44 
18742100	М	№18	100	42	06.44	СССР		46-й ШАП
18747100	М	№18	100	47	06.44	СССР		810-й ШАП
18753100	М	№18	100	53	1944	СССР		132-й ГвШАП сбит 23.10.44
18757100	М	№18	106	57	1944	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 14.10.44
18762100	М	№18	100	62	06.44	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 14.10.44 
18774100	М	№18	100	74	06.44	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 14.09.44
18775100	М	№18	100	75	06.44	СССР		810-й ШАП
18784100	М	№18	100	84	1944	СССР		17-я ВА сбит 10.03.45
18787100	М	№18	100	87	1944	СССР		131-й ГвШАП сбит 03.04.45
18788100	М	№18	100	88	1944	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 21.12.44
18791100	М	№18	100	91	06.44	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 27.10.44 
18799100	М	№18	100	99	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП
18701101	М	№18	101	01	1944	СССР		947-й ШАП
18702101	М	№18	101	02	1944	СССР		95-й ГвШАП потерян 14.10.44
18736101	М	№18	101	36	1944	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 27.04.45
18740101	М	№18	101	40	1944	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 19.10.44
18755101	М	№18	101	55	1944	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 10.10.44
18766101	М	№18	101	66	1944	СССР	12	947-й ШАП сбит 26.10.44
18872101	М	№18	101	72	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 25.06.44
18874101	М	№18	101	74	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 16.10.44
18876101	М	№18	101	76	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП, 74-й ГвШАП потерян 28.02.45
18877101	М	№18	101	77	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 20.10.44
18880101	М	№18	101	80	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 23.06.44
18881101	М	№18	101	81	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 20.10.44
18888101	М	№18	101	80	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 26.06.44
18890101	М	№18	101	90	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 15.02.45
18894101	М	№18	101	94	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП
18897101	М	№18	101	97	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП потерян 07.06.44
18898101	М	№18	101	98	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП потерян 07.06.44
18899101	М	№18	101	99	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
18804102	М	№18	102	04	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 30.07.44
18807102	М	№18	102	07	1944	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 14.04.45
18808102	М	№18	102	08	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 01.03.45
18809102	М	№18	102	09	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 05.07.44
18810102	М	№18	102	10	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 31.10.44
18812102	М	№18	102	12	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 02.07.44
18818102	М	№18	102	18	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 29.06.44
18819102	М	№18	102	19	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 23.06.44
18820102	М	№18	102	20	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 08.12.44
18821102	М	№18	102	21	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 29.06.44
18822102	М	№18	102	22	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП столкновение в воздухе с Ил-2 303075 потерян 11.09.45
18824102	М	№18	102	24	1944	СССР	10	312-й ШАП сбит 04.09.44
18825102	М	№18	102	25	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 09.08.44
18826102	М	№18	102	26	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 13.04.45
18829102	М	№18	102	29	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
18839102	М3	№18	102	39	1944	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 25.08.44
18840102	М3	№18	102	40	1944	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 11.10.44
18852102	М3	№18	102	52	19.05.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
18859102	М3	№18	102	59	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 13.01.45
18865102	М3	№18	102	65	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД сбит 23.04.45
18893102	М3	№18	102	93	19.05.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
18806103	М3	№18	103	06	1944	СССР		5-й ГвШАД сбит 29.04.45
18826103	М3	№18	103	26	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД потерян 31.01.45
18834103	М3	№18	103	34	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД потерян 22.02.45
18836103	М3	№18	103	36	1944	СССР		141-й ГвШАП сбит 04.03.45
18886103	М3	№18	103	86	1944	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 04.01.45
18895103	М3	№18	103	95	1944	СССР		5-й ГвШАД сбит 27.04.45
18801106	М3	№18	106	01	31.05.44	СССР		документ
18804106	М3	№18	106	04	1944	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 04.01.45
18807106	М3	№18	106	07	1944	СССР		5-й ГвШАД сбит 18.04.45
18820106	М3	№18	106	20	1944	СССР	5	947-й ШАП сбит 09.10.44
18825106	М3	№18	106	25	1944	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 09.10.44
18846106	М3	№18	106	46	1945	СССР		2-я ГвШАД
18853106	М3	№18	106	53	1944	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 04.01.45
18862106	М3	№18	106	62	1944	СССР		17-я ВА сбит 14.12.44
18867106	М3	№18	106	67	1944	СССР		615-й ШАП сбит 11.12.44
18869106	М3	№18	106	69	1944	СССР		174-й ГвШАП сбит 05.09.44
18879106	М3	№18	106	79	1944	СССР		136-я ШАД
18898106	М3	№18	106	98	1944	СССР	10	103-й ШАП сбит 1944
18821107	М3	№18	107	21	06.44	СССР		62-й ШАП
18826107	М3	№18	107	26	06.44	СССР		198-й ШАП
18857107	М3	№18	107	57	06.44	СССР	12	947-й ШАП сбит 14.10.44
18868107	М3	№18	107	68	06.44	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 27.10.44
18805108	М3	№18	108	05	06.44	СССР		46-й ШАП
18860108	М3	№18	108	60	06.44	СССР		66-й ШАП
18812108	М3	№18	108	12	06.44	СССР		46-й ШАП
18818109	М3	№18	109	18	1944	СССР	200	947-й ШАП
18822109	М3	№18	109	22	1944	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
18863109	М	№18	109	63	1944	СССР		525-й ШАП
18880109	М3	№18	109	80	1944	СССР		130-й ГвШАП сбит 20.01.45
18899109	М3	№18	109	99	1944	СССР		сбит 05.03.45
188100109	УИл	№18	109	100	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 07.44
18842110	М3	№18	110	42	07.07.44	СССР		1-й ЗАБ, 210-й ШАП, 715-й ШАП сбит 14.03.45
18843110	М3	№18	110	43	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП
18853110	М3	№18	110	53	1944	СССР	53	15-й ГвШАП
18858110	М3	№18	110	58	1944	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
18813111	М3	№18	111	13	1944	СССР		621-й ШАП сбит 09.03.45
18815111	М3	№18	111	15	1944	СССР		624-й ШАП потерян 25.08.45
18816111	М3	№18	111	16	1944	СССР		130-й ГвШАП сбит 21.02.45
18830111	М3	№18	111	30	1944	СССР		568-й ШАП
18842111	М3	№18	111	42	1944	СССР		568-й ШАП
18844111	М3	№18	111	44	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 11.03.45
18845111	М3	№18	111	45	1944	СССР		565-й ШАП, 996-й ШАП сбит 08.05.45
18866111	М3	№18	111	66	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП
18868111	М3	№18	111	68	1944	СССР		Чехословакия 30.LP 36
18882111	М3	№18	111	82	1944	СССР		190-й ГвШАП
18897111	М3	№18	111	97	1944	СССР		47-й ШАП сбит 12.01.45
18823112	М3	№18	112	23	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
18828112	М3	№18	112	28	1944	СССР		996-й ШАП сбит 27.04.45
18871112	М3	№18	112	71	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 18.04.45
18880112	М3	№18	112	80	1944	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
18823113	М3	№18	113	23	1944	СССР		7-я ГвШАД сбит 22.10.44
18850113	М3	№18	113	50	1944	СССР		996-й ШАП сбит 05.03.45
18868113	М3	№18	113	68	1944	СССР		996-й ШАП сбит 19.04.45
18888113	М3	№18	113	88	1944	СССР		525-й ШАП
18894113	М3	№18	113	94	1944	СССР		Чехословакия 30.LP LX-17
18811114	М3	№18	114	11	1944	СССР		130-й ГвШАП сбит 05.04.45
18815114	М3	№18	114	15	1944	СССР		525-й ШАП сбит 01.04.45
18822114	М3	№18	114	22	1944	СССР		996-й ШАП сбит 18.03.45
18826114	М3	№18	114	26	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 23.10.44
18827114	М3	№18	114	27	1944	СССР		Чехословакия 30.LP 01
18834114	М3	№18	114	34	1944	СССР		130-й ГвШАП сбит 04.02.45
18862114	М3	№18	114	62	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
18871114	М3	№18	114	71	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 15.02.45
18887114	М3	№18	114	87	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 03.02.45
18891114	М3	№18	114	91	1944	СССР		996-й ШАП сбит 15.04.45
18830115	М3	№18	115	30	08.44	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1944
18851115	М3	№18	115	51	1944	СССР		715-й ШАП сбит 14.12.44
18826115	М3	№18	115	26	1944	СССР		130-й ГвШАП
18832115	М3	№18	115	32	1944	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
18864115	М3	№18	115	64	1944	СССР		131-й ГвШАП потерян 22.01.45
18896115	М3	№18	115	96	1944	СССР		131-й ГвШАП сбит 02.04.45
18821116	М3	№18	116	21	1944	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
18847116	М3	№18	116	47	1944	СССР		Чехословакия
18863116	М3	№18	116	63	1944	СССР		Чехословакия
18868116	М3	№18	116	68	1944	СССР		Чехословакия
18879116	М3	№18	116	79	1944	СССР		989-й ШАП сбит 20.01.45
18882116	М3	№18	116	82	1944	СССР		Чехословакия 30.LP LX-16 потерян 29.07.47
18889116	М3	№18	116	89	1944	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 27.04.45
18899116	М3	№18	116	99	1944	СССР		Чехословакия 30.LP 33
188100116	М3	№18	116	100	1944	СССР		Чехословакия 30.LP 16 потерян 22.04.48
18806117	М3	№18	117	06	1944	СССР		Чехословакия 30.LP 11 потерян 26.01.49
18834117	М	№18	117	34	1944	СССР		525-й ШАП
18835117	М3	№18	117	35	1944	СССР		Чехословакия 30.LP 21
18841117	М3	№18	117	41	1944	СССР		Чехословакия 30.LP 37
18879117	М3	№18	117	79	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
18890117	М3	№18	117	90	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 18.03.45
18814118	УИл	№18	118	14	1944	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
18815118	М3	№18	118	15	1944	СССР		953-й ШАП сбит 15.01.45
18841118	М3	№18	118	41	1944	СССР		130-й ГвШАП потерян 19.04.45
18854118	М3	№18	118	54	1944	СССР		953-й ШАП сбит 26.03.45
18871118	М3	№18	118	71	1944	СССР		130-й ГвШАП сбит 22.03.45
18895118	М3	№18	118	95	1944	СССР		7-я ГвШАД сбит 07.05.45
18828119	М3	№18	119	28	1944	СССР		131-й ГвШАП сбит 19.04.45
18838119	М3	№18	119	38	1944	СССР		173-й ГвШАП сбит 16.04.45
18840119	М3	№18	119	40	1944	СССР		174-й ГвШАП сбит 20.04.45
18842119	М3	№18	119	42	1944	СССР		131-й ГвШАП
18802120	М3	№18	120	02	1944	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
18804120	М3	№18	120	04	10.44	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 13.04.45
18824120	М3	№18	120	24	10.44	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 24.03.45
18829120	М3	№18	120	29	1944	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
18849120	М3	№18	120	49	1944	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
18861120	М3	№18	120	61	1944	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
18872120	М3	№18	120	72	10.44	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 14.04.45
18886120	М3	№18	120	86	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД сбит 02.04.45
18802121	М3	№18	121	02	1944	СССР	23	989-й ШАП сбит 14.04.45
18853121	М3	№18	121	53	1944	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
18867121	М3	№18	121	67	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД сбит 01.04.45
18881121	М3	№18	121	81	1944	СССР		996-й ШАП сбит 26.04.45
18885121	М3	№18	121	85	1944	СССР		996-й ШАП сбит 21.04.45
18832122	М3	№18	122	32	1944	СССР		90-й ГвШАП сбит 19.04.45
18833122	М3	№18	122	33	1944	СССР		90-й ГвШАП сбит 11.04.45
18840122	М3	№18	122	40	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 01.45
18890122	М3	№18	122	90	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД сбит 27.04.45
18803123	М3	№18	123	03	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД сбит 27.03.45
18818123	М3	№18	123	18	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД
18822123	М3	№18	123	22	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД
18843123	М3	№18	123	43	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД сбит 27.04.45
18854123	М3	№18	123	54	02.12.44	СССР		сбит обломки фото
18835124	М3	№18	124	35	1944	СССР		989-й ШАП сбит 19.03.45
18844124	УИл	№18	124	44	1944	СССР		9-я ЗАБр потерян 15.03.45
18846124	УИл	№18	124	46	1944	СССР		9-я ЗАБр потерян 19.02.45
18874124	М3	№18	124	74	1944	СССР		989-й ШАП сбит 16.03.45
18887124	УИл	№18	124	87	1944	СССР		Чехословакия 30.LP 23 потерян 1951
18854125	М3	№18	125	54	12.44	СССР		525-й ШАП
18874125	М3	№18	125	74	12.44	СССР		525-й ШАП сбит 17.04.45
18879125	М3	№18	125	79	12.44	СССР		565-й ШАП сбит 05.05.45
18810126	М3	№18	126	10	12.44	СССР		800-й ШАП
18841133	УИл	№18	133	41	05.45	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05.45 модернизация
18846134	М3	№18	134	46	04.45	СССР		документ

1880301	М3	№18	01	03	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП потерян 29.08.44
1881002	М3	№18	02	10	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
1881802	М3	№18	02	18	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП
1882202	М3	№18	02	22	1944	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 13.11.44
1882702	М3	№18	02	27	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 07.44
1880403	М3	№18	03	04	1944	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 28.10.44
1880603	М3	№18	03	06	1944	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 14.09.44
1881104	М3	№18	04	11	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 18.03.45
1889306	М3	№18	06	93	1944	СССР		фото

----------


## lindr

зав номер модиф. завод серия № в серии дата выпуска Эксплуатант БН примечания

2580		№1	01	00	1941	СССР		документ
2584		№1	01	04	1941	СССР		1-я ЗАБР дефект
2585		№1	01	05	1941	СССР		1-я ЗАБР дефект
2586		№1	01	06	1941	СССР		1-я ЗАБР дефект
2587		№1	01	07	1941	СССР		лыжи дефект
2588		№1	01	08	1941	СССР		1-я ЗАБР дефект
2592		№1	01	12	1941	СССР		лыжи дефект
2593		№1	01	13	1941	СССР		1-я ЗАБР лыжи дефект
2594		№1	01	14	1941	СССР		лыжи дефект
2595		№1	01	15	1941	СССР		лыжи дефект
2596		№1	01	16	1941	СССР		лыжи дефект
2598		№1	01	18	1941	СССР		1-я ЗАБР дефект
2599		№1	01	19	1941	СССР		1-я ЗАБР дефект
2600		№1	01	20	1941	СССР		лыжи дефект
2601		№1	02	01	1941	СССР		1-я ЗАБР дефект
2603		№1	02	03	02.42	СССР		503-й ШАП сбит 06.10.42 лыжи дефект
2607		№1	02	07	19.02.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
2611		№1	02	11	02.42	СССР		НИИ ВВС РС испытания 03-04.42
2613		№1	02	13	1942	СССР		639-й ШАП сбит 13.09.42
2614		№1	02	14	1942	СССР		893-й ШАП сбит 07.42
2622		№1	02	22	02.42	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 13.01.43
2680		№1	02	80	02.42	СССР		504-й ШАП
2682		№1	02	82	02.42	СССР		504-й ШАП
2745		№1	03	45	02.42	СССР		245-й ШАП
2814		№1	04	14	02.42	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 11.02.42
2842		№1	04	42	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 25.06.43
2820		№1	04	20	1942	СССР		3-я ЗАБР потерян 27.01.43
2827		№1	04	20	1942	СССР		1-я ЗАБР
2860		№1	04	60	1942	СССР		228-я ШАД
2890		№1	04	90	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 28.08.42
2893		№1	04	93	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 10.08.42
2895		№1	04	95	1942	СССР		228-я ШАД
2905		№1	05	05	1942	СССР		1-я ЗАБР
2922		№1	05	22	1942	СССР		245-й ШАП сбит 08.09.42
2971		№1	05	71	1942	СССР		451-й ШАП сбит 15.10.42
3006		№1	06	06	1942	СССР	17	198-й ШАП сбит 17.12.42
3013		№1	06	13	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 17.02.43
3017		№1	06	17	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП потерян 17.02.43
3021		№1	06	21	1942	СССР		611-й ШАП сбит 13.09.42
3024		№1	06	24	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП
3027		№1	06	27	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 11.10.44
3032		№1	06	32	1942	СССР		6-й ГвШАП сбит 30.09.42
3038		№1	06	38	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП
3057		№1	06	57	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
3058		№1	06	58	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП сбит 23.02.43
3071		№1	06	71	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 07-08.42
3090		№1	06	90	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
3108		№1	06	08	05.42	СССР		288-й ШАП сбит 03.06.42
3130		№1	06	30	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
3150		№1	06	50	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 14.01.43
3157		№1	06	57	1942	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
3162		№1	06	62	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 04.08.42
3185		№1	06	85	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 04.08.42
3200		№1	07	100	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 25.07.42
3201		№1	07	01	1942	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ сбит 30.08.42
3204		№1	07	04	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 24.07.42
3209		№1	07	09	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 25.07.42
3227		№1	07	27	1942	СССР		784-й ШАП сбит 10.09.42
3229		№1	07	29	1942	СССР		6-й ГвШАП сбит 15.09.42
3233		№1	07	33	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 13.09.42
3380		№1	07	180	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП
3401		№1	08	01	1942	СССР		723-й ШАП сбит 10.08.42
3404		№1	08	04	1942	СССР		233-я ШАД
3407		№1	08	07	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 06.12.43
3424		№1	08	24	1942	СССР		502-й ШАП сбит 29.08.42
3432		№1	08	32	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 22.09.42
3448		№1	08	48	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП
3482		№1	08	82	1942	СССР		686-й ШАП потерян 24.10.42
3500		№1	08	100	1942	СССР		245-й ШАП
3511		№1	09	111	1942	СССР		811-й ШАП сбит 29.09.42
3512		№1	09	112	1942	СССР		811-й ШАП сбит 01.10.42
3535		№1	08	135	22.07.42	СССР		568-й ШАП, 872-й ШАП
3574		№1	08	174	1942	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 20.12.43
3597	УИл	№1	08	197	1942	СССР		198-й ШАП
3625		№1	09	25	1942	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 31.07.43
3632		№1	09	32	1942	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
3635		№1	09	35	1942	СССР		655-й ШАП
3645		№1	09	45	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 09-10.43
3653		№1	09	53	1942	СССР		испытания 1943
3654		№1	09	54	1942	СССР		811-й ШАП сбит 28.10.42
3665		№1	09	65	1942	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
3685		№1	09	85	1942	СССР		655-й ШАП
3688		№1	09	88	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
3693		№1	09	93	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП
3708		№1	09	108	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП потерян 13.01.43
3712		№1	09	112	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 23.01.43
3714		№1	09	114	1942	СССР		6-й ГвШАП
3721	ПМ	№1	09	121	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП потерян 23.01.43
3727		№1	09	127	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 15.01.43
3729		№1	09	129	1942	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 28.05.42
3731		№1	09	131	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 23.02.43
3734		№1	09	134	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 25.07.43
3744		№1	09	144	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП
3750		№1	09	150	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 14.09.43
3776		№1	09	176	1942	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит  22.01.43
3781		№1	09	181	1942	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит  21.01.43
3783		№1	09	183	1942	СССР		15-й ГвШАП сбит 29.09.42
3794		№1	09	194	1942	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит  21.01.43
3819		№1	10	19	1942	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
3830		№1	10	30	1942	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит  21.01.43
3842		№1	10	42	1942	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит  22.01.43
3857		№1	10	57	1942	СССР		потерян 1943
3862		№1	10	62	1942	СССР		503-й ШАП
3864		№1	10	64	1942	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит  21.01.43
3867		№1	10	67	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП
3868		№1	10	68	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП
3872		№1	10	72	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП
3877		№1	10	77	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП
3879		№1	10	79	1942	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 18.08.43
3880		№1	10	80	1942	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит  21.01.43
3888		№1	10	88	1942	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
3889		№1	10	89	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП
3890		№1	10	90	1942	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
3893		№1	10	93	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП
3894		№1	10	94	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП
3897		№1	10	97	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП
3898		№1	10	98	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП
3904		№1	10	104	1942	СССР		503-й ШАП
3906		№1	10	106	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП
3907		№1	10	107	1942	СССР		571-й ШАП сбит 24.02.43
3909		№1	10	109	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП
3910		№1	10	110	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП
3911		№1	10	111	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП
3912		№1	10	112	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП
3916		№1	10	116	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП
3923		№1	10	123	1942	СССР		945-й ШАП сбит 27.10.42
3924		№1	10	124	1942	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит 21.01.43
3931		№1	10	131	1942	СССР		фото ЦВМА
3939		№1	10	139	1942	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит  21.01.43
3951		№1	10	151	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 30.11.42
3954		№1	10	154	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит  18.02.43
3960		№1	10	160	1942	СССР		945-й ШАП сбит 27.10.42
3965		№1	10	165	1942	СССР		945-й ШАП сбит 26.10.42
3966		№1	10	166	1942	СССР		945-й ШАП сбит 31.10.42
3967		№1	10	167	1942	СССР		57-й СБАП
3970		№1	10	170	1942	СССР		945-й ШАП сбит 27.10.42
3975		№1	10	175	1942	СССР		57-й СБАП сбит 15.02.43
3988		№1	10	188	1942	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит  21.01.43
3999		№1	10	199	1942	СССР		230-й ШАП потерян 10.02.43
4021		№1	11	21	1942	СССР		655-й ШАП, 76-й ГвШАП
4027		№1	11	27	1942	СССР		230-й ШАП сбит 04.02.43
4028		№1	11	28	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
4029		№1	11	29	1942	СССР		801-й ШАП сбит 14.01.43
4034		№1	11	34	1942	СССР		230-й ШАП сбит 02.43
4037		№1	11	37	1942	СССР		230-й ШАП сбит 14.02.43
4047		№1	11	47	09.42	СССР		214-я ШАД
4055		№1	11	55	09.42	СССР		214-я ШАД
4057		№1	11	57	09.42	СССР		214-я ШАД
4061		№1	11	61	09.42	СССР		214-я ШАД
4065		№1	11	65	09.42	СССР		214-я ШАД
4069		№1	11	69	1942	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
4075		№1	11	75	09.42	СССР		214-я ШАД
4087		№1	11	87	09.42	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
4090		№1	11	90	1942	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 28.10.43
4092		№1	11	92	1942	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
4095		№1	11	95	1942	СССР		76-й ГвШАП, 655-й ШАП
4114		№1	11	114	1942	СССР		6-й ГвШАП сбит 03.09.43
4117		№1	11	117	1942	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
4118		№1	11	118	1942	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
4124		№1	11	124	1942	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
4129		№1	11	129	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 22.07.43
4138		№1	11	138	10.42	СССР		873-й ШАП столкновение в воздухе с Ил-2 № 301846 потерян 24.04.43
4142		№1	11	142	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 11.12.42
4154		№1	11	154	1942	СССР		873-й ШАП
4163		№1	11	163	1942	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 17.12.42
4173		№1	11	173	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 24.11.42
4178		№1	11	178	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 02.08.43
4193		№1	11	193	1942	СССР		230-й ШАП
4212		№1	12	12	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
4219		№1	12	19	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 30.11.42
4224		№1	12	24	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 13.12.42
4226		№1	12	26	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 12.12.42
4232		№1	12	32	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 12.12.42
4235		№1	12	35	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 08.12.42
4237		№1	12	37	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 25.12.42
4239		№1	12	39	1942	СССР		502-й ШАП
4241		№1	12	41	1942	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 01.08.43
4246		№1	12	46	1942	СССР		1-я ЗАБР потерян 14.10.42
4247		№1	12	47	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 08.12.42
4251		№1	12	51	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 30.11.42
4256		№1	12	56	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 11.12.42
4258		№1	12	58	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 30.11.42
4259		№1	12	59	1942	СССР		502-й ШАП
4267		№1	12	67	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 20.12.42
4276		№1	12	76	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 12.12.42
4282		№1	12	82	1942	СССР		873-й ШАП сбит 04.12.42
4283		№1	12	83	1942	СССР		873-й ШАП
4290		№1	12	90	1942	СССР		873-й ШАП сбит
4301		№1	12	101	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 12.42
4303		№1	12	103	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП
4304		№1	12	104	1942	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 29.03.44
4307		№1	12	107	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 12.12.42
4308		№1	12	108	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП
4309		№1	12	109	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 12.12.42
4313		№1	12	113	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 12.12.42
4314		№1	12	114	09.42	СССР		299-й ШАП, 312-й ШАП сбит 17.12.42
4316		№1	12	116	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП
4317		№1	12	117	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП
4318		№1	12	118	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП
4322		№1	12	122	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 12.12.42
4324		№1	12	124	1942	СССР		103-й ШАП
4326		№1	12	126	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 25.12.42
4329		№1	12	129	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП
4330		№1	12	130	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 19.12.42
4331		№1	12	131	1942	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
4334		№1	12	134	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП
4335		№1	12	135	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 05.05.43
4346		№1	12	146	1942	СССР		103-й ШАП
4347		№1	12	147	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 08.12.42
4348		№1	12	148	1942	СССР		103-й ШАП
4351		№1	12	151	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 07.12.42
4359		№1	12	159	1942	СССР		103-й ШАП
4360		№1	12	160	1942	СССР		103-й ШАП
4368		№1	12	168	1942	СССР		61-й ШАП сбит 08.07.42
4370		№1	12	170	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 17.12.42
4373		№1	12	173	1942	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 19.08.43
4374		№1	12	174	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 28.11.42
4376		№1	12	176	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 28.12.42
4378		№1	12	178	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП
4390		№1	12	190	1942	СССР		103-й ШАП
4391		№1	12	191	1942	СССР		103-й ШАП
4398		№1	12	198	1942	СССР		873-й ШАП
4408		№1	13	08	08.10.42	СССР		873-й ШАП потерян 29.12.42
4412		№1	13	12	1942	СССР		826-й ШАП, 61-й ШАП сбит 08.07.42
4413		№1	13	13	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 11.12.42
4416		№1	13	16	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 05.05.43
4420		№1	13	20	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 18.12.42
4429		№1	13	29	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
4431		№1	13	31	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 23.04.43
4433	бис	№1	13	33	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10.42
4434	бис	№1	13	34	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10.42
4435	бис	№1	13	35	1942	СССР		документ
4446		№1	13	46	1942	СССР		документ
4451		№1	13	51	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
4470		№1	13	70	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
4499		№1	13	99	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 29.01.43
4500		№1	13	100	1942	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 19.07.43
4507		№1	13	107	1942	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 18.08.43
4510		№1	13	110	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
4512		№1	13	112	1942	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
4521		№1	13	121	1942	СССР		захвачен
4523		№1	13	123	1942	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 24.04.43
4531	М	№1	13	131	1942	СССР		41-й ШАП сбит 29.01.43
4534		№1	13	134	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
4541		№1	13	141	1942	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
4583		№1	13	183	10.42	СССР		210-й ШАП потерян 21.10.43
4647		№1	14	47	1942	СССР		673-й ШАП
4652		№1	14	52	1942	СССР		сбит 28.09.43
4665		№1	14	65	1942	СССР		фото ЦВМА
4685		№1	14	85	1942	СССР		2-я УТАЭ потерян 12.02.44
4712		№1	14	112	1942	СССР		фото
4728		№1	14	128	1942	СССР		723-й ШАП сбит 05.11.43
4730		№1	14	130	1942	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 17.03.42
4734		№1	14	134	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП
4749		№1	14	149	1942	СССР		622-й ШАП
4777		№1	14	177	1942	СССР		723-й ШАП сбит 11.11.43
4789		№1	14	189	24.09.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
4794	М	№1	14	194	29.11.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
4797	М	№1	14	197	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
4821	М	№1	15	21	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 22.11.43
4870	М	№1	15	70	1942	СССР		614-й ШАП
4887	М	№1	15	87	1942	СССР		291-й ШАП
4919	М	№1	15	119	1942	СССР		6-я СОАЭ КБФ 30.09.43
4941	М	№1	15	141	1942	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 18.08.43
4964	М	№1	15	164	1942	СССР		1-я ГвШАД сбит 16.10.44
4982	М	№1	15	182	1942	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
5001	М	№1	16	01	1942	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 27.04.43
5013	М	№1	16	13	1942	СССР		735-й ШАП, 140-й ГвШАП сбит 31.05.44
5017	М	№1	16	17	1942	СССР		655-й ШАП
5025	М	№1	16	25	1942	СССР		потерян 15.08.44
5026	М	№1	16	26	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
5037	М	№1	16	37	1942	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 19.09.43
5047	М	№1	16	47	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП
5070	М	№1	16	70	12.42	СССР		1-я УТАЭ
5077	М	№1	16	77	1943	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 13.03.43
5078	М	№1	16	78	11.12.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
5087	М	№1	16	87	1942	СССР		808-й ШАП
5110	УИл	№1	16	110	12.42	СССР		34-й ЗАП
5117	М	№1	16	117	1942	СССР		655-й ШАП
5118	М	№1	16	118	1942	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 04.05.43
5119	М	№1	16	119	1942	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 16.07.43
5120	М	№1	16	120	1942	СССР		74-й ГвШАП, 655-й ШАП сбит 24.08.43
5123	М	№1	16	123	1942	СССР		655-й ШАП, 76-й ГвШАП
5132	М	№1	16	132	15.12.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
5135	М	№1	16	135	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 25.04.44
5152	М	№1	16	132	12.42	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 29.03.43
5166	УИл	№1	16	166	12.42	СССР		2-я УТАЭ
5167	М	№1	16	167	1942	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 20.11.43
5181	М	№1	16	181	1942	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
5186	М	№1	16	186	1942	СССР		документ
5207	М	№1	17	07	12.42	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 17.12.42
5226	М	№1	17	26	12.42	СССР		7-й ГвШАП сбит 09.10.43
5232	М	№1	17	32	1942	СССР		136-й ГвШАП
5235	М	№1	17	35	1942	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 07.04.44
5252	М	№1	17	52	1942	СССР		673-й ШАП
5272	М	№1	17	72	12.42	СССР		34-й ЗАП
5273	М	№1	17	73	12.42	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
5274	М	№1	17	74	30.01.43	СССР		34-й ЗАП, 9-я ЗАБр потерян 14.09.43
5277	М	№1	17	77	12.42	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 19.02.43
5294	М	№1	17	94	22.12.42	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 19.02.43
5295	М	№1	17	95	12.42	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 08.10.43
5298	М	№1	17	98	21.12.42	СССР		документ
5299	М	№1	17	99	12.42	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 09.08.44
5300	М	№1	17	100	23.12.42	СССР		документ
5308	М	№1	17	108	23.12.42	СССР		565-й ШАП сбит 02.08.42
5310	М	№1	17	110	12.42	СССР		190-й ШАП потерян 22.09.43
5311	М	№1	17	111	12.42	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 23.09.43
5318	М	№1	17	118	12.42	СССР		566-й ШАП сбит 23.02.43
5319	М	№1	17	119	12.42	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 07.03.43
5324	М	№1	17	124	12.42	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 07.03.43
5345	М	№1	17	145	1942	СССР		723-й ШАП сбит 10.12.43
5351	М	№1	17	151	1942	СССР		документ
5358	УИл	№1	17	158	1943	СССР		34-й ЗАП
5368	М	№1	17	168	1942	СССР		6-й ГвШАП сбит 03.09.43
5370	М	№1	17	170	1942	СССР		704-й ШАП сбит 18.02.43
5385	М	№1	17	185	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 07.43
5386	М	№1	17	186	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 18.07.43
5388	М	№1	17	188	1942	СССР		843-й ШАП сбит 11.03.43
5389	М	№1	17	189	1942	СССР		735-й ШАП
5395	М	№1	17	195	1942	СССР		571-й ШАП сбит 24.02.43
5400	М	№1	17	200	1942	СССР		704-й ШАП
5401	М	№1	18	01	12.03.43	СССР		документ
5408	М	№1	18	08	1943	СССР		10-й ЗАП, 2-й ШАК
5412	М	№1	18	12	1943	СССР		3-й ШАК
5413	М	№1	18	13	1943	СССР		688-й ШАП 
5418	М	№1	18	18	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП потерян 05.10.43
5420	М	№1	18	20	1943	СССР		10-й ЗАП, 2-й ШАК
5422	М	№1	18	22	1943	СССР		10-й ЗАП, 2-й ШАК
5434	М	№1	18	34	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП сбит 23.02.43
5438	М	№1	18	38	1943	СССР		3-й ШАК
5449	М	№1	18	49	1943	СССР		10-й ЗАП, 2-й ШАК
5456	М	№1	18	56	1943	СССР		3-й ШАК
5460	М	№1	18	60	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП
5465		№1	18	65	1943	СССР		50-й ШАП
5469	М	№1	18	69	1943	СССР		10-й ЗАП, 2-й ШАК
5472	М	№1	18	72	1943	СССР		17-я ВА, 2-я ВА
5479	М	№1	18	79	1943	СССР		3-й ШАК
5483	М	№1	18	83	06.01.43	СССР		503-й ШАП
5486		№1	18	86	25.12.42	СССР		10-й ЗАП, 2-я ВА
5488	М	№1	18	88	1942	СССР		3-й ШАК
5491		№1	18	91	12.03.43	СССР		документ
5492	М	№1	18	92	1942	СССР		704-й ШАП сбит 18.02.43
5496	М	№1	18	96	1942	СССР		10-й ЗАП, 2-й ШАК
5499	М	№1	18	99	1942	СССР	14	46-й ШАП сбит 25.11.43
5519	М	№1	18	119	1942	СССР		76-й ГВШАП сбит 26.09.43
5520	М	№1	18	120	1942	СССР		230-й ШАП
5523	М	№1	18	123	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 09.07.43
5531	М	№1	18	131	1942	СССР		704-й ШАП, 448-й ШАП сбит 25.07.43
5538	М	№1	18	138	1942	СССР		документ
5546	М	№1	18	146	1942	СССР		230-й ШАП сбит 17.02.43
5547	М	№1	18	147	1942	СССР		230-й ШАП
5554	М	№1	18	154	1942	СССР		230-й ШАП сбит 02.43
5567	М	№1	18	167	15.01.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
5584	М	№1	18	184	1943	СССР		704-й ШАП сбит 18.02.43
5587	М	№1	18	187	1943	СССР		12-й ЗАП, 2-я ВА
5593	М	№1	18	193	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
5596	М	№1	18	196	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 27.04.43
5500	М	№1	18	200	1943	СССР		801-й ШАП сбит 02.43
5604	М	№1	19	04	1943	СССР		801-й ШАП сбит 18.02.43
5605	М	№1	19	05	1943	СССР		230-й ШАП сбит 14.02.43
5606	М	№1	19	06	1943	СССР		230-й ШАП сбит 14.02.43
5612	М	№1	19	12	25.02.43	СССР		7-й ГвШАП сбит 28.01.44
5615	М	№1	19	15	1943	СССР		448-й ШАП потерян 13.09.43
5624	М	№1	19	24	1943	СССР		230-й ШАП потерян 10.02.43
5641	М	№1	19	41	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 31.07.43
5648	М	№1	19	48	1943	СССР		801-й ШАП сбит 02.43
5649	М	№1	19	49	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 08.05.43
5667	М	№1	19	67	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
5681	М	№1	19	81	1943	СССР		958-й ШАП сбит 24.07.43
5683	М	№1	19	83	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 31.07.43
5690	М	№1	19	90	1943	СССР		1-я УТАЭ
5691	М	№1	19	91	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
5699	М	№1	19	99	1943	СССР		570-й ШАП
5700	М	№1	19	100	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
5708	М	№1	19	108	1943	СССР		688-й ШАП 
5710	М	№1	19	110	11.02.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
5723	М	№1	19	123	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП потерян 30.07.43
5755	М	№1	19	155	1943	СССР		806-й ШАП сбит 07.05.44
5808	М	№1	20	08	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 07.04.44
5847	М	№1	20	47	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 15.04.44
5850	М	№1	20	50	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 27.09.43
5852	М	№1	20	52	02.43	СССР		735-й ШАП
5859	М	№1	20	59	02.43	СССР		документ
5843	М	№1	20	43	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП
5847	М	№1	20	47	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 15.04.44
5862	М	№1	20	62	02.43	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 20.12.43
5868	М	№1	20	68	02.43	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 10.04.44
5870	М	№1	20	70	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
5873	М	№1	20	73	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 03.08.43
5874	М	№1	20	74	02.43	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 08.04.44
5880	М	№1	20	80	1943	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 22.02.44
5883	М	№1	20	83	1943	СССР		12-й ЗАП, 2-я ВА
5900	М	№1	20	100	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП потерян 22.08.43
5903	М	№1	20	103	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 24.08.43
5910	М	№1	20	110	1943	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 20.09.43
5922	М	№1	20	122	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 24.08.43
5924	М	№1	20	124	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
5928	М	№1	20	128	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 02.08.43
5929	М	№1	20	129	1943	СССР		958-й ШАП сбит 25.07.43
5930	М	№1	20	130	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 13.08.43
5938	М	№1	20	138	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 31.07.43
5942	М	№1	20	142	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП столкновение в воздухе с Ил-2 №6028 21.07.43
5943	М	№1	20	143	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП
5945	М	№1	20	145	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 01.08.43
5960	М	№1	20	160	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
5961	М	№1	20	161	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 01.08.43
5964	М	№1	20	164	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП потерян 13.06.43
5965	М	№1	20	165	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 31.07.43
5966	М	№1	20	166	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 01.08.43
5974	М	№1	20	174	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 06.09.43
5975	М	№1	20	175	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП
5976	М	№1	20	176	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 30.07.43
5979	М	№1	20	179	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
5980	М	№1	20	180	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 19.07.43
5981	М	№1	20	181	1943	СССР		958-й ШАП сбит 30.07.43
5986	М	№1	20	186	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП потерян 11.05.43
5991	М	№1	20	191	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
5996	М	№1	20	196	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
5999	М	№1	20	199	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП потерян 24.04.43
6000	М	№1	20	200	20.02.43	СССР		документ
6004	М	№1	21	04	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 15.07.43
6008	М	№1	21	08	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 28.10.43
6012	М	№1	21	12	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 31.07.43
6013	М	№1	21	13	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
6019	М	№1	21	19	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 28.08.43
6026	М	№1	21	26	03.43	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 21.08.43
6028	М	№1	21	28	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП столкновение в воздухе с Ил-2 №5942 21.07.43
6033	М	№1	21	33	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП потерян 26.05.43
6037	М	№1	21	37	03.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 04.05.43
6042	М	№1	21	42	1942	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
6050	М	№1	21	50	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 30.06.43
6061	М	№1	21	61	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 19.07.43
6082	М	№1	21	82	1943	СССР		7-й ГвШАП КБФ
6084	М	№1	21	84	26.02.43	СССР		7-й ГвШАП КБФ сбит 23.03.43
6087	М	№1	21	87		СССР		810-й ШАП
6091	М	№1	21	91	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП
6092	М	№1	21	92	02.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6098	М	№1	21	98	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 06.11.43
6101	М	№1	21	101	1943	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 05.05.44
6108	М	№1	21	108	1943	СССР		686-й ШАП
6116	М	№1	21	116	06.03.43	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 06.03.44
6120	М	№1	21	120	1943	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 22.07.43
6127	М	№1	21	127	03.43	СССР		431-й ШАП потерян 19.11.43
6130	М	№1	21	130	03.43	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 17.03.44
6139	М	№1	21	139	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 20.08.43
6153	М	№1	21	153	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 20.08.43
6154	М	№1	21	154	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 15.04.44
6156	М	№1	21	156	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 11.06.43
6157	М	№1	21	157	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 21.09.43
6165	М	№1	21	161	1943	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 28.09.43
6168	М	№1	21	168	03.43	СССР		766-й ШАП потерян 03.08.43
6170	М	№1	21	170	1943	СССР		945-й ШАП
6173	М	№1	21	173	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 30.07.43
6175	М	№1	21	175	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
6178	М	№1	21	178	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 09.10.43
6180	М	№1	21	180	03.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6184	М	№1	21	184	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 10.10.43
6185	М	№1	21	185	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 21.10.43
6186	М	№1	21	186	03.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 04.05.43
6187	М	№1	21	187	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
6190	М	№1	21	190	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 19.07.43
6192	М	№1	21	192	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
6201	М	№1	22	01	08.03.43	СССР		947-й ШАП
6221	М	№1	22	21	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП
6226	М	№1	22	26	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 30.06.43
6228	М	№1	22	28	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 26.07.43
6231	М	№1	22	31	03.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6243	М	№1	22	43	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
6258	М	№1	22	58	1943	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 14.12.44
6259	М	№1	22	59	1943	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 24.10.44
6261	М	№1	22	61	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 07.05.43
6265	М	№1	22	65	1943	СССР		46-й ШАП СФ сбит 25.12.43
6270	М	№1	22	70	1943	СССР		723-й ШАП сбит 11.11.43
6283	М	№1	22	83	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП
6293	М	№1	22	93	14.03.43	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 22.07.43
6304	М	№1	22	104	1943	СССР		953-й ШАП
6305	М	№1	22	105	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 20.08.43
6306	М	№1	22	106	03.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6315	М	№1	22	115	15.03.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6320	М	№1	22	120	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 26.08.43
6324	М	№1	22	124	03.43	СССР		312-й ШАП
6325	М	№1	22	125	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
6335	УИл	№1	22	135	1943	СССР		ВВС ВМФ
6345	УИл	№1	22	145	1943	СССР		ВВС ВМФ
6353	М	№1	22	153	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
6360	М	№1	22	160	1943	СССР		873-й ШАП
6370	М	№1	22	163	03.43	СССР		3-й БО ЧФ
6377	М	№1	22	177	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 18.08.43
6381	М	№1	22	181	20.03.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6386	М	№1	22	186	29.03.43	СССР		805-й ШАП сбит 22.07.43
6395	М	№1	22	195	1943	СССР		потерян 28.09.43
6397	М	№1	22	197	22.03.42	СССР		сбит обломки фото
6399	М	№1	22	199	1943	СССР		448-й ШАП потерян 21.10.43
6407	М	№1	23	07	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
6409	М	№1	23	09	25.03.43	СССР		документ
6410	М	№1	23	10	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП
6412	М	№1	23	12	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 18.09.43
6417	М	№1	23	17	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 18.08.43
6426	М	№1	23	26	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП
6428	М	№1	23	28	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 14.08.43
6437	М	№1	23	37	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП
6443	М	№1	23	43	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 25.08.43
6449	М	№1	23	49	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП столкновение на земле в Ил-2 1875168 списан 26.08.43
6462	М	№1	23	62	1943	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 15.01.44
6468	М	№1	23	68	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 14.08.43
6474	М	№1	23	74	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 25.08.43
6477	М	№1	23	77	1943	СССР		958-й ШАП сбит 03.08.43
6481	М	№1	23	81	1943	СССР		958-й ШАП сбит 25.07.43
6496	М	№1	23	96	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП столкновение в воздухе с Ил-2 №1872441 потерян 07.08.43
6499	М	№1	23	99	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП
6505	М	№1	23	105	1943	СССР		958-й ШАП сбит 25.07.43
6511	М	№1	23	111	05.04.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6513	М	№1	23	113	1943	СССР		224-я ШАД
6526	М	№1	23	126	04.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 04-05.43
6527	М	№1	23	127	04.43	СССР		66-й ШАП
6528	М	№1	23	128	02.04.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6532	М	№1	23	132	1943	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 23.09.43
6535	М	№1	23	135	1943	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 25.09.43
6543	М	№1	23	143	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 24.09.43
6546	М	№1	23	146	05.04.43	СССР		14 ВА сбит 09.08.43
6547	М	№1	23	147	04.04.43	СССР		документ
6553	М	№1	23	153	01.04.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6558	М	№1	23	158	01.04.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6587	М	№1	23	187	1943	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 25.09.43
6597	М	№1	22	197	09.04.43	СССР		сбит обломки фото
6598	М	№1	23	198	08.04.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6610	М	№1	24	10	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6630	М	№1	24	30	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
6642	М	№1	24	42	1943	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 20.12.43
6644	М	№1	24	44	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 04.03.44
6669	М	№1	24	69	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
6672	М	№1	24	72	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6676	М	№1	24	76	04.43	СССР		810-й ШАП
6683	М	№1	24	83	04.43	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 16.07.43
6685	М	№1	24	85	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6692	М	№1	24	92	04.43	СССР		810-й ШАП
6693	М	№1	24	93	04.43	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 30.10.43
6698	М	№1	24	98	13.04.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6702	М	№1	24	102	04.43	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 04.07.44
6709	М	№1	24	109	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6710	М	№1	24	110	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
6714	М	№1	24	114	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 23.07.43
6717	М	№1	24	117	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 07.07.43
6733	М	№1	24	133	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 12.07.43
6736	М	№1	24	136	04.43	СССР		810-й ШАП
6737	М	№1	24	137	04.43	СССР		5-я ГвШАД
6739	М	№1	24	139	04.43	СССР		103-й ШАП сбит 28.09.43
6741	М	№1	24	141	04.43	СССР		810-й ШАП
6746	М	№1	24	146	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6749	М	№1	24	149	04.43	СССР		документ Курск
6750	М	№1	24	150	20.04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6753	М	№1	24	153	04.43	СССР		622-й ШАП сбит 28.11.43
6754	М	№1	24	154	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП потерян 04.06.43
6761	М	№1	24	161	21.04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП, 810-й ШАП сбит 15.08.43
6763	М	№1	24	163	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП
6765	М	№1	24	165	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП
6766	М	№1	24	166	04.43	СССР		810-й ШАП
6771	М	№1	24	171	04.43	СССР		документ
6773	М	№1	24	173	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6774	М	№1	24	174	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 12.07.43
6785	М	№1	24	185	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 19.07.43
6786	М	№1	24	186	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 23.07.43
6789	М	№1	24	189	04.43	СССР		810-й ШАП
6791	М	№1	24	191	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП потерян 16.07.43
6793	М	№1	24	193	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6795	М	№1	24	195	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6797	М	№1	24	197	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6799	М	№1	24	199	04.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 10.09.43
6801	М	№1	25	01	1943	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6807	М	№1	25	07	1943	СССР		825-й ШАП
6810	М	№1	25	10	1943	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 16.07.43
6814	М	№1	25	14	1943	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 20.07.43
6818	М	№1	25	18	1943	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 13.09.43
6820	М	№1	25	20	1943	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 24.09.43
6833	М	№1	25	33	1943	СССР		7-й ГвШАП потерян 21.11.43
6837	М	№1	25	37	1943	СССР		217-й ШАП сбит 14.12.43
6840	М	№1	25	40	1943	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 23.04.44
6845	М	№1	25	45	1943	СССР		958-й ШАП потерян 03.09.43
6850	М	№1	25	50	1943	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 13.09.43
6855	М	№1	25	55	1943	СССР		703-й ШАП потерян 29.12.43
6858	КР	№1	25	58	18.05.43	СССР		документ
6860	М	№1	25	60	1943	СССР		93-й ГвШАП
6864	М	№1	25	64	1943	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 06.08.43
6865	М	№1	25	65	1943	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 23.10.43
6870	М	№1	25	70	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП
6872	М	№1	25	72	1943	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 21.09.43
6877	КР	№1	25	77	1943	СССР		документ
6881	М	№1	25	81	1943	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 13.09.43
6882	М	№1	25	82	1943	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 21.08.44
6885	М	№1	25	85	1943	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6898	М	№1	25	98	1943	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 06.03.44
6800	М	№1	25	100	1943	СССР		825-й ШАП
6916	М	№1	25	116	1943	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 24.08.43
6922	М	№1	25	22	1943	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 06.03.44
6926	М	№1	25	126	1943	СССР		805-й ШАП сбит 22.07.43
6927	КР	№1	25	127	25.04.43	СССР		документ
6942	М	№1	25	142	05.43	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
6945	М	№1	25	145	05.43	СССР		825-й ШАП
6946	М	№1	25	146	1943	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит по ошибке 12.10.43
6949	М	№1	25	149	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 12.09.43
6954	М	№1	25	154	1943	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 06.08.43
6965	М	№1	25	165	10.05.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6974	М	№1	25	174	05.43	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 23.09.43
6975	М	№1	25	175	05.43	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 24.09.43
6978	М	№1	25	178	05.43	СССР	14	25-й ШАП КБФ столкновение с №303753 13.02.44
6982	М	№1	25	182	05.43	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 23.02.44
7000	М	№1	25	200	06.05.43	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 21.09.43
7001	М	№1	26	01	05.43	СССР		35-й ШАП КБФ сбит 09.10.43
7004	М	№1	26	04	05.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 08.43
7005	М	№1	26	05	05.43	СССР		ЦАГИ испытания 05.43
7006	М	№1	26	06	05.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
7014	М	№1	26	14	05.43	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 11.09.43
7015	М	№1	26	15	1943	СССР		документ
7019	М	№1	26	19	1943	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 07.43
7022	М	№1	26	22	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 22.11.43
7023	М	№1	26	23	1943	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 12.09.43
7030	М	№1	26	30	1943	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 08.07.43
7037	М	№1	26	37	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
7040	М	№1	26	40	05.43	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 26.08.43
7041	М	№1	26	41	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 17.08.43
7042	М	№1	26	42	1943	СССР		5-я ГвШАД
7044	М	№1	26	44	05.43	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 23.09.43
7052	М	№1	26	52	05.43	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 30.05.43
7053	М	№1	26	53	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 18.08.43
7060	М	№1	26	60	05.43	СССР		18-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 21.07.43
7061	М	№1	26	61	05.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
7064	М	№1	26	64	05.43	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 05.09.43
7069	М	№1	26	69	05.43	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 07.09.43
7070	М	№1	26	70	1943	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 10.10.43
7072	М	№1	26	72	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП
7075	М	№1	26	75	1943	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 06.08.43
7076	М	№1	26	76	05.43	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 08.02.44
7078	М	№1	26	78	05.43	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 03.09.43
7081	М	№1	26	81	05.43	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 16.03.44
7089	М	№1	26	89	05.43	СССР		94-й ГвШАП
7090	М	№1	26	90	05.43	СССР		95-й ГвШАП потерян 08.09.43
7098	М	№1	26	98	05.43	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 18.05.43
7099	М	№1	26	99	05.43	СССР		66-й ШАП
7105	М	№1	26	105	05.43	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 22.10.43
7106	М	№1	26	106	05.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 06.07.43
7120	М	№1	26	120	05.43	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 05.09.43
7123	М	№1	26	123	05.43	СССР		66-й ШАП
7138	М	№1	26	138	1942	СССР		61-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
7202	М	№1	27	02	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 27.07.43
7212	М	№1	27	12	1943	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 23.07.43
7218	М	№1	27	18	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 04.08.43
7219	М	№1	27	19	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 10.08.43
7222	М	№1	27	22	29.05.43	СССР		820-й ШАП потерян 10.06.43
7225	М	№1	27	25	1943	СССР		5-я ГвШАД
7228	М	№1	27	28	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП ШВАК
7229	М	№1	27	29	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 01.09.43
7231	М	№1	27	31	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 24.04.44
7233	М	№1	27	33	1943	СССР		потерян 28.09.43
7257	М	№1	27	57	1943	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит по ошибке 12.10.43
7264	М	№1	27	64	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 21.10.43
7288	М	№1	27	88	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП
7292	М	№1	27	92	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 05.09.43
7300	М	№1	27	100	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП
7329	КР	№1	27	129	1943	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ
7342	М	№1	27	142	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП
7353	М	№1	27	153	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
7360	КР	№1	27	160	1943	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ
7362	КР	№1	27	162	1943	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ
7363	М	№1	27	163	1943	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 25.12.43
7365	КР	№1	27	165	28.06.43	СССР		документ
7385	КР	№1	27	185	1943	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ
7392	КР	№1	27	192	1943	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ
7410	М	№1	28	10	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
7415	М	№1	28	15	1943	СССР		723-й ШАП сбит 05.11.43
7421	М	№1	28	21	1943	СССР		723-й ШАП сбит 06.11.43
7433	М	№1	28	33	1943	СССР		723-й ШАП сбит 06.11.43
7437	М	№1	28	37	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
7460	М	№1	28	60	25.06.43	СССР		723-й ШАП сбит 11.11.43
7500	М	№1	28	100	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 02.09.43
7507	М	№1	28	107	1943	СССР		723-й ШАП сбит 05.11.43
7513	М	№1	28	113	23.06.43	СССР		723-й ШАП сбит 23.10.43
7518	М	№1	28	118	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 03.08.43
7527	М	№1	28	127	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 28.09.43
7532	М	№1	28	132	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП
7538	М	№1	28	138	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП столкновение в воздухе с Ил-2 16.07.43
7545	М	№1	28	145	1943	СССР		953-й ШАП
7553	М	№1	28	153	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 16.07.43
7559	М	№1	28	159	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 08.08.43
7563	М	№1	28	163	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
7574	М	№1	28	174	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП
7577	М	№1	28	177	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 16.07.43
7580	И	№1	28	180	1943	СССР		испытания 08.43
7581	И	№1	28	181	1943	СССР		испытания 08.43
7583	М	№1	28	183	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 04.08.43
7586	КР	№1	28	186	1943	СССР		испытания 07.43
7587	М	№1	28	187	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП
7593	М	№1	28	193	1943	СССР		сбит 12.01.44
7594	М	№1	28	194	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 23.11.43
7596	М	№1	28	196	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП
7630	М	№1	29	30	1943	СССР		431-й ШАП
7653	М	№1	29	53	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 30.10.43
7658	М	№1	29	58	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 22.08.43
7661	М	№1	29	61	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 22.11.43
7671	М	№1	29	71	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 29.10.43
7675	М	№1	29	75	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП
7682	М	№1	29	82	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 05.09.43
7684	М	№1	29	84	15.07.43	СССР		820-й ШАП сбит 28.09.43
7687	М	№1	29	87	15.07.43	СССР		820-й ШАП сбит 28.09.43
7701	М	№1	29	101	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 24.06.44
7704	М	№1	29	104	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 14.08.43
7705	М	№1	29	105	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 14.08.43
7720	М	№1	29	120	1943	СССР		документ
7744	М	№1	29	144	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 14.08.43
7764	М	№1	29	164	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП
7801	М	№1	30	01	1943	СССР	127	312-й ШАП, бн 1
7802	М	№1	30	02	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 15.09.44
7826	М	№1	30	26	19.07.43	СССР		8-й ГвШАП ЧФ сбит 01.11.43
7856	М	№1	30	56	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП
7872	М	№1	30	72	31.08.43	СССР		документ
7892	М	№1	30	92	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 30.10.43
7895	М	№1	30	95	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП
7908	М	№1	30	108	1943	СССР		688-й ШАП
7916	М	№1	30	116	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП
7927	М	№1	30	127	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП потерян 17.12.43
7930	М	№1	30	130	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 15.09.43
7937	М	№1	30	137	31.07.43	СССР		946-й ШАП сбит 08.43
7958	М	№1	30	158	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП
7962	М	№1	30	162	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП
7963	М	№1	30	163	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 30.10.43
7964	М	№1	30	164	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания эталон
7971	М	№1	30	171	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП
7973	М	№1	30	173	1943	СССР		502-й ШАП
7977	М	№1	30	177	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 23.08.43
7979	М	№1	30	179	1943	СССР		2-я ВА
7984	М	№1	30	184	1943	СССР		800-й ШАП сбит 25.09.43
7988	М	№1	30	188	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 01.09.43
7991	М	№1	30	191	1943	СССР		809-й ШАП сбит 12.03.43
7999	М	№1	30	199	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП
8000	М	№1	30	200	11.08.43	СССР		документ
8001	М	№1	31	01	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 16.10.43
8002	М	№1	31	02	1943	СССР		Завод №1 потерян 05.08.43
8020	М	№1	31	20	1943	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 25.12.43
8021	М	№1	31	21	1943	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 31.01.44
8023	М	№1	31	23	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 15.10.43
8032	М	№1	31	32	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 30.10.43
8033	М	№1	31	33	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 02.02.44
8063	М	№1	31	63	1943	СССР		688-й ШАП
8083	М	№1	31	83	1943	СССР		688-й ШАП
8082	М	№1	31	82	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 11.03.44
8097	М	№1	31	97	1943	СССР		688-й ШАП
8099	М	№1	31	99	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 15.04.44
8113	М	№1	31	113	1943	СССР		62-й ШАП
8128	М	№1	31	128	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 28.07.43
8145	М	№1	31	145	14.08.43	СССР		документ
8147	М	№1	31	147	08.43	СССР		79-й ГвШАП
8148	М	№1	31	148	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП сбит 14.01.44
8162	М	№1	31	162	08.43	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 06.02.44
8170	М	№1	31	170	1943	СССР		688-й ШАП
8171	М	№1	31	171	1943	СССР		688-й ШАП
8173	М	№1	31	173	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 28.11.43
8192	М	№1	31	192	1943	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 04.02.44
8197	М	№1	31	197	1943	СССР		451-й ГвШАП сбит 26.03.44
8207	М	№1	32	07	1943	СССР		215-й ШАП
8210	М	№1	32	10	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 08.04.44
8226	М	№1	32	26	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 30.07.43
8238	М	№1	32	38	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 01.10.43
8240	М	№1	32	40	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП сбит 28.09.43
8244	М	№1	32	44	1943	СССР		93-й ГвШАП
8246	М	№1	32	46	1943	СССР		95-й ГвШАП потерян 22.02.44
8248	М	№1	32	48	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
8253	М	№1	32	53	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА
8262	М	№1	32	62	1943	СССР		723-й ШАП потерян
8273	М	№1	32	73	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 25.12.43
8275	М	№1	32	75	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 25.12.43
8278	М	№1	32	78	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 09.10.43
8283	М	№1	32	83	1943	СССР		211-я ШАД
8286	М	№1	32	86	1943	СССР		639-й ШАП
8288	М	№1	32	88	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
8302	М	№1	32	102	1943	СССР		766-й ШАП
8306	М	№1	32	106	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 13.12.43
8307	М	№1	32	107	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 22.11.43
8312	М	№1	32	112	1943	СССР		688-й ШАП
8315	М	№1	32	115	1943	СССР		639-й ШАП
8316	М	№1	32	116	1943	СССР		211-я ШАД
8343	М	№1	32	143	1943	СССР		211-я ШАД
8346	М	№1	32	146	1943	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 12.10.43
8352	М	№1	32	152	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП
8357	М	№1	32	157	1943	СССР		688-й ШАП
8368	М	№1	32	168	1943	СССР		688-й ШАП
8370	М	№1	32	170	1943	СССР		62-й ШАП
8380	М	№1	32	180	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
8382	М	№1	32	182	12.09.43	СССР		документ
8385	М	№1	32	185	1943	СССР		211-я ШАД
8391	М	№1	32	191	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП
8405	М	№1	33	05	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 12.03.44
8410	М	№1	33	10	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 23.09.43
8419	М	№1	33	19	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 20.09.43
8421	М	№1	33	21	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП сбит 18.11.43
8423	М	№1	33	23	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП сбит 17.11.43
8446	М	№1	33	46	1943	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 01.11.43
8464	М	№1	33	64	1943	СССР		130-й ГвШАП сбит 23.09.44
8483	М	№1	33	83	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП
8485	М	№1	33	85	1943	СССР		873-й ШАП сбит 22.09.44
8489	М	№1	33	89	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП сбит 30.11.43
8501	М	№1	33	101	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП потерян 30.06.44
8512	М	№1	33	112	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП
8518	М	№1	33	118	1943	СССР		235-й ШАП сбит 21.03.44
8528	М	№1	33	128	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 30.12.43
8536	М	№1	33	136	1943	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 14.12.43
8539	М	№1	33	139	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 14.01.44
8543	М	№1	33	143	1943	СССР		211-я ШАД
8553	М	№1	33	153	1943	СССР		839-й ШАП сбит 23.06.44
8555	М	№1	33	155	1943	СССР		953-й ШАП потерян 12.01.44
8561	М	№1	33	161	1943	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 01.02.44
8563	М	№1	33	163	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП
8565	М	№1	33	165	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП, 143-й ГвШАП сбит 31.05.44
8573	М	№1	33	173	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП сбит 06.01.44
8576	М	№1	33	176	1943	СССР		143-й ГвШАП сбит 15.07.44
8582	М	№1	33	182	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 22.11.43
8586	М	№1	33	186	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 29.11.43
8589	М	№1	33	189	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП потерян 18.11.43
8592	М	№1	33	192	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП
8594	М	№1	33	194	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП
8595	М	№1	33	195	1943	СССР		143-й ГвШАП сбит 15.07.44
8601	М	№1	34	01	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 29.11.43
8634	М	№1	34	34	1943	СССР		958-й ШАП сбит 17.02.44
8635	М	№1	34	35	1943	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 09.03.44
8643	М	№1	34	43	1943	СССР		451-й ШАП сбит 21.03.44
8645	М	№1	34	45	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП
8646	М	№1	34	46	1943	СССР		140-й ГвШАП
8647	М	№1	34	47	1943	СССР		143-й ГвШАП сбит 31.05.44
8650	М	№1	34	50	1943	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 08.43
8656	М	№1	34	56	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП сбит 23.12.43
8658	М	№1	34	58	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 29.11.43
8662	М	№1	34	62	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП
8665	М	№1	34	65	1943	СССР	121	312-й ШАП, бн 7
8667	М	№1	34	67	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП
8686	М	№1	34	86	1943	СССР		211-я ШАД
8690	М	№1	34	90	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 25.06.44
8691	М	№1	34	91	1943	СССР		211-я ШАД
8692	М	№1	34	92	1943	СССР		211-я ШАД
8701	М	№1	34	101	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 06.03.44
8702	М	№1	34	102	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП сбит 30.11.43
8703	М	№1	34	103	1943	СССР		93-й ГвШАП потерян 08.02.44
8706	М	№1	34	106	1943	СССР		211-я ШАД
8707	М	№1	34	107	1943	СССР	7	312-й ШАП
8709	М	№1	34	109	16.10.43	СССР		документ
8716	М	№1	34	116	1943	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 17.03.44
8725	М	№1	34	125	1943	СССР		211-я ШАД
8726	М	№1	34	126	1943	СССР		143-й ГвШАП сбит 05.06.44
8728	М	№1	34	128	1943	СССР		документ
8729	М	№1	34	129	15.10.43	СССР		952-й ШАП
8730	М	№1	34	130	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП столкновение в воздухе с Ил-2 302452 потерян 04.02.44
8731	М	№1	34	131	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 06.03.44
8734	М	№1	34	134	1943	СССР		9-я ЗАБр потерян 18.02.44
8745	М	№1	34	145	08.10.43	СССР		800-й ШАП сбит 22.11.43
8755	М	№1	34	155	1943	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 19.01.44
8756	М	№1	34	156	1943	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 27.03.44
8758	М	№1	34	158	10.10.43	СССР		211-я ШАД
8759	М	№1	34	159	1943	СССР		211-я ШАД
8762	М	№1	34	162	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 23.12.43
8765	М	№1	34	165	1943	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 07.03.44
8770	М	№1	34	170	1943	СССР		211-я ШАД
8772	М	№1	34	172	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 16.04.44
8775	М	№1	34	175	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 20.11.43
8780	М	№1	34	180	12.10.43	СССР		документ
8781	М	№1	34	181	1943	СССР		953-й ШАП сбит 15.01.44
8782	М	№1	34	182	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 20.11.43
8784	М	№1	34	184	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 26.02.44
8787	М	№1	34	187	1943	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 23.04.44
8790	М	№1	34	190	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП столкновение в воздухе с №1873972 08.04.44
8791	М	№1	34	191	1943	СССР		211-я ШАД
8792	М	№1	34	192	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 05.11.43
8794	М	№1	34	194	1943	СССР		211-я ШАД
8798	М	№1	34	198	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 10.11.43
8801	М	№1	35	01	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 23.12.43
8805	М	№1	35	05	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП потерян 17.12.43
8808	М	№1	35	08	1943	СССР		502-й ШАП сбит 23.01.44
8809	М	№1	35	09	1943	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 23.04.44
8811	М	№1	35	11	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП
8814	М	№1	35	14	1943	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 18.04.44
8815	М	№1	35	15	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 10.11.43
8825	М	№1	35	25	1943	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 19.12.43
8827	М	№1	35	27	1943	СССР	12	503-й ШАП сбит 23.04.44
8832	М	№1	35	32	1943	СССР		62-й ШАП
8835	М	№1	35	35	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 15.04.44
8837	М	№1	35	37	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 19.04.44
8839	М	№1	35	39	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП сбит 29.12.43
8840	М	№1	35	40	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 14.10.44
8842	М	№1	35	42	1943	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 15.04.44
8846	М	№1	35	46	1943	СССР		956-й ШАП
8849	М	№1	35	49	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 20.12.43
8851	М	№1	35	51	1943	СССР		953-й ШАП потерян 17.11.43
8852	М	№1	35	52	1943	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 09.05.44
8853	М	№1	35	53	1943	СССР		211-я ШАД
8854	М	№1	35	54	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП
8866	М	№1	35	66	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП
8867	М	№1	35	67	1943	СССР		62-й ШАП
8868	М	№1	35	68	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 14.01.44
8887	М	№1	35	87	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП
8893	М	№1	35	93	1943	СССР		502-й ШАП
8899	М	№1	35	99	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП потерян 18.01.45
8901	М	№1	35	101	1943	СССР		502-й ШАП сбит 24.01.44
8904	М	№1	35	104	1943	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 1945
8919	М	№1	35	119	1943	СССР		611-й ШАП
8922	М	№1	35	122	1943	СССР		502-й ШАП сбит 13.04.44
8925	М	№1	35	125	1943	СССР		451-й ШАП сбит 19.03.44
8927	М	№1	35	127	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 12.43
8932	М	№1	35	132	23.10.43	СССР		502-й ШАП сбит 04.05.44
8937	М	№1	35	137	1943	СССР		143-й ГвШАП сбит 05.06.44
8957	М	№1	35	157	1943	СССР		502-й ШАП сбит 23.01.44
8962	М	№1	35	162	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 12.01.45
8970	М	№1	35	170	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 28.03.44
8974	М	№1	35	174	1943	СССР		637-й ШАП сбит 20.04.45
8984	КОР	№1	35	184	01.11.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
8992	М	№1	35	192	1943	СССР		502-й ШАП сбит 23.01.44
8997	М	№1	35	197	1943	СССР		143-й ГвШАП сбит 26.08.44
8999	М	№1	35	199	1943	СССР		140-й ГвШАП сбит 31.05.44
9000	М	№1	35	200	29.10.43	СССР		документ
9001	М	№1	36	01	1943	СССР		140-й ГвШАП сбит 31.05.44
9011	М	№1	36	11	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 12.01.45
9013	М	№1	36	13	1943	СССР		809-й ШАП сбит 01.01.45
9016	М	№1	36	16	1943	СССР		502-й ШАП сбит 13.04.44
9026	М	№1	36	26	1943	СССР		175-й ШАП
9025	М	№1	36	25	1943	СССР		140-й ГвШАП
9031	М	№1	36	31	1943	СССР		143-й ГвШАП сбит 08.08.44
9033	М	№1	36	33	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
9043	М	№1	36	43	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 03.06.44
9046	М	№1	36	46	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП
9047	М	№1	36	47	1943	СССР		143-й ГвШАП сбит 16.07.44
9062	М	№1	36	62	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП
9070	М	№1	36	70	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП
9073	М	№1	36	73	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 31.05.44
9081	М	№1	36	81	1943	СССР		873-й ШАП сбит 22.09.44
9086	М	№1	36	86	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП
9089	М	№1	36	89	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 31.05.44
9093	М	№1	36	93	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 31.05.44
9102	М	№1	36	102	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 20.12.43
9109	М	№1	36	109	1943	СССР		7-й ШАК сбит 19.04.44
9110	М	№1	36	110	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП, 686-й ШАП сбит 15.09.44
9112	М	№1	36	112	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП
9137	М	№1	36	137	1943	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 24.04.44
9149	М	№1	36	149	1943	СССР		1-я ШАД
9151	М	№1	36	151	1943	СССР		235-й ШАП сбит 21.03.44
9156	М	№1	36	156	1943	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 16.04.44
9157	М	№1	36	157	1943	СССР		451-й ШАП сбит 24.03.44
9167	М	№1	36	167	1943	СССР		947-й ШАП сбит 20.12.43
9170	М	№1	36	170	1943	СССР		235-й ШАП сбит 13.03.44
9173	М	№1	36	173	1943	СССР		1-я ШАД сбит 11.04.44
9175	М	№1	36	175	1943	СССР		сбит 08.05.44
9176	М	№1	36	176	1943	СССР		7-й ШАК
9180	М	№1	36	180	1943	СССР		7-й ШАК
9192	М	№1	36	192	1943	СССР		7-й ШАК
9193	М	№1	36	193	1943	СССР		1-я ШАД
9196	М	№1	36	196	1943	СССР		235-й ШАП сбит 27.03.44
9206	М	№1	37	06	1943	СССР		809-й ШАП сбит 14.03.44
9207	М	№1	37	07	1943	СССР		8-я ВА
9208	М	№1	37	08	1943	СССР		7-й ШАК сбит 07.05.44
9209	М	№1	37	09	1943	СССР		7-й ШАК
9216	М	№1	37	16	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 15.04.44
9220	М	№1	37	20	1943	СССР		7-й ШАК
9223	М	№1	37	23	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 13.01.44
9224	М	№1	37	24	1943	СССР		8-я ВА
9225	М	№1	37	25	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
9227	М	№1	37	27	1943	СССР		61-я ОКАЭ
9233	М	№1	37	33	1943	СССР		8-я ВА
9240	М	№1	37	40	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП
9242	М	№1	37	42	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 26.08.44
9243	М	№1	37	43	1943	СССР		7-й ШАК
9251	М	№1	37	51	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 26.04.44
9268	М	№1	37	68	1943	СССР		фото
9286	М	№1	37	86	1943	СССР		фото
9287	М	№1	37	87	1943	СССР		995-й ШАП уничтожен на земле 19.11.44
9323	М	№1	37	123	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 16.03.45
9343	М	№1	37	143	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 16.09.44
9345	М	№1	37	145	1943	СССР		143-й ГвШАП
9356	М	№1	37	156	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
9369	М	№1	37	169	1943	СССР		1-я ШАД
9395	М	№1	37	195	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
9407	М	№1	38	07	30.11.43	СССР		сбит обломки фото
9423	М	№1	38	23	1943	СССР	119	312-й ШАП, бн 8
9440	М	№1	38	55	1943	СССР		955-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
9447	М	№1	38	47	1943	СССР		995-й ШАП уничтожен на земле 19.11.44
9455	М	№1	38	55	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
9493	М	№1	38	93	1943	СССР		995-й ШАП сбит 23.11.44
9502	М	№1	38	102	1943	СССР	18	947-й ШАП сбит 14.10.44
9506	М	№1	38	106	1943	СССР		956-й ШАП сбит 21.02.45
9508	М	№1	38	108	1943	СССР		809-й ШАП сбит 01.01.45
9520	М	№1	38	120	1943	СССР	119	312-й ШАП
9547	М	№1	38	147	12.12.43	СССР		525-й ШАП сбит 13.11.44
9580	М	№1	38	180	1943	СССР		173-й ГвШАП сбит 01.03.45
9607	М	№1	39	07	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП
9614	М	№1	39	14	1943	СССР		143-й ГвШАП
9622	М	№1	39	22	1943	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 02.07.44
9624	М	№1	39	24	1943	СССР		140-й ГвШАП потерян 24.08.44
9626	М	№1	39	26	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП
9629	М	№1	39	29	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 21.02.45
9633	М	№1	39	33	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП
9635	М	№1	39	35	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
9662	М	№1	39	62	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП
9666	М	№1	39	66	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП
9691	М	№1	39	91	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП, бн 2
9696	М	№1	39	96	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП
9698	М	№1	39	98	1943	СССР	6	312-й ШАП
9711	М	№1	39	111	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП
9717	М	№1	39	117	1943	СССР		62-й ШАП
9722	М	№1	39	122	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП
9732	М	№1	39	132	29.12.43	СССР		документ
9734	М	№1	39	134	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 18.03.45
9737	М	№1	39	137	1943	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 06.10.44
9743	М	№1	39	143	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 26.10.44
9752	М	№1	39	152	1943	СССР		62-й ШАП
9757	М	№1	39	157	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 12.06.44
9759	М	№1	39	159	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 15.07.44
9760	М	№1	39	160	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 06.03.44
9770	М	№1	39	170	1943	СССР		130-й ГвШАП сбит 18.04.45
9777	М	№1	39	177	1943	СССР	10	312-й ШАП
9785	М	№1	39	185	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 28.01.45
9789	М	№1	39	189	1943	СССР		565-й ШАП сбит 24.03.45
9795	М	№1	39	195	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП
9815	М	№1	40	15	1943	СССР		198-й ШАП
9816	М	№1	40	16	1943	СССР		565-й ШАП потерян 08.05.45
9823	М	№1	40	23	1943	СССР		431-й ШАП, 174-й ГвШАП
9825	М	№1	40	25	1943	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
9829	М	№1	40	29	1943	СССР		565-й ШАП сбит 24.03.45
9843	М	№1	40	43	1944	СССР		73-й ГвШАП сбит 16.04.45
9846	М3	№1	40	46	1944	СССР		7-й ГвШАД сбит 18.03.45
9856	М3	№1	40	56	1944	СССР		90-й ГвШАП потерян 19.04.45
9857	М	№1	40	57	1944	СССР		130-й ГвШАП сбит 23.09.44
9859	М	№1	40	59	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
9860	М	№1	40	60	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 04.03.45
9863	М	№1	40	63	1944	СССР	9	312-й ШАП
9865	М	№1	40	65	1944	СССР	106	312-й ШАП
9867	М	№1	40	67	1944	СССР		167-й ГвШАП сбит
9869	М	№1	40	69	10.01.44	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 09.10.44
9889	М	№1	40	89	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
9891	М	№1	40	91	1944	СССР	117	312-й ШАП
9895	М	№1	40	95	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
9896	М	№1	40	96	1944	СССР		688-й ШАП
9898	М	№1	40	98	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 09.10.44
9906	М	№1	40	106	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 21.02.45
9913	М	№1	40	113	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД сбит 25.01.45
9928	М	№1	40	128	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
9933	М	№1	40	133	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
9947	М	№1	40	147	1944	СССР		5-я ВА сбит 13.11.44
9953	М	№1	40	153	1944	СССР		967-й ШАП потерян 08.07.44
9961	М	№1	40	167	1944	СССР		сбит 06.05.44
9976	М	№1	40	176	1944	СССР		967-й ШАП
9982	М	№1	40	182	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП
9992	М	№1	40	192	1944	СССР	86	312-й ШАП, бн 3
9997	М	№1	40	197	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
10000	М	№1	40	200	29.01.44	СССР		документ
10016	М	№1	41	16	1944	СССР		989-й ШАП
10027	М	№1	41	27	1944	СССР		сбит 16.06.44
10042	М	№1	41	42	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 17.02.45
10068	М	№1	41	68	27.01.44	СССР		документ
10069	М	№1	41	69	1944	СССР		637-й ШАП
10087	М	№1	41	87	1944	СССР		688-й ШАП
10101	М	№1	41	101	1944	СССР		688-й ШАП
10102	М	№1	41	102	1944	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 01.07.44
10105	КР	№1	41	105	06.02.44	СССР		1-я ЗАБр, 14-я КАЭ ТОФ потерян 21.07.44
10109	УИл	№1	41	109	1944	СССР		испытания 07.44
10121	М	№1	41	121	1944	СССР		7-я ГвШАД потерян 24.04.45
10144	М	№1	41	144	1944	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 26.03.45
10146	М	№1	41	146	1944	СССР		995-й ШАП сбит 23.11.44
10150	М	№1	41	150	1944	СССР		637-й ШАП сбит 01.04.45
10173	М	№1	41	173	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
10174	М	№1	41	174	1944	СССР		995-й ШАП уничтожен на земле 19.11.44
10180	М	№1	41	180	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП
10187	М	№1	41	187	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
10193	М	№1	41	174	1944	СССР		995-й ШАП уничтожен на земле 19.11.44
10196	М	№1	41	196	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
10218	М	№1	42	18	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 14.09.44
10219	М	№1	42	19	1944	СССР	103	312-й ШАП
10229	М	№1	42	29	1944	СССР		9-я ЗАБр потерян 20.01.45
10234	М	№1	42	34	1944	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 22.08.44
10240	М	№1	42	40	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 25.09.44
10294	М	№1	42	94	1944	СССР	71	92-й ГвШАП сбит 16.11.44
10329	М	№1	42	129	1944	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 18.07.44
10338	М	№1	42	138	1944	СССР		7-й ГвШАП сбит 23.09.44
10339	М	№1	42	139	1944	СССР		953-й ШАП сбит 30.07.44
10342	М	№1	42	142	1944	СССР		953-й ШАП потерян 16.08.44
10347	М	№1	42	147	1944	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 15.07.44
10349	М	№1	42	149	1944	СССР		8-я ГвШАП сбит 12.01.45
10354	М	№1	42	154	1944	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 07.10.44
10355	М	№1	42	155	1944	СССР		688-й ШАП
10356	М	№1	42	156	1944	СССР		688-й ШАП
10387	М	№1	42	187	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 08.12.44
10388	М	№1	42	188	1944	СССР		953-й ШАП сбит 06.44
10391	М	№1	42	191	25.02.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
10402	М	№1	43	02	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП, 75-й ГвШАП
10403	М	№1	43	03	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
10406	М	№1	43	06	29.02.44	СССР		документ
10408	М	№1	43	08	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД сбит 22.01.45
10409	М	№1	43	09	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП
10416	М	№1	43	16	1944	СССР		953-й ШАП сбит 26.07.44
10419	М	№1	43	19	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД потерян 26.03.45
10420	М	№1	43	20	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП
10428	М	№1	43	28	07.03.44	СССР		документ
10441	М	№1	43	41	1944	СССР		956-й ШАП сбит 19.08.44
10447	М	№1	43	47	1944	СССР		956-й ШАП сбит 20.08.44
10462	М	№1	43	62	1944	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 24.07.44
10454	М	№1	43	54	1944	СССР		235-й ШАП сбит 13.11.44
10466	М	№1	43	66	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
10472	М	№1	43	72	1944	СССР		235-й ШАП сбит 01.12.44
10478	М	№1	43	78	1944	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 17.04.44
10484	М	№1	43	84	1944	СССР		190-й ШАП сбит 16.04.44
10485	М	№1	43	85	1944	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 02.07.44
10495	М	№1	43	95	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 21.02.45
10513	М	№1	43	113	1944	СССР		995-й ШАП сбит 19.01.45
10526	М	№1	43	126	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП потерян 30.07.44
10529	М	№1	43	129	1944	СССР		565-й ШАП
10530	М	№1	43	130	1944	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 05.07.44
10532	М	№1	43	132	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 25.06.44
10544	М	№1	43	144	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД
10559	М	№1	43	159	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП
10565	М	№1	43	165	1944	СССР		ЛИИ, 952-й ШАП сбит 02.04.45
10566	М	№1	43	166	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 06.10.44
10569	М	№1	43	169	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД сбит 27.03.45
10571	М	№1	43	171	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС, 198-й ШАП испытания 03.44
10573	М	№1	43	173	1944	СССР		испытания
10575	М	№1	43	175	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 15.01.45
10579	М	№1	43	179	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 16.10.44
10582	М	№1	43	182	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД сбит 24.04.45
10585	М	№1	43	185	1944	СССР		688-й ШАП
10586	М	№1	43	186	1944	СССР	19	989-й ШАП сбит 09.03.45
10588	М	№1	43	188	1944	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 16.04.45
10594	М	№1	43	194	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД потерян 20.01.45
10602	М	№1	44	02	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 30.06.44
10614	М	№1	44	14	1944	СССР		567-й ШАП потерян 22.07.44
10618	М	№1	44	18	1944	СССР	83	92-й ГвШАП сбит 16.11.44
10619	М	№1	44	19	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 16.10.44
10620	М	№1	44	20	1944	СССР		131-й ГвШАП сбит 23.10.44
10625	М	№1	44	25	1944	СССР		688-й ШАП
10626	М	№1	44	26	1944	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 02.11.44
10627	М	№1	44	27	1944	СССР		311-я ШАД сбит 08.08.44
10629	М	№1	44	29	1944	СССР		637-й ШАП сбит 01.04.45
10659	М	№1	44	59	1944	СССР		688-й ШАП
10672	М	№1	44	72	1944	СССР		688-й ШАП
10685	М	№1	44	85	1944	СССР		208-й ШАП потерян 19.01.45
10694	М	№1	44	94	1944	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 15.07.44
10696	М	№1	44	96	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
10737	М	№1	44	137	1944	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 15.04.45
10742	М	№1	44	142	26.03.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
10764	М	№1	44	164	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 18.05.44
10775	М	№1	44	175	1944	СССР	9	312-й ШАП
10777	М	№1	44	177	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 18.03.45
10781	М	№1	44	181	1944	СССР		сбит 16.04.45
10783	М	№1	44	183	1944	СССР		41-й ШАП
10784	М	№1	44	184	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 20.12.45
10792	М	№1	44	192	1944	СССР	8	312-й ШАП сбит 10.10.44
10813	М	№1	45	13	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 20.02.45
10816	М	№1	45	16	1944	СССР		688-й ШАП
10830	М	№1	45	30	1944	СССР	78	312-й ШАП, бн 8, бн 2
10840	М	№1	45	40	1944	СССР		525-й ШАП
10849	М	№1	45	49	1944	СССР	126	312-й ШАП
10852	М	№1	45	52	1944	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 16.07.44
10862	М	№1	45	62	1944	СССР		214-я ШАД сбит 1944
10868	М	№1	45	68	1944	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 27.08.44
10885	М	№1	45	85	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП потерян 11.02.45
10887	М	№1	45	87	1944	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 23.06.44
10888	М	№1	45	88	1944	СССР		198-й ГвШАП
10891	М	№1	45	91	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
10892	М	№1	45	92	1944	СССР		175-й ГвШАП
10898	М	№1	45	98	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 27.01.45
10903	М	№1	45	103	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП
10904	М	№1	45	104	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 26.01.45
10908	М	№1	45	108	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
10909	М	№1	45	109	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
10919	М	№1	45	119	1944	СССР	7	312-й ШАП
10925	М	№1	45	125	08.04.44	СССР		1-я ЗАБр, 571-й ШАП сбит 30.09.44
10927	М	№1	45	127	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД
10933	М	№1	45	133	1944	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 16.03.45
10948	М	№1	45	148	1944	СССР		207-й ОКРАП сбит 11.44
10950	М	№1	45	150	1944	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 17.08.44
10958	М	№1	45	158	1944	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 20.03.45
10960	М	№1	45	160	1944	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 27.08.44
10962	М	№1	45	162	1944	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 13.07.44
10967	М3	№1	45	167	1944	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 04.01.45
10972	М3	№1	45	172	1944	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 14.07.44
10982	М3	№1	45	182	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП
10985	М3	№1	45	185	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП
10987	М3	№1	45	187	1944	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 04.01.45
10982	М3	№1	45	182	1944	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 20.03.45
10994	М3	№1	45	194	1944	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 15.04.45
10998	М3	№1	45	198	1944	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 19.01.45
10999	М3	№1	45	199	1944	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 22.07.44
11000	М3	№1	45	200	14.04.44	СССР		документ
11002	М3	№1	46	02	1944	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 22.08.44
11012	М3	№1	46	12	1944	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 17.08.44
11013	М3	№1	46	13	1944	СССР		93-й ГвШАП сбит 20.04.45
11019	М3	№1	46	19	1944	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 11.08.44
11033	М3	№1	46	33	1944	СССР		130-й ГвШАП сбит 23.04.45
11039	М3	№1	46	39	05.44	СССР		испытания 05.44
11046	М3	№1	46	46	1944	СССР		131-й ГвШАП сбит 20.04.45
11048	М3	№1	46	48	1944	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 22.07.44
11049	М3	№1	46	49	1944	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 17.08.44
11054	М3	№1	46	54	1944	СССР		5-я ГвШАД сбит 18.04.45
11058	М3	№1	46	58	1944	СССР		5-я ГвШАД
11065	М3	№1	46	65	1944	СССР		873-й ШАП
11068	М3	№1	46	68	1944	СССР		873-й ШАП сбит 09.08.44
11082	М3	№1	46	82	1944	СССР		сбит 1944
11084	М3	№1	46	84	1944	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 01.09.44
11106	М3	№1	46	106	1944	СССР		688-й ШАП сбит 23.06.44
11122	М3	№1	46	122	1944	СССР		565-й ШАП
11150	М3	№1	46	150	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 28.09.44
11164	М3	№1	46	164	1943	СССР	102	312-й ШАП, бн 7
11165	М3	№1	46	165	1944	СССР		947-й ШАП
11167	М3	№1	46	167	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП
11180	М3	№1	46	180	1944	СССР		637-й ШАП 
11183	М3	№1	46	183	1944	СССР	17	947-й ШАП
11224	М3	№1	47	24	1944	СССР		173-й ГвШАП сбит 16.04.45
11233	М3	№1	47	33	1944	СССР		189-я ШАД сбит 09.04.45
11237	М3	№1	47	37	1944	СССР	19	947-й ШАП сбит 28.10.44
11238	М3	№1	47	38	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 26.08.44
11243	М3	№1	47	43	1944	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 14.10.44
11269	М3	№1	47	69	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП
11294	М3	№1	47	94	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП
11360	М3	№1	47	160	1944	СССР	99	92-й ГвШАП сбит 16.11.44
11371	М3	№1	47	171	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
11395	М3	№1	47	195	1944	СССР		989-й ШАП
11402	М3	№1	48	02	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
11408	М3	№1	48	08	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
11425	М3	№1	48	25	1944	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 04.01.45
11429	М3	№1	48	29	1944	СССР		715-й ШАП сбит 14.12.44
11435	М3	№1	48	35	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД сбит 12.04.45
11447	М3	№1	48	47	1944	СССР		фото ремонт
11455	М3	№1	48	55	1944	СССР		фото ремонт
11465	М3	№1	48	65	1944	СССР		715-й ШАП потерян 17.04.45
11467	М3	№1	48	67	1944	СССР	38	989-й ШАП потерян 08.03.45
11474	М3	№1	48	74	1944	СССР		995-й ШАП уничтожен на земле 19.11.44
11476	М3	№1	48	76	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
11477	М3	№1	48	77	1944	СССР	32	989-й ШАП
11493	М3	№1	48	93	1944	СССР		267-я ШАД
11505	КР	№1	48	105	1944	СССР		207-й ОКРАП
11511	М3	№1	48	111	1944	СССР		624-й ШАП потерян 25.08.45
11550	М3	№1	48	150	1944	СССР		715-й ШАП сбит 14.12.44
11551	М3	№1	48	151	1944	СССР		715-й ШАП сбит 14.12.44
11553	М3	№1	48	153	1944	СССР		715-й ШАП сбит 14.12.44
11560	М3	№1	48	160	1944	СССР	30	989-й ШАП сбит 08.03.45
11565	М3	№1	48	165	1944	СССР		715-й ШАП сбит 14.12.44
11574	М3	№1	48	174	1944	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 03.03.45
11576	М3	№1	48	176	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 03.03.45
11610	М3	№1	49	10	1944	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 09.03.45
11611	М3	№1	49	11	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 12.01.45
11619	М3	№1	49	19	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 15.09.44
11621	М3	№1	49	21	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
11634	М3	№1	49	34	1944	СССР		7-й ГвШАП сбит 23.09.44
11637	М3	№1	49	37	1944	СССР		143-й ГвШАП
11651	М3	№1	49	51	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП
11663	М3	№1	49	63	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 27.09.44
11682	М3	№1	49	82	1944	СССР		140-й ГвШАП сбит 22.08.44
11684	М3	№1	49	84	1944	СССР		637-й ШАП сбит 20.04.45
11692	М3	№1	49	92	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП
11698	М3	№1	49	98	1944	СССР		565-й ШАП сбит 15.04.45
11710	М3	№1	49	110	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
11750	М3	№1	49	150	07.07.44	СССР		1-я ЗАБр, 182-я ШАД сбит 09.44
11757	КР	№1	49	157	1944	СССР		207-й ОКРАП
11787	М3	№1	49	187	1944	СССР		539-й ШАП столкновение с Ил-2 №11832 26.09.44
11799	М3	№1	49	199	1944	СССР		141-й ГвШАП сбит 30.03.45
11832	М3	№1	50	32	1944	СССР		539-й ШАП столкновение с Ил-2 №11787 26.09.44
11853	М3	№1	50	53	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
11868	М3	№1	50	68	1944	СССР		621-й ШАП сбит 09.03.45
11907	М3	№1	50	107	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 25.02.45
11915	КР	№1	50	115	1944	СССР		207-й ОКРАП
11930	М3	№1	50	130	1944	СССР		637-й ШАП сбит 20.04.45
11933	КР	№1	50	133	1944	СССР		96-й ОКРАП сбит 14.03.45
11936	М3	№1	50	136	1944	СССР		Чехословакия
11939	М3	№1	50	139	1944	СССР		996-й ШАП сбит 04.05.45
11942	М3	№1	50	142	1944	СССР		131-й ГвШАП сбит 25.04.45
11977	М3	№1	50	177	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
12000	М3	№1	50	200	27.07.44	СССР		документ
12013	М3	№1	51	13	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 12.01.45
12016	М3	№1	51	16	1944	СССР		996-й ШАП потерян 04.05.45
12052	М3	№1	51	52	1944	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 04.01.45
12054	М3	№1	51	54	1944	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 04.01.45
12058	М3	№1	51	58	1944	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 29.12.44
12102	М3	№1	51	102	1944	СССР		5-й ГвШАП сбит 29.04.45
12125	М3	№1	51	125	1944	СССР		Югославия 107.AП
12135	М3	№1	51	135	10.08.44	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 03.03.45
12150	М3	№1	51	150	1944	СССР	15	996-й ШАП сбит 1945
12175	М3	№1	51	175	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1944
12177	М3	№1	51	177	1944	СССР		311-я ШАД сбит 15.04.45
12188	М3	№1	51	188	1944	СССР		Чехословакия
12195	М3	№1	51	195	1944	СССР		996-й ШАП сбит 19.04.45
12216	М3	№1	52	16	1944	СССР		312-й ШАП
12232	М3	№1	52	32	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
12236	М3	№1	52	36	1944	СССР		312-й ШАП
12238	М3	№1	52	38	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
12252	М3	№1	52	52	20.08.44	СССР		документ
12260	М3	№1	52	60	1944	СССР		187-й ГвШАП сбит 23.11.44
12315	М3	№1	52	115	1944	СССР		131-й ГвШАП сбит 17.11.44
12362	М3	№1	52	162	1944	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
12368	М3	№1	52	168	1944	СССР		Чехословакия
12385	М3	№1	52	185	1944	СССР		Чехословакия
12396	М3	№1	52	196	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 24.03.45
12400	М3	№1	52	200	1944	СССР	19	Чехословакия
12425	М3	№1	53	25	1944	СССР		996-й ШАП потерян 16.03.45
12433	М3	№1	53	33	1944	СССР		208-й ШАП
12437	М3	№1	53	37	1944	СССР		Чехословакия
12438	М3	№1	53	38	1944	СССР	38	Чехословакия, Кбелы
12452	М3	№1	53	52	1944	СССР		Чехословакия
12456	М3	№1	53	56	1944	СССР		637-й ШАП потерян 25.05.45
12460	М3	№1	53	60	1944	СССР		637-й ШАП сбит 01.04.45
12464	М3	№1	53	64	1944	СССР		Чехословакия
12465	М3	№1	53	65	1944	СССР		Чехословакия
12469	М3	№1	53	69	1944	СССР		Чехословакия
12470	М3	№1	53	70	1944	СССР	14	Чехословакия
12480	М3	№1	53	80	1944	СССР		Чехословакия
12502	М3	№1	53	102	1944	СССР		131-й ГвШАП сбит 04.02.45
12506	М3	№1	53	106	1944	СССР		Чехословакия
12511	М3	№1	53	111	1944	СССР		Чехословакия 30.LP 15 авария 14.12.48
12549	М3	№1	53	149	1944	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
12586	М3	№1	53	186	1944	СССР		7-я ГвШАД
12611	М3	№1	54	11	1944	СССР		Чехословакия 30.LP 34
12616	М3	№1	54	16	1944	СССР		131-й ГвШАП
12623	М3	№1	54	23	1944	СССР		131-й ГвШАП сбит 04.02.45
12671	М3	№1	54	71	1944	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
12675	М3	№1	54	75	1944	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
12684	М3	№1	54	84	1944	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
12687	М3	№1	54	87	1944	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
12726	М3	№1	54	126	1944	СССР		130-й ГвШАП сбит 04.04.45
12842	М3	№1	55	42	1944	СССР		131-й ГвШАП сбит 17.03.45
12840	М3	№1	55	40	1944	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 1945
12845	М3	№1	55	45	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 01.45
12862	М3	№1	55	62	1944	СССР		996-й ШАП сбит 01.05.45
12919	М3	№1	55	119	1944	СССР		565-й ШАП сбит 23.04.45
12951	М3	№1	55	151	1944	СССР		565-й ШАП сбит 15.04.45
13000	М3	№1	55	200	13.11.44	СССР		документ
13002	М3	№1	56	02	1944	СССР		996-й ШАП
13085	М3	№1	56	85	1944	СССР		174-й ГвШАП сбит 20.04.45
13086	М3	№1	56	86	1944	СССР		173-й ГвШАП сбит 16.04.45
13198	М3	№1	56	198	1944	СССР		174-й ГвШАП сбит 16.04.45
13265	М3	№1	57	65	29.12.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
13447	М3	№1	58	47	1945	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 19.04.45
13461	М3	№1	58	61	28.01.45	СССР	32	60-й ШАП ТОФ потерян 10.07.46
14000	М3	№1	61	00	12.04.45	СССР		документ
14092	М3	№1	61	92	04.45	СССР		документ
14508	М3	№1	63	08	1945	СССР		последний

----------


## lindr

зав номер модиф. завод серия № в серии дата выпуска Эксплуатант БН примечания

30000		№30	00	00	1942	СССР		НИПАВ испытания 01.42
30136		№30	01	36	1942	СССР		995-й ШАП потерян 27.01.43
30204		№30	02	04	1942	СССР		237-й ШАП
30206		№30	02	06	1942	СССР		657-й ШАП потерян 27.05.43
30217		№30	02	17	1942	СССР		34-й ЗАП потерян 05.07.44
30303		№30	03	03	1942	СССР		565-й ШАП 03.43
30306		№30	03	06	1942	СССР	19	198-й ШАП сбит 07.03.43
30308		№30	03	08	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП сбит 18.08.42
30318		№30	03	18	1942	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 12.05.44
30321		№30	03	21	1942	СССР		299-й ШАП
30322		№30	03	22	1942	СССР		671-й ШАП сбит 09.09.42
30341		№30	03	41	1942	СССР		РС испытания 07.42
30348		№30	03	48	08.06.42	СССР		783-й ШАП
30349		№30	03	49	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС 37мм испытания 1943
30350		№30	03	50	1942	СССР		2-я ВА
30419		№30	04	19	1942	СССР		685-й ШАП сбит 27.08.42
30425		№30	04	25	1942	СССР		594-й ШАП сбит 03.09.42
30426		№30	04	26	1942	СССР		237-й ШАП сбит 22.08.42
30505		№30	05	05	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП потерян 23.06.43
30514		№30	05	14	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 15.02.43
30516		№30	05	16	1942	СССР		775-й ШАП сбит 01.08.42
30527		№30	05	27	1942	СССР		775-й ШАП сбит 01.08.42
30532		№30	05	32	1942	СССР		775-й ШАП сбит 04.08.42
30538		№30	05	38	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 06.02.43
30556		№30	05	56	1942	СССР		237-й ШАП сбит 22.08.42
30576		№30	05	76	1942	СССР		618-й ШАП сбит 14.09.43
30588		№30	05	88	1942	СССР		2-я ВА
30608		№30	06	08	1942	СССР		671-й ШАП сбит 06.08.42
30613		№30	06	13	31.07.42	СССР		625-й ШАП сбит 24.08.42
30628		№30	06	28	1942	СССР		639-й ШАП
30632		№30	06	32	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП сбит 22.08.42
30636		№30	06	36	1942	СССР		594-й ШАП
30637		№30	06	37	1942	СССР		873-й ШАП
30641		№30	06	41	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
30642		№30	06	42	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП сбит 22.08.42
30647		№30	06	47	1942	СССР		документ
30650		№30	06	50	1942	СССР		594-й ШАП, 810-й ШАП сбит 29.01.43
30656		№30	06	56	1942	СССР		594-й ШАП сбит 03.09.42
30657		№30	06	57	1942	СССР		237-й ШАП сбит 03.09.42
30663		№30	06	63	1942	СССР		594-й ШАП, 606-й ШАП
30664		№30	06	64	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
30667		№30	06	67	1942	СССР		606-й ШАП сбит 22.08.42
30669		№30	06	69	06.08.42	СССР	19	1-я ОУТАЭ, 594-й ШАП, 198-й ШАП сбит 17.12.42
30674		№30	06	74	08.42	СССР		594-й ШАП сбит 02.09.42
30675		№30	06	75	1942	СССР		237-й ШАП
30676		№30	06	76	1942	СССР		594-й ШАП сбит 03.09.42
30677		№30	06	77	1942	СССР		594-й ШАП
30678		№30	06	78	1942	СССР		237-й ШАП сбит 21.08.42
30681		№30	06	81	1942	СССР		594-й ШАП сбит 03.09.42
30683		№30	06	83	1942	СССР		594-й ШАП сбит 12.09.42
30691		№30	06	91	1942	СССР		687-й ШАП сбит 24.08.42
30698		№30	06	98	1942	СССР		671-й ШАП сбит 09.09.42
30704		№30	07	04	1942	СССР		639-й ШАП сбит 13.09.42
30708		№30	07	08	1942	СССР		1-я ОУТАЭ, 6-й ГвШАП сбит 15.09.42
30709		№30	07	09	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП
30714		№30	07	14	1942	СССР		704-й ШАП сбит 12.01.43
30715		№30	07	15	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП потерян 22.08.43
30716		№30	07	16	1942	СССР		6-й ГвШАП сбит 30.09.42
30723		№30	07	23	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 19.08.43
30748		№30	07	48	1942	СССР		625-й ШАП сбит 05.09.42
30754	ПМ	№30	07	54	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП потерян 25.05.43 самоподрыв БК
30765		№30	07	65	1942	СССР		639-й ШАП сбит 13.09.42
30770		№30	07	70	1942	СССР		571-й ШАП сбит
30777		№30	07	77	1942	СССР		2-я ВА
30779		№30	07	79	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП
30781		№30	07	81	1942	СССР		704-й ШАП сбит 02.43
30785		№30	07	85	1942	СССР		174-й ШАП, 15-й ГвШАП сбит 22.06.43
30789		№30	07	89	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП
30790	УИл	№30	07	90	09.42	СССР		документ
30792		№30	07	92	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП
30795	ПМ	№30	07	95	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 14.02.43
30798		№30	07	98	1942	СССР		документ
30802		№30	08	02	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП
30803		№30	08	03	1942	СССР		174-й ШАП, 15-й ГвШАП
30808		№30	08	08	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 12.01.43
30809	ПМ	№30	08	09	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 17.01.43
30810	ПМ	№30	08	10	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП столкновение в воздухе потерян 05.07.43
30814		№30	08	14	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП
30815		№30	08	15	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП
30816		№30	08	16	1942	СССР		15-й УТАП потерян 07.06.43
30817		№30	08	17	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 17.02.43
30821		№30	08	21	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 12.01.43
30823		№30	07	23	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 10.02.43
30824		№30	08	24	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 12.01.43
30825		№30	08	25	1942	СССР		сбит 08.12.42
30828		№30	08	28	1942	СССР		288-й ШАП сбит 04.10.42
30831		№30	08	31	1942	СССР		235-й ШАП сбит 15.10.42
30837		№30	08	37	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП
30838		№30	08	38	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП
30842		№30	08	42	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 13.01.43
30846		№30	08	46	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП потерян 13.01.43
30848		№30	08	48	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 16.01.43
30851		№30	08	51	1942	СССР		235-й ШАП сбит 15.10.42
30863		№30	08	63	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП потерян 15.02.43
30864		№30	08	64	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 21.02.43
30868		№30	08	68	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП
30877		№30	08	77	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 23.07.43
30878		№30	08	78	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП
30879		№30	08	79	1942	СССР		735-й ШАП
30880		№30	08	80	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 18.02.43
30881		№30	08	81	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 18.02.43
30882		№30	08	82	1942	СССР		288-й ШАП потерян 01.10.42
30884		№30	08	84	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 23.01.43
30887	М	№30	08	87	1942	СССР		УБТ турель испытания 10.42
30897	М	№30	08	97	1942	СССР		ШКАС турель испытания 10.42, 800-й ШАП сбит 13.05.43
30800		№30	08	100	1942	СССР		15-й ГвШАП сбит 21.01.43
30902		№30	09	02	1942	СССР		704-й ШАП сбит 15.02.42
30904		№30	09	04	1942	СССР		33-й ГвШАП сбит 16.01.43
30915		№30	09	15	1942	СССР		811-й ШАП потерян 13.10.42
30919		№30	09	19	1942	СССР		811-й ШАП сбит 01.10.42
30924		№30	09	24	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 18.02.43
30930		№30	09	30	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 07.07.43
30934	ПМ	№30	09	34	1942	СССР		6-й ГвШАП сбит 03.09.43
30942		№30	09	42	1942	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 29.09.43
30960		№30	09	60	1942	СССР		735-й ШАП потерян 04.43
30962		№30	09	62	1942	СССР		3-я ЗАБ, 784-й ШАП столкновение с Ил-2 потерян 13.01.43
30972		№30	09	72	1942	СССР	41	57-й СБАП КБФ сбит 11.02.43
30988		№30	09	88	1942	СССР		784-й ШАП потерян 17.12.42
30992		№30	09	92	1942	СССР		784-й ШАП
30996	УИл	№30	09	96	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП
301001		№30	10	01	1942	СССР		784-й ШАП
301008		№30	10	08	1942	СССР		784-й ШАП
301011		№30	10	11	1942	СССР		784-й ШАП
301015		№30	10	15	1942	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
301016		№30	10	16	1942	СССР		сбит
301020		№30	10	16	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 21.01.44
301024		№30	10	24	1942	СССР	024	230-й ШАП сбит 17.01.43
301025		№30	10	25	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 06.12.43
301036		№30	10	36	1942	СССР		784-й ШАП
301038		№30	10	38	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП потерян 09.10.43
301041		№30	10	41	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 04.02.43
301046		№30	10	46	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 01.04.43
301047		№30	10	47	1942	СССР		801-й ШАП сбит 13.01.43
301049		№30	10	49	1942	СССР		784-й ШАП сбит 30.12.42
301053		№30	10	53	1942	СССР		230-й ШАП сбит 17.02.43
301056	УИл	№30	10	56	1942	СССР		784-й ШАП
301058		№30	10	58	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания
301060		№30	10	60	10.42	СССР	19	243-я ШАД Монино
301062		№30	10	62	1942	СССР		873-й ШАП
301064		№30	10	64	1942	СССР		288-й ШАП
301082		№30	10	82	1942	СССР		9-я ЗАБр потерян 19.04.43
301085		№30	10	85	1942	СССР		74-й ШАП потерян 20.11.42
301089		№30	10	89	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП
301092		№30	10	92	1942	СССР		74-й ШАП сбит 19.02.43
301112	М	№30	11	12	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС, 872-й ШАП
301113		№30	11	13	1942	СССР		995-й ШАП потерян 10.03.43
301115		№30	11	15	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
301122	М	№30	11	22	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС АМ-38М испытания 01-02.43
301123		№30	11	23	1942	СССР		2-я УТАЭ потерян 02.06.43
301125		№30	11	25	1942	СССР		801-й ШАП сбит 14.02.43
301126		№30	11	26	1942	СССР		801-й ШАП сбит 24.02.43
301140	М	№30	11	40	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 12.42-01.43
301143		№30	11	43	1942	СССР		фото
301162		№30	11	62	1942	СССР		999-й ШАП потерян 25.01.43
301180		№30	11	80	1942	СССР		996-й ШАП потерян 04.03.43
301181		№30	11	81	1942	СССР		704-й ШАП сбит 02.43
301187		№30	11	87	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 21.02.43
301188		№30	11	88	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 21.02.43
301189		№30	11	89	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП
301194		№30	11	94	1942	СССР		230-й ШАП сбит 14.02.43
301195		№30	11	95	1942	СССР		2-я УТАЭ потерян 01.08.43
301197		№30	11	97	1942	СССР		230-й ШАП сбит 02.43
301204	М	№30	12	04	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 06.07.43
301212	М	№30	12	12	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
301214		№30	12	14	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 15.02.43
301215		№30	12	15	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 01.04.43
301216		№30	12	16	1942	СССР		34-й ЗАП сбит 05.10.44
301221	М	№30	12	21	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 02.08.43
301228		№30	12	28	1942	СССР		704-й ШАП сбит 17.02.43 "Ярославский комсомолец"
301232		№30	12	32	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
301233	М	№30	12	33	1942	СССР		996-й ШАП потерян 10.02.43
301234	М	№30	12	34	1942	СССР		999-й ШАП потерян 26.01.43
301235	М	№30	12	35	1942	СССР		995-й ШАП столкновение с 301320 потерян 13.03.43
301239	М	№30	12	39	1942	СССР		996-й ШАП потерян 04.03.43
301241	М	№30	12	41	1942	СССР		995-й ШАП потерян 11.03.43
301243	М	№30	12	43	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 06.02.43
301244	М	№30	12	44	1942	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит 30.03.43
301249	М	№30	12	49	1942	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 09.07.43
301250	М	№30	12	50	1942	СССР		801-й ШАП сбит 14.02.43
301252		№30	12	52	1942	СССР		673-й ШАП
301253		№30	12	53	1942	СССР		673-й ШАП
301256	М	№30	12	56	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 01.04.43
301257	М	№30	12	57	28.12.42	СССР		996-й ШАП
301263	М	№30	12	63	1942	СССР		704-й ШАП
301270	М	№30	12	70	1942	СССР		704-й ШАП
301271	М	№30	12	71	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП
301277	М	№30	12	77	1942	СССР		673-й ШАП
301287	М	№30	12	87	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП "Ярославский комсомолец"
301291	М	№30	12	91	1942	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 09.09.42
301295?	М	№30	12	95	1942	СССР		198-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
301298	М	№30	12	98	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП потерян 19.11.43
301302		№30	13	02	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 07.07.43
301303		№30	13	03	1942	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 07.07.43
301305	М	№30	13	05	1942	СССР		943-й ШАП
301306	М	№30	13	06	1942	СССР		667-й ШАП сбит 17.02.43
301311	М	№30	13	11	1942	СССР		996-й ШАП потерян 26.01.43
301314	М	№30	13	14	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП
301318	М	№30	13	18	1942	СССР		735-й ШАП
301319	М	№30	13	19	1942	СССР		995-й ШАП потерян 21.01.43
301320	М	№30	13	19	1942	СССР		995-й ШАП столкновение с 301235 потерян 13.03.43
301321	М	№30	13	21	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 20.05.43
301325	М	№30	13	25	1942	СССР		999-й ШАП потерян 17.04.43
301327	М	№30	13	27	1942	СССР		735-й ШАП
301332	М	№30	13	32	1942	СССР		995-й ШАП потерян 02.02.43
301333	М	№30	13	33	1942	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 05.07.43
301337	М	№30	13	37	1942	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 01.04.43
301341	М	№30	13	41	1942	СССР		2-я УТАЭ потерян 06.05.43
301345	М	№30	13	45	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 18.02.43
301349	М	№30	13	49	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 06.05.43
301356	М	№30	13	56	1942	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 27.07.43
301358	М	№30	13	58	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 01.04.43
301365	М	№30	13	65	1942	СССР		996-й ШАП сбит 15.07.43
301366	М	№30	13	66	1942	СССР		2-й ШАК
301369	М	№30	13	69	1942	СССР		673-й ШАП
301383	М	№30	13	83	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 14.02.43
301391	М	№30	13	91	09.01.43	СССР		820-й ШАП потерян 10.06.43
301392	М	№30	13	92	1942	СССР		703-й ШАП
301395	М	№30	13	95	1942	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 06.07.43
301397	М	№30	13	97	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 08.03.43
301404	М	№30	14	04	1942	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
301408	М	№30	14	08	1942	СССР		996-й ШАП
301411	М	№30	14	11	1942	СССР		999-й ШАП потерян 19.04.43
301413	М	№30	14	13	1942	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 22.07.43
301414	М	№30	14	14	1942	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 04.11.44
301417	М	№30	14	17	11.42	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 10.06.43
301425	М	№30	14	25	11.42	СССР		66-й ШАП потерян 27.04.43
301427	М	№30	14	27	11.42	СССР		документ
301431	М	№30	14	31	1942	СССР		потерян 24.12.44
301433	М	№30	14	33	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 07.05.43
301438	М	№30	14	38	11.42	СССР		593-й ШАП потерян 11.02.44
301441	М	№30	14	41	11.42	СССР		потерян 1943
301442	М	№30	14	42	11.42	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
301446	М	№30	14	46	11.42	СССР		943-й ШАП
301448	М	№30	14	48	1942	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 10.07.43
301467	М	№30	14	67	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 07.43
301470	М	№30	14	70	1942	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
301472	М	№30	14	72	1942	СССР		801-й ШАП сбит 24.02.43
301476	М	№30	14	76	1942	СССР		810-й ШАП
301480	М	№30	14	80	1942	СССР		673-й ШАП
301490	М	№30	14	90	1942	СССР		6-й ГвШАП сбит 03.09.43
301496	М	№30	14	96	01.02.43	СССР		потерян 07.05.43
301504	М	№30	15	04	01.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
301506	М	№30	15	06	01.43	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 06.05.43
301511	М	№30	15	11	01.43	СССР		потерян 08.08.43
301515	М	№30	15	15	01.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
301516	М	№30	15	16	01.43	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 21.10.43
301520	М	№30	15	20	01.43	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
301524	М	№30	15	24	01.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
301531	М	№30	15	31	01.43	СССР		872-й ШАП
301537	М	№30	15	37	01.43	СССР		943-й ШАП
301538	М	№30	15	38	01.43	СССР		943-й ШАП
301544	М	№30	15	44	01.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 05-07.07.43
301545	М	№30	15	45	01.43	СССР		673-й ШАП
301551	М	№30	15	51	03.02.43	СССР		995-й ШАП потерян 08.02.43
301556	М	№30	15	56	01.43	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 07.07.43
301558	М	№30	15	58	01.43	СССР		943-й ШАП
301566	М	№30	15	66	02.43	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 01.04.43
301571	М	№30	15	71	01.43	СССР		673-й ШАП
301584	М	№30	15	84	02.43	СССР		566-й ШАП
301587	М	№30	15	87	02.43	СССР		951-й ШАП сбит 08.43
301591	М	№30	15	91	02.43	СССР		810-й ШАП
301604	М	№30	16	04	02.43	СССР		995-й ШАП потерян 11.03.43
301606	М	№30	16	06	02.43	СССР		943-й ШАП
301610	М	№30	16	10	02.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 14.07.43
301629	М	№30	16	29	02.43	СССР		943-й ШАП
301635	М	№30	16	35	02.43	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит 02.05.43
301661	М	№30	16	61	02.43	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 07.07.43
301664	М	№30	16	64	02.43	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 16.05.43
301667	М	№30	16	67	02.43	СССР		810-й ШАП
301668	М	№30	16	68	02.43	СССР		949-й ШАП сбит 04.01.44
301672	М	№30	16	72	02.43	СССР		999-й ШАП потерян 25.04.43
301690	М	№30	16	90	25.02.43	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 08.05.43
301691	М	№30	16	91	02.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
301693	М	№30	16	93	02.43	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит 22.06.43
301698	М	№30	16	98	02.43	СССР		66-й ШАП
3016100	М	№30	16	100	02.43	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 25.04.43
301701	М	№30	17	01	02.43	СССР		703-й ШАП
301705	М	№30	17	05	02.43	СССР		15-й ГвШАП сбит 21.05.43
301716	М	№30	17	16	17.02.43	СССР		потерян 20.04.43
301719	М	№30	17	19	1943	СССР		943-й ШАП, 735-й ШАП
301721	М	№30	17	21	02.43	СССР		66-й ШАП
301740	М	№30	17	40	02.43	СССР		820-й ШАП
301738	М	№30	17	38	02.43	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
301748	М	№30	17	48	02.03.43	СССР		документ
301759	М	№30	17	59	02.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
301766	М	№30	17	66	18.03.43	СССР		потерян 02.05.43
301767	М	№30	17	67	03.43	СССР		949-й ШАП
301768	М	№30	17	68	02.43	СССР		66-й ШАП
301781	М	№30	17	81	02.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
301788	М	№30	17	88	02.43	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 07.43
301791	М	№30	17	91	02.43	СССР		820-й ШАП сбит 25.07.43
301795	М	№30	17	95	02.43	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 06.07.43
301808	М	№30	18	08	03.43	СССР		723-й ШАП потерян 07.05.43
301810	М	№30	18	10	03.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
301816	М	№30	18	16	03.43	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит 22.06.43
301826	М	№30	18	26	14.03.43	СССР		ЦАГИ испытания 07.43
301832	М	№30	18	32	03.43	СССР		683-й ШАП
301843	М	№30	18	43	03.43	СССР		174-й ШАП, 15-й ГвШАП сбит 22.06.43
301844	М	№30	18	44	03.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 14.08.43
301846	М	№30	18	46	03.43	СССР		873-й ШАП столкновение в воздухе с Ил-2 №4138 потерян 24.04.43
301849	М	№30	18	49	03.43	СССР		801-й ШАП сбит 19.08.43
301850	М	№30	18	50	03.43	СССР		ЦАГИ испытания 07.43
301858	М	№30	18	58	03.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 07.05.43
301859	М	№30	18	59	18.03.43	СССР		873-й ШАП сбит 04.43
301884	М	№30	18	84	21.03.43	СССР		723-й ШАП потерян 07.05.43
301888	М	№30	18	88	02.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 07.07.43
301889	М	№30	18	89	03.43	СССР		946-й ШАП
301896	КР	№30	18	96	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 03.43
301908	М	№30	19	08	1943	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 19.05.43
301927	М	№30	19	27	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП
301946	М	№30	19	46	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 24.08.43
301947	М	№30	19	47	1943	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит 02.05.43
301952	М	№30	19	52	1943	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 04.06.43
301967	М	№30	19	67	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 07.07.43
301968	М	№30	19	68	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 07.07.43
301978	М	№30	19	78	1943	СССР		2-я УТАЭ потерян 06.05.43
301988	М	№30	19	88	1943	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит 22.06.43
301991	М	№30	19	91	1943	СССР		688-й ШАП
301994	М	№30	19	94	1943	СССР		688-й ШАП
3019100	М	№30	19	100	1943	СССР		15-й ГвШАП потерян 15.01.44
302013	М	№30	20	13	03.43	СССР		956-й ШАП потерян 29.12.43
302026	М	№30	20	26	07.04.43	СССР		потерян 03.05.43
302030	М	№30	20	30	04.43	СССР		15-й ГвШАП
302033	М	№30	20	33	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
302048	М	№30	20	48	04.43	СССР	4	312-й ШАП сбит 04.03.44
302057	М	№30	20	57	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 05.07.43
302067	М	№30	20	67	04.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05.43
302072	М	№30	20	72	04.43	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 17.04.43
302103	М	№30	21	03	14.04.43	СССР		документ
302105	М	№30	21	05	04.43	СССР		66-й ШАП сбит 06.07.43
302108	М	№30	21	08	04.43	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 20.04.43
302109	М	№30	21	09	04.43	СССР		135-й ШАП, 624-й ШАП сбит 12.08.43
302114	М	№30	21	14	04.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 04-05.43
302123	М	№30	21	23	04.43	СССР		623-я ШАП потерян 29.05.43
302127	КР	№30	21	27	04.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 04.43
302145	М	№30	21	45	04.43	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит 22.06.43
302150	М	№30	21	50	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП
302152	М	№30	21	52	19.04.43	СССР		документ
302161	М	№30	21	61	1943	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 25.05.43
302162	М	№30	21	62	22.04.43	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 25.05.43
302170	М	№30	21	70	1943	СССР	1	312-й ШАП
302182	М	№30	21	82	1943	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 03.08.43
302184	М	№30	21	84	18.04.43	СССР		2-я УТАЭ потерян 04.10.44
302221	М	№30	22	21	1943	СССР		ЛИИ улучшеная звукоизоляция
302230	М	№30	22	30	1943	СССР		потерян 06.02.44
302232	М	№30	22	32	30.04.43	СССР		874-й ШАП, 217-й ШАП сбит 14.12.43
302235	М	№30	22	35	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП
302236	М	№30	22	36	1943	СССР		208-й ШАП потерян 05.06.43
302244	М	№30	22	44	1943	СССР		11-я ПАЭ потерян 24.05.43
302252	М	№30	22	52	1943	СССР		2-я УТАЭ потерян 23.05.43
302263	М	№30	22	63	05.43	СССР		ЦАГИ испытания 05.43
302270	М	№30	22	70	1943	СССР		208-й ШАП потерян 07.06.43
302282	М	№30	22	82	1943	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 06.07.43
302284	М	№30	22	84	1943	СССР		208-й ШАП потерян 27.06.43
302303	М	№30	23	03	24.05.43	СССР		893-й ШАП, 624-й ШАП сбит 15.09.43
302304	М	№30	23	04	1943	СССР		испытания 09.43
302316	М	№30	23	16	1943	СССР		313-й ШАП сбит 22.02.44
302317	М	№30	23	17	1943	СССР		потерян 02.08.43
302342	М	№30	23	42	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП сбит 29.10.43
302345	М	№30	23	45	05.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 1943
302347	М	№30	23	47	21.06.43	СССР		документ
302349	М-37	№30	23	49	05.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС НС-37 испытания 06.43
302363	М	№30	23	63	05.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 1943
302367	М	№30	23	67	05.43	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 31.05.43
302381	М	№30	23	81	05.43	СССР		фото
302391	М	№30	23	99	06.43	СССР	24	999-й ШАП сбит 25.01.44
302399	КР	№30	23	99	06.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 06.43
3023100	М	№30	23	100	06.43	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 19.01.44
302402	М	№30	24	02	1943	СССР		953-й ШАП
302406	М	№30	24	06	06.43	СССР		34-й ЗАП потерян 23.06.43
302414	М	№30	24	14	1943	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 17.06.43
302415	М	№30	24	15	1943	СССР		2-я УТАЭ потерян 06.06.43
302420	М	№30	24	20	1943	СССР		76-й ГвШАП
302422	М	№30	24	22	1943	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 20.06.43
302428	М	№30	24	28	1943	СССР		2-я УТАЭ потерян 06.06.43
302431	М	№30	24	31	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП
302449	М	№30	24	49	1943	СССР		953-й ШАП сбит 21.10.43
302452	М	№30	24	52	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП столкновение в воздухе с Ил-2 8730 потерян 04.02.44
302468	М	№30	24	68	1943	СССР		2-я УТАЭ потерян 18.11.43
302474	М	№30	24	74	1943	СССР		208-й ШАП потерян 14.06.43
302478	М	№30	24	78	1943	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 24.06.43
302484	М	№30	24	84	07.06.43	СССР		946-й ШАП сбит 08.43
302501	М	№30	25	01	1943	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 25.08.44
302522	М	№30	25	22	1943	СССР		956-й ШАП сбит 29.10.43
302524	М	№30	25	24	1943	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 19.06.43
302526	М	№30	25	26	1943	СССР		953-й ШАП сбит 18.11.43
302534	М	№30	25	34	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП сбит 14.01.44
302535	М	№30	25	35	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП 
302537	М	№30	26	37	1943	СССР		655-й ШАП потерян 22.07.43
302546	М	№30	25	46	1943	СССР	53	571-й ШАП сбит 03.08.43
302567	М	№30	25	67	1943	СССР	10	312-й ШАП 
302581	М	№30	25	81	1943	СССР		952-й ШАП сбит 16.08.44
3025100	М	№30	25	100	1943	СССР		953-й ШАП потерян 17.11.43
302616	М	№30	26	16	08.43	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 10.12.43
302617	М	№30	26	17	08.43	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 28.11.43
302618	М	№30	26	18	08.43	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 28.12.43
302622	М	№30	26	22	08.43	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 11.01.44
302623	М	№30	26	23	1943	СССР		826-й ИАП
302625	М	№30	26	25	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 17.04.44
302630	М	№30	26	30	08.43	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 10.01.44
302636	М	№30	26	36	08.43	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 24.01.44
302638	М	№30	26	38	08.43	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 24.01.44
302643	М	№30	26	43	08.43	СССР		208-й ШАП
302652	М	№30	26	52	08.43	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 11.01.44
302657	М	№30	26	57	10.08.43	СССР		955-й ШАП сбит 20.09.43
302658	М	№30	26	58	08.43	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 10.12.43
302665	М	№30	26	65	08.43	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 28.11.43
302666	М	№30	26	66	08.43	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 30.11.43
302677	М	№30	26	77	08.43	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 14.12.43
302680	М	№30	26	80	1943	СССР		951-й ИАП сбит 06.09.43
302687	М	№30	26	87	08.43	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 10.02.44
302691	М	№30	26	91	04.08.43	СССР		175-й ГвШАП, 955-й ШАП сбит 20.09.43
302703	М	№30	27	03	1943	СССР		267-я ШАД сбит 18.04.45
302709	М	№30	27	09	08.43	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 11.01.44
302716	М	№30	27	16	08.43	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 20.11.43
302718	М	№30	27	18	1943	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 27.08.43
302720	М	№30	27	20	1943	СССР		140-й ГШАП сбит 24.08.44
302736	М	№30	27	36	1943	СССР		140-й ГШАП, 142-й ГШАП
302741	М	№30	27	41	1943	СССР		потерян 21.01.44
302742	М	№30	27	42	1943	СССР		142-й ГШАП
302748	М	№30	27	48	1943	СССР		установка АРТ-41 испытания 
302751	М	№30	27	51	1943	СССР		568-й ШАП сбит 09.08.44
302754	М	№30	27	54	08.43	СССР		566-й ШАП сбит 14.06.44
302755	М	№30	27	55	08.43	СССР		673-й ШАП
302759	М	№30	27	59	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 16.10.43
302765	М	№30	27	65	1943	СССР		7-й ГвШАП сбит 23.09.44
302768	М	№30	27	68	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09.43 37-мм
302773	М	№30	27	73	08.43	СССР		673-й ШАП
302774	М	№30	27	74	21.08.43	СССР		820-й ШАП, 673-й ШАП сбит 08.10.43
302775	М	№30	27	75	08.43	СССР		673-й ШАП
302777	М	№30	27	77	08.43	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 25.01.44
302778	М	№30	27	78	08.43	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 21.12.43
302783	М	№30	27	83	08.43	СССР	22	874-й ШАП, 175-й ГвШАП сбит 03.09.44
302786	М	№30	27	86	08.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 1943 винт АВ-5л-158 
302787	М	№30	27	87	08.43	СССР		7-й ГвШАП сбит 23.09.44
302803	М	№30	28	03	08.43	СССР		611-й ШАП
302804	М	№30	28	04	08.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09.43
302809	М	№30	28	09	08.43	СССР		673-й ШАП
302820	М	№30	28	20	09.43	СССР		131-й ГвШАП сбит 23.10.44
302822	М	№30	28	22	09.43	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 02.07.44
302828	М	№30	28	28	09.43	СССР		448-й ШАП потерян 20.10.44
302846	М	№30	28	46	1943	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 12.01.44
302851	М	№30	28	51	1943	СССР		566-й ШАП сбит 06.02.44
302853	М	№30	28	53	1943	СССР		611-й ШАП сбит 15.12.43
302856	М	№30	28	56	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 16.02.44
302858	М	№30	28	58	1943	СССР		140-й ГвШАП сбит 31.05.44
302866	М	№30	28	66	1943	СССР		66-й ШАП
302882	М	№30	28	82	10.43	СССР		565-й ШАП
302894	М	№30	28	94	10.43	СССР		566-й ШАП сбит 22.06.44
302890	М	№30	28	90	10.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 17.01.44
302913	М	№30	29	13	1943	СССР		5-я ВА сбит 13.11.44
302919	М	№30	29	19	1943	СССР		673-й ШАП сбит 11.12.43
302926	М	№30	29	26	1943	СССР		611-й ШАП
302932	М	№30	29	32	10.43	СССР		565-й ШАП потерян 09.10.43
302936	М	№30	29	36	10.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
302943	М	№30	29	43	1943	СССР		611-й ШАП
302947	М	№30	29	47	1943	СССР		611-й ШАП
302945	М	№30	29	45	1943	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 24.01.44
302949	М	№30	29	49	1943	СССР		131-й ГвШАП сбит 23.09.44
302951	М	№30	29	51	1943	СССР		173-й ГвШАП сбит 22.03.45
302957	М	№30	29	57	1943	СССР		565-й ШАП 
302958	М	№30	29	58	02.10.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
302961	М	№30	29	61	10.43	СССР		34-й ЗАП потерян 04.10.43
302964	М	№30	29	64	10.43	СССР		34-й ЗАП потерян 08.10.43
302968	М	№30	29	68	1943	СССР		611-й ШАП
302975	М	№30	29	75	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП 
302977	М	№30	29	77	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 16.02.44
302990	М	№30	29	90	10.43	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 11.03.44
302992	М	№30	29	92	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП 
3029100	М	№30	29	100	1943	СССР		НИП АВ испытания
303002	М	№30	30	02	10.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП потерян 02.08.43
303006	М	№30	30	06	1943	СССР		611-й ШАП
303009	М	№30	30	09	1943	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 16.01.45
303022	М	№30	30	22	10.43	СССР		214-й ШАП потерян 09.10.43
303025	М	№30	30	25	10.43	СССР		34-й ЗАП потерян 21.10.43
303028	М	№30	30	28	10.43	СССР		34-й ЗАП потерян 15.10.43
303029	М	№30	30	29	1943	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 24.01.44
303031	М	№30	30	31	1943	СССР		211-й ШАП сбит
303045	М	№30	30	45	10.43	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 10.10.43
303053	М	№30	30	53	10.43	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 10.01.44
303058	М	№30	30	58	10.43	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 07.04.44
303060	М	№30	30	60	10.43	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 23.01.44
303066	М	№30	30	66	10.43	СССР		142-й ГвШАП, 143-й ГвШАП сбит 02.06.44
303073	М	№30	30	73	10.43	СССР		5-я ГвШАД
303075	М	№30	30	75	10.43	СССР		столкновение в воздухе с Ил-2 18822102 потерян 11.09.45
303081	М	№30	30	81	1943	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 25.01.44
303082	М	№30	30	82	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
303086	М	№30	30	86	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 07.04.44
303087	М	№30	30	87	10.43	СССР		214-й ШАП потерян 09.10.43
303089	М	№30	30	89	10.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 17.04.44
303103	М	№30	31	03	1943	СССР		565-й ШАП потерян 07.03.45
303104	М	№30	31	04	10.43	СССР		565-й ШАП столкновение с 305196 07.10.44
303115	М	№30	31	15	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП потерян 23.06.44
303121	М	№30	31	21	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 02.02.44
303124	М	№30	31	24	1943	СССР		НС-45 испытания 1944
303125	М	№30	31	25	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10.43
303139	М	№30	31	39	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 07.05.44
303141	М-37	№30	31	41	22.10.43	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 22.03.44, 37мм
303144	М	№30	31	44	1943	СССР		999-й ШАП сбит 21.06.44
303152	М	№30	31	52	1943	СССР	89	312-й ШАП
303161	М	№30	31	61	1943	СССР		566-й ШАП сбит 11.06.44
303175	М	№30	31	75	1943	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
303178	М	№30	31	78	1943	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 02.07.44
303189	М-37	№30	31	89	1943	СССР		НИИ АВ испытания
303193	М	№30	31	93	1943	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 27.03.44
303196	М	№30	31	96	11.43	СССР		565-й ШАП сбит 07.10.44
303204	М	№30	32	04	11.43	СССР		694-й ШАП
303207	М	№30	32	07	11.43	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 17.03.44
303208	М	№30	32	08	11.43	СССР		потерян 28.02.44
303221	М	№30	32	21	11.43	СССР		872-й ШАП, столкновение с Ил-2, потерян 17.03.44
303228	М	№30	32	28	11.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 11.43
303244	М	№30	32	44	1943	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 27.03.44
303252	М	№1	32	52	1944	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 16.06.44
303259	М	№30	32	59	11.43	СССР		810-й ШАП
303281	М	№30	32	81	11.43	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 17.03.44
303282	М	№30	32	82	11.43	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 26.08.44
303295	М	№30	32	95	11.43	СССР		потерян 20.11.43
303297	М	№30	32	97	11.43	СССР		566-й ШАП сбит 10.06.44
303303	М	№30	33	03	18.11.43	СССР		документ
303304	М	№30	33	04	1943	СССР		62-й ШАП
303308	М	№30	33	08	1943	СССР		сбит обломки фото
303313	М	№30	33	13	11.43	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 06.03.44
303316	М	№30	33	16	1943	СССР		ЛИИ крыло со стрелкой испытания
303334	М	№30	33	34	1943	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 24.01.44
303337	М	№30	33	37	1943	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 25.01.44
303343	М	№30	33	43	1943	СССР		810-й ШАП
303360	М	№30	33	60	1943	СССР		потерян 21.01.44
303368	М	№30	33	68	21.09.43	СССР		34-й ЗАП потерян 04.01.44
303371	М	№30	33	71	1943	СССР		потерян 21.01.44
303380	М	№30	33	80	11.43	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 27.03.44
303384	М	№30	33	84	1943	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 25.01.44
303397	М	№30	33	97	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП
303415	М	№30	34	15	1943	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 27.03.44
303416	М	№30	34	16	1943	СССР		694-й ШАП
303414	УИл	№30	34	14	1943	СССР		Чехословакия 30.LP 21
303437	М	№30	34	37	1943	СССР	41	35-й ШАП КБФ
303451	М	№30	34	51	1943	СССР		7-й ГвШАП КБФ сбит 14.01.44
303471	М	№30	34	71	1943	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 13.03.44
303477	М	№30	34	77	1943	СССР		566-й ШАП сбит 23.06.44
303492	М	№30	34	92	1943	СССР		143-й ГвШАП сбит 31.05.44
303501	М	№30	35	01	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания
303505	М	№30	35	05	09.12.43	СССР		525-й ШАП сбит 13.11.44
303522	М	№30	35	22	1943	СССР		566-й ШАП сбит 23.06.44
303535	М	№30	35	35	1943	СССР		95-й ГвШАП сбит 29.04.44
303536	М-37	№30	35	36	1943	СССР		фото
303558	М	№30	35	58	1943	СССР		94-й ГвШАП сбит 27.08.44
303560	М-37	№30	35	60	16.12.43	СССР		214-й ШАП сбит 22.10.44
303563	М	№30	35	63	1943	СССР		131-й ГвШАП
303568	М	№30	35	68	1943	СССР		214-й ШАП потерян 04.01.44
303576	М	№30	35	76	1943	СССР		214-й ШАП сбит 10.07.44
303577	М-37	№30	35	77	17.12.43	СССР		214-й ШАП сбит 29.06.44
303591	М	№30	35	91	1943	СССР		34-й ЗАП, 143-й ГвШАП
303606	М	№30	36	06		СССР		потерян 15.01.44
303607	М	№30	36	07		СССР		686-й ШАП
303608	М	№30	36	08		СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 02.07.44
303609	М	№30	36	09		СССР		214-й ШАП сбит 09.07.44
303632	М	№30	36	32		СССР		214-й ШАП сбит 15.07.44
303637	М	№30	36	37		СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 13.03.44
303643	М	№30	36	43		СССР		140-й ГШАП сбит 22.08.44
303680	М	№30	36	80		СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 16.01.44
303695	М	№30	36	95		СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 21.01.44
303696	М	№30	36	96		СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 17.03.44
303731	М	№30	37	31		СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 06.03.44
303732	М	№30	37	32		СССР		23-й ОШАП ЧФ сбит 19.08.44
303734	М	№30	37	34		СССР		311-я ШАД сбит 08.08.44
303743	М	№30	37	43		СССР		2-я УТАЭ потерян 31.01.44
303748	М	№30	37	48		СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1944
303753	М	№30	37	53		СССР	11	25-й ШАП КБФ столкновение с №6978 13.02.44
303766	М	№30	37	66		СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 25.04.45
303775	М	№30	37	75		СССР		566-й ШАП сбит 26.06.44
303778	М	№30	37	78		СССР		7-я ГвШАД
303786	М	№30	37	86		СССР		130-й ГвШАП сбит 23.09.44
303796	М	№30	37	96		СССР		131-й ГвШАП сбит 22.01.45
303812	М	№30	38	12	1944	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 02.07.44
303816	М	№30	38	16	1944	СССР		658-й ШАП сбит 17.04.44
303834	М	№30	38	34	1944	СССР		953-й ШАП сбит 30.07.44
303839	М	№30	38	39	1944	СССР		34-й ЗАП потерян 13.03.44
303849	М	№30	38	49	1944	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 31.03.44
303852	М	№30	38	52	1944	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 27.03.44
303853	М	№30	38	53	1944	СССР		143-й ГвШАД столкновение с Як-1Б потерян 08.08.44
303854	М	№30	38	54	1944	СССР		2-я УТАЭ потерян 10.02.44
303858	М	№30	38	58	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 25.08.44
303868	М	№30	38	68	1944	СССР		сбит обломки фото
303879	М	№30	38	79	1944	СССР		593-й ШАП потерян 12.02.44
303888	М	№30	38	88	1944	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 31.03.44
303891	М	№30	38	91	1944	СССР		187-й ГвШАП
303898	М	№30	38	98	1944	СССР		34-й ШАП потерян 07.02.44
303911	М	№30	39	11	1944	СССР		956-й ШАП сбит 18.09.44
303918	М	№30	39	18	1944	СССР		15-й ГвШАП сбит 07.08.43
303925	М	№30	39	25	1944	СССР	75	92-й ГвШАП сбит 16.11.44
303933	М	№30	39	25	1944	СССР	74	92-й ГвШАП сбит 16.11.44
303946	М	№30	39	46	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
303954	М	№30	39	54	1944	СССР		953-й ШАП сбит 30.07.44
303966	М	№30	39	66	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 23.05.44
303993	М	№30	39	93	07.02.44	СССР		9-я ЗАБ
303999	М	№30	39	99	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
304002	М	№30	40	02	02.44	СССР		35-й ШАП
304015	М	№30	40	15	02.44	СССР		953-й ШАП сбит 09.08.44
304026?	М	№30	40	26	02.44	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 19.01.44
304037	М	№30	40	37	02.44	СССР		566-й ШАП сбит 28.06.44
304038	М	№30	40	38	02.44	СССР		566-й ШАП потерян 10.06.44
304044	М	№30	40	44	02.44	СССР		953-й ШАП сбит 09.08.44
304048	М	№30	40	48	02.44	СССР		448-й ШАП сбит 26.07.44
304054	М	№30	40	54	02.44	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02.44
304057	М	№30	40	57	14.01.44	СССР		9-я ЗАБ
304079	М	№30	40	79	02.44	СССР		566-й ШАП сбит 14.06.44
304089?	М	№30	40	89	1944	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 21.06.44
304105	М	№30	41	05	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 15.07.44
304113	М	№30	41	13	1944	СССР		дефект
304117	М	№30	41	17	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
304128	М	№30	41	28	30.03.44	СССР		НИИ ВВС УБШ испытания 05.44
304129	М	№30	41	29	1944	СССР		621-й ШАП сбит 09.03.45
304132	М	№30	41	32	1944	СССР		143-й ГвШАП
304135	М	№30	41	35	1944	СССР		дефект
304138	М	№30	41	38	1944	СССР		дефект
304140	М	№30	41	40	1944	СССР		документ
304141	М	№30	41	41	1944	СССР		312-й ШАП
304149	М	№30	41	49	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП
304150	М	№30	41	50	1944	СССР		143-й ГвШАП
304196	М	№30	41	96	02.44	СССР		документ
304201	М	№30	42	01	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 03.44
304216	М	№30	42	16	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
304217	М	№30	42	17	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
304219	М	№30	42	19	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
304221	М	№30	42	21	1944	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 28.07.44
304229	М	№30	42	29	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
304230	М	№30	42	30	1944	СССР		ЛИИ разбалансировка испытания
304231	М	№30	42	31	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП сбит 24.04.44
304233	М	№30	42	33	10.03.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
304240	М	№30	42	40	1944	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 28.07.44
304241	М	№30	42	41	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 23.09.44
304243	М	№30	42	43	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
304244	М	№30	42	44	07.03.44	СССР		2-я УТАЭ потерян 19.03.44
304253	М	№30	42	53	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
304254	М	№30	42	54	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
304255	М	№30	42	55	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
304257	М	№30	42	57	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
304259	М	№30	42	59	03.44	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 28.08.44
304261	М	№30	42	61	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
304264	М	№30	42	64	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 11.03.45
304268	М	№30	42	68	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 05.06.44
304270	М	№30	42	70	1944	СССР		143-й ГвШАП
304275	М	№30	42	75	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
304278	М	№30	42	78	1944	СССР		176-й ГвШАП
304280	М	№30	42	80	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
304282	М	№30	42	82	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
304291	М	№30	42	91	03.44	СССР		999-й ШАП сбит 10.06.44
3042100	М	№30	42	100	03.44	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 27.08.44
304304	М	№30	43	04	03.44	СССР		143-й ГвШАП сбит 16.07.44
304308	М	№30	43	08	03.44	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 26.08.44
304310	М	№30	43	10	03.44	СССР		686-й ШАП
304311	М	№30	43	17	03.44	СССР		46-й ШАП
304314	М	№30	43	14	03.44	СССР		15-й ГвШАП
304317	М	№30	43	17	14.03.44	СССР		46-й ШАП
304321	М	№30	43	21	03.44	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 14.09.44
304330	М	№30	43	30	03.44	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 16.09.44
304334	М	№30	43	34	16.03.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
304342	М	№30	43	42	1944	СССР		173-й ГвШАП сбит 24.03.45
304343	М	№30	43	43	03.44	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 29.09.44
304345	М	№30	43	45	03.44	СССР		810-й ШАП
304346	М	№30	43	46	03.44	СССР		311-я ШАД сбит 01.08.44
304349	М	№30	43	49	03.44	СССР		810-й ШАП
304362	М	№30	43	62	1944	СССР	104	312-й ШАП
304372	М	№30	43	72	03.44	СССР		140-й ГШАП потерян 16.08.44
304380	М	№30	43	80	03.44	СССР		810-й ШАП
304383	М	№30	43	83	03.44	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 30.07.44
304386	М	№30	43	86	03.44	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 14.09.44
304388	М	№30	43	88	03.44	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 28.08.44
304407	М	№30	44	07	03.44	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 28.08.44
304411	М	№30	44	11	03.44	СССР	28	874-й ШАП, 175-й ГвШАП сбит 05.09.44
304415	М	№30	44	15	03.44	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит 26.06.44
304423	М	№30	44	23	03.44	СССР		810-й ШАП
304424	М	№30	44	24	03.44	СССР		143-й ГвШАП сбит 31.05.44
304429	М	№30	44	29	03.44	СССР		810-й ШАП
304430	М	№30	44	30	03.44	СССР		810-й ШАП
304439	М	№30	44	39	03.44	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 23.07.44
304445	М	№30	44	45	03.44	СССР		142-й ГвШАП потерян 09.07.44
304454	М	№30	44	54	03.44	СССР		1-я УТАЭ
304456	М	№30	44	56	1944	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 10.06.44
304457	М	№30	44	57	03.44	СССР	3	947-й ШАП сбит 28.10.44
304458	М	№30	44	58	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 25.02.45
304481	М	№30	44	81	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 04.06.44
304482	М	№30	44	82	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 14.08.44
304511	М	№30	45	11	04.44	СССР		15-й ГвШАП сбит 16.06.44
304513	М	№30	45	13	04.44	СССР		999-й ШАП сбит 10.06.44
304532	М	№30	45	32	04.44	СССР		136-й ГвШАП потерян 01.03.45
304548	М	№30	45	48	04.44	СССР		723-й ШАП сбит
304554	М	№30	45	54	04.44	СССР		1-я ОУТАЭ потерян 25.04.44
304559	М	№30	45	59	04.44	СССР		198-й ШАП
304575	М	№30	45	75	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
304588	М	№30	45	88	13.04.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
304599	М	№30	45	99	1944	СССР		173-й ГвШАП сбит 01.03.45
304601	М	№30	46	01	04.44	СССР		47-й ШАП ЧФ сбит 10.05.44
304604	М	№30	46	04	12.04.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
304605	М	№30	46	04	1944	СССР		688-й ШАП 
304613	М	№30	46	13	1944	СССР		174-й ГвШАП сбит 16.04.45
304614	М	№30	46	14	1944	СССР		688-й ШАП 
304629	М	№30	46	29	04.44	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит 18.06.44
304631	М	№30	46	31	1944	СССР		688-й ШАП 
304632	М	№30	46	32	1944	СССР		143-й ГвШАП сбит 24.06.44
304636	М	№30	46	36	04.44	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит 09.06.44
304640	М	№30	46	40	1944	СССР		17-й ГвШАП сбит 30.06.44
304642	М	№30	46	42	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП
304646	М	№30	46	46	04.44	СССР		872-й ШАП потерян 10.06.44
304651	М	№30	46	51	1944	СССР		688-й ШАП 
304652	М	№30	46	52	24.04.44	СССР		9-й ЗАБ, 17-й ГвШАП сбит 24.06.44
304661	М	№30	46	61	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 06.44
304662	М	№30	46	62	1944	СССР		143-й ГвШАП сбит 14.07.44
304691	М	№30	46	91	1944	СССР		668-й ШАП сбит 27.06.44
304693	М	№30	46	93	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 24.01.45
304702	М	№30	47	02	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП
304718	М	№30	47	18	1944	СССР	74	312-й ШАП, бн 10, бн 12
304721	М	№30	47	21	1944	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 25.07.44
304726	М	№30	47	26	1944	СССР	97	312-й ШАП, бн 5
304727	М	№30	47	27	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 06.08.44
304729	М	№30	47	29	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
304732	М	№30	47	32	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП
304733	М	№30	47	33	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
304738	М	№30	47	38	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
304741	М	№30	47	41	1944	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит 17.06.44
304745	М	№30	47	45	1944	СССР	94	312-й ШАП, бн 3, бн 12
304747	М	№30	47	47	1944	СССР		142-й ШАП потерян 19.01.45
304751	М	№30	47	51	1944	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит 17.06.44
304753	М	№30	47	53	1944	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит 11.06.44
304756	М	№30	47	56	1944	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит 17.06.44
304759	М	№30	47	59	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
304763	М	№30	47	63	1944	СССР		566-й ШАП сбит 28.06.44
304765	М	№30	47	65	09.05.44	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит 26.07.44
304769	М	№30	47	69	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 03.09.44
304770	М	№30	47	70	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
304771	М	№30	47	71	1944	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 02.08.44
304774	М	№30	47	74	1944	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 26.06.44
304775	М	№30	47	75	1944	СССР		566-й ШАП сбит 01.07.44
304779	М	№30	47	79	1944	СССР		46-й ШАП
304783	М	№30	47	83	1944	СССР		ЛИИ крыло со стрелкой испытания 07.44
304784	М	№30	47	84	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
304785	М	№30	47	85	1944	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 15.05.44
304787	М	№30	47	87	1944	СССР		142-й ГвШАП сбит 06.08.44
304788	М	№30	47	88	1944	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 25.07.44
304795	М	№30	47	95	1944	СССР	76	312-й ШАП, бн 3
304797	М	№30	47	97	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 18.09.44
304802	М	№30	48	02	1944	СССР		566-й ШАП сбит 24.06.44
304803	М	№30	48	03	1944	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 11.10.44
304804	М	№30	48	04	1944	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 02.07.44
304815	М	№30	48	15	1944	СССР		15-й ГвШАП сбит 03.08.44
304828	М	№30	48	28	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 14.09.44
304831	М	№30	48	31	1944	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 23.06.44
304833	М	№30	48	33	1944	СССР	84	312-й ШАП, бн 10
304834	М	№30	48	34	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП
304836	М	№30	48	36	1944	СССР		312-й ШАП, 210-й ШАП сбит 04.01.45
304844	М	№30	48	44	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП потерян 17.01.45
304847	М	№30	48	47	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП
304848	М	№30	48	48	1944	СССР		46-й ШАП сбит 16.10.44
304852	М	№30	48	52	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП
304853	М	№30	48	53	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
304854	М	№30	48	54	1944	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 29.07.44
304855	М	№30	48	55	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
304859	М	№30	48	59	1944	СССР		34-й ЗАП, 261-я ШАД сбит 10.44
304860	М	№30	48	60	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП
304864	М	№30	48	64	1944	СССР		312-й ШАП сбит 04.08.44
304867	М	№30	48	67	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП
304868	М	№30	48	68	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
304873	М	№30	48	73	1944	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 03.07.44
304877	М	№30	48	77	1944	СССР		62-й ШАП
304895	М	№30	48	95	1944	СССР		566-й ШАП сбит 28.06.44
304901	М	№30	49	01	1944	СССР		639-й ШАП сбит 12.44
304902	М	№30	49	02	1944	СССР		130-й ГвШАП
304911	М	№30	49	11	1944	СССР		46-й ШАП
304916	М	№30	49	16	1944	СССР		46-й ШАП
304918	М	№30	49	18	1944	СССР		46-й ШАП
304919	М	№30	49	19	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
304931	М	№30	49	31	1944	СССР	115	312-й ШАП
304932	М	№30	49	32	04.44	СССР		136-й ГвШАП потерян 04.03.45
304941	М	№30	49	41	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 27.11.44
304942	М	№30	49	42	1944	СССР		173-й ГвШАП сбит 01.03.45
304946	М	№30	49	46	1944	СССР	12	11-я ГвШАД сбит 09.03.45
304955	М	№30	49	55	1944	СССР		872-й ШАП сбит 29.07.44
304964	М	№30	49	64	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 16.10.44
304980	М	№30	49	80	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 05.02.45
304985	М	№30	49	85	1944	СССР		56-й ШАП потерян 13.03.45
305008	М	№30	50	08	06.44	СССР	2	947-й ШАП
305010	М	№30	50	10	06.44	СССР		658-й ШАП
305019	М	№30	50	19	06.44	СССР	125	312-й ШАП
305022	М	№30	50	22	06.44	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 15.02.45
305025	М	№30	50	25	06.44	СССР		565-й ШАП сбит 24.03.45
305026	М	№30	50	26	06.44	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 15.02.45
305033	М	№30	50	33	06.44	СССР		565-й ШАП 
305038	М	№30	50	38	06.44	СССР		525-й ШАП сбит 01.04.45
305051	М	№30	50	51	06.44	СССР		175-я ГвШАП сбит 18.04.45
305057	М	№30	50	57	06.44	СССР		996-й ШАП сбит 23.03.45
305058	М	№30	50	58	06.44	СССР		565-й ШАП сбит 24.03.45
305088	М	№30	50	88	13.06.44	СССР		2-я УТАЭ потерян 25.06.44
305091	М	№30	50	91	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
305101	М	№30	51	01	1944	СССР		2-я УТАЭ потерян 27.06.44
305102	М	№30	51	02	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 25.10.44
305108	М	№30	51	08	1944	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 09.44
305111	М	№30	51	11	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
305117	М	№30	51	17	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП
305124	М	№30	51	24	1944	СССР		34-й ЗАП потерян 24.10.44
305132	М	№30	51	32	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 30.12.44
305133	М	№30	51	33	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 18.02.45
305136	М	№30	51	36	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
305141	М	№30	51	41	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
305158	М	№30	51	58	1944	СССР		565-й ШАП сбит по ошибке 26.04.45
305168	М	№30	51	68	1944	СССР		996-й ШАП сбит 04.04.45
305182	М	№30	51	82	1944	СССР	86	312-й ШАП
305196	М	№30	51	96	1944	СССР		565-й ШАП столкновение с 303104 07.10.44
305201	М	№30	52	01	1944	СССР		потерян 11.07.44
305211	М	№30	52	11	1944	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 21.10.44
305223	М	№30	52	23	1944	СССР		952-й ШАП сбит 14.01.45
305226	М	№30	52	26	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
305227	М	№30	52	26	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
305230	М	№30	52	30	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
305231	М	№30	52	31	1944	СССР		565-й ШАП сбит 11.03.45
305235	М	№30	52	35	1944	СССР		потерян 28.06.44
305248	М	№30	52	48	1944	СССР		637-й ШАП сбит 10.04.45
305259	М	№30	52	59	1944	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 06.03.45
305278	М	№30	52	78	1944	СССР		958-й ШАП
305298	М	№30	53	98	05.07.44	СССР		9-й ЗАБ, 825-й ШАП сбит 16.02.45
305315	М	№30	53	15	1944	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 17.07.44
305332	М	№30	53	32	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 09.03.45
305355	М	№30	53	55	17.07.44	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 21.07.44
305361	М	№30	53	61	1944	СССР		565-й ШАП
305387	М	№30	53	87	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 1945
305395	М	№30	53	95	1944	СССР		испытания 08.44 удлиненный бронекорпус
305396	М	№30	53	96	1944	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 31.05.45
305399	М	№30	53	99	1944	СССР		1-я УТАЭ потерян 07.08.44
3053100	М	№30	53	100	1944	СССР		132-й ГвШАП потерян 23.10.44
305401	М	№30	54	01	1944	СССР		828-й ШАП сбит 10.10.44
305413	М	№30	54	13	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
305417	М	№30	54	17	1944	СССР		сбит обломки фото
305438	М	№30	54	38	1944	СССР		198-й ШАП
305439	М	№30	54	39	1944	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 21.10.44
305454	М	№30	54	54	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
305466	М	№30	54	66	1944	СССР		872-й ШАП авария 31.10.44
305490	М	№30	54	90	1944	СССР		17-й ГвШАП сбит 11.10.44
305498	М	№30	54	98	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
305499	М	№30	54	99	1944	СССР	14	46-й ШАП сбит 25.11.43
305510	М	№30	55	10	1944	СССР	14	947-й ШАП
305525	М	№30	55	25	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
305527	М	№30	55	27	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
305538	М	№30	55	38	1944	СССР		документ
305560	М	№30	55	60	01.08.44	СССР		214-й ШАП сбит 22.10.44 НС-37
305582	М	№30	55	82	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 18.03.45
305613	М	№30	56	13	1944	СССР		214-й ШАП сбит 20.10.44
305637	М	№30	56	37	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
305639	М	№30	56	39	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП
305642	М	№30	56	42	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 02.02.45
305662	М	№30	56	62	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП
305685	М	№30	56	85	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 16.02.45
305686	М	№30	56	86	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
305692	М	№30	56	92	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 05.03.45
305702	М	№30	57	02	1944	СССР		208-й ШАП сбит 20.11.44
305710	М	№30	57	10	1944	СССР	20	686-й ШАП сбит 20.02.45
305720	М	№30	57	20	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
305729	М	№30	57	29	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
305730	М	№30	57	30	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
305735	М	№30	57	35	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
305736	М	№30	57	36	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП, 136-й ГвШАП сбит 18.03.45
305744	М	№30	57	44	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 1945
305750	М	№30	57	50	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
305757	М	№30	57	57	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 09.03.45
305763	М	№30	57	63	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 1945
305770	М	№30	57	70	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 1945
305774	М	№30	57	74	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 15.04.45
305776	М	№30	57	76	1944	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 16.02.45
305780	М	№30	57	80	25.08.44	СССР		9-я ЗАБ, 136-й ГвШАП сбит 19.03.45
305790	М	№30	57	90	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП потерян 24.08.45
305798	М	№30	57	98	25.08.44	СССР		34-й ЗАП потерян 19.10.44
3057100	М	№30	57	100	1944	СССР	11	947-й ШАП сбит 14.10.44
305801	М	№30	58	01	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 19.02.45
305805	М	№30	58	05	1944	СССР	30	686-й ШАП сбит 16.10.44
305807	М	№30	58	07	1944	СССР		956-й ШАП сбит 18.03.45
305814	М	№30	58	14	1944	СССР		испытания 09.44
305815	М	№30	58	15	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 20.10.44
305817	М	№30	58	17	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 19.01.45
305826	М	№30	58	26	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП потерян 21.02.45
305853	М	№30	58	53	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 17.01.45
305854	М	№30	58	54	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП
305861	М	№30	58	61	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 04.05.45
305863	М	№30	58	63	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП
305865	М	№30	58	65	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 16.10.44
305868	М	№30	58	68	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 21.03.45
305874	М	№30	58	74	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП потерян 09.05.45
305877	М	№30	58	77	1944	СССР	6	686-й ШАП сбит 28.10.44
305879	М	№30	58	79	1944	СССР	41	947-й ШАП
305897	М	№30	58	97	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 28.10.44
3058100	М	№30	58	100	1944	СССР		эталон
305902	М	№30	59	02	1944	СССР		76-й ГвШАП сбит 22.04.45
305904	М	№30	59	04	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 26.01.45
305906	М	№30	59	06	1944	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 07.05.45
305912	М	№30	59	12	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 07.04.45
305925	М	№30	59	25	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП
305917	М	№30	59	17	1944	СССР	8	947-й ШАП сбит 26.10.44
305940	М	№30	59	40	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
305948	М	№30	59	48	1944	СССР		686-й ШАП сбит 20.02.45
305957	М	№30	59	57	1944	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 19.03.45
305959	М	№30	59	59	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 19.03.45
305967	М	№30	59	67	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП
305968	М	№30	59	68	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 04.03.45
305969	М	№30	59	69	17.09.44	СССР		9-я ЗАБ, 136-й ГвШАП сбит 02.02.45
305970	М	№30	59	70	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 07.04.45
305975	М	№30	59	75	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 21.02.45
305977	М	№30	59	77	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП потерян 29.01.45
305982	М	№30	59	82	1944	СССР		1-я ГвШАД
305991	М	№30	59	91	1944	СССР		311-я ШАД сбит 15.04.45
3059100	М	№30	59	100	1944	СССР	28	947-й ШАП
306008	М	№30	60	08	1944	СССР		15-й ГвШАП
306013	М	№30	60	13	09.44	СССР	22	947-й ШАП
306060	М	№30	60	60	09.44	СССР	1	947-й ШАП сбит 26.10.44
306105	М	№30	61	05	1944	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 29.10.44
306107	М	№30	61	07	1944	СССР	36	686-й ШАП сбит 15.02.45
306108	М	№30	61	08	1944	СССР	33	686-й ШАП
306114	М	№30	61	14	1944	СССР		947-й ШАП
306118	М	№30	61	18	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
306119	М	№30	61	19	1944	СССР	37	686-й ШАП
306125	М	№30	61	25	1944	СССР	27	686-й ШАП, 810-й ШАП
306130	М	№30	61	30	1944	СССР		232-й ШАП сбит 24.10.44
306132	М	№30	61	32	1944	СССР		525-й ШАП
306241	М	№30	62	41	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
306243	М	№30	62	43	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП
3062100	М	№30	62	100	1944	СССР		эталон
306312	М	№30	63	12	1944	СССР		фото
306314	М	№30	63	14	1944	СССР		34-й ЗАП потерян 29.12.44
306318	М	№30	63	18	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 1945
306326	М	№30	63	26	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 07.04.45
306336	М	№30	63	36	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП
306337	М	№30	63	37	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 07.03.45
306340	М	№30	63	40	1944	СССР		810-й ШАП сбит 1945
306396	М	№30	63	96	1944	СССР	6	686-й ШАП сбит 29.10.44
306462	М	№30	64	62	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 22.04.45
306472	М	№30	64	72	1944	СССР		825-й ШАП сбит 16.02.45
306481	М	№30	64	81	1944	СССР		214-й ШАП потерян 02.45
306582	М	№30	65	82	1944	СССР		74-й ГвШАП сбит 18.03.45
306599	М	№30	65	99	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 13.04.45
306626	М	№30	66	26	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 05.02.45
306627	М	№30	66	27	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 04.03.45
306638	М	№30	66	38	1944	СССР		311-я ШАД сбит 15.04.45
306639	М	№30	66	39	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП сбит 24.03.45
306642	М	№30	66	42	1944	СССР		953-й ШАП сбит 15.01.45
306647	М	№30	66	47	1944	СССР		311-я ШАД сбит 15.04.45
306691	М	№30	66	91	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 25.03.45
306696	М	№30	66	96	1944	СССР	23	947-й ШАП
3066143	М	№30	66	143	1944	СССР	20	947-й ШАП сбит 14.10.44
306711	М	№30	67	11	1944	СССР		75-й ГвШАП потерян 07.04.45
306712	М	№30	67	12	1944	СССР	31	947-й ШАП
306761	М	№30	67	61	13.12.44	СССР	18	9-я ЗАБ, 8-й ГвШАП сбит 12.01.45
306780	М	№30	67	80	1944	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 19.03.45
306791	М	№30	67	91	1944	СССР		28-й ЗАП потерян 23.04.45
306793	М	№30	67	93	1944	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
306944	М	№30	69	44	1945	СССР		НИП АВ испытания
306948	М	№30	69	48	1945	СССР		136-й ГвШАП сбит 18.03.45
306957	М	№30	69	57	1944	СССР		7-я ГвШАД сбит 30.03.45
307061	УИл	№30	70	61	12.44	СССР		811-й ШАП потерян 12.09.45
307068	М	№30	70	68	1944	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
307087	М	№30	70	87	12.44	СССР		7-й ГвШАП сбит 12.04.45
307229	М	№30	72	29	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАБр потерян 20.02.45
307274	М	№30	72	74	1945	СССР		810-й ШАП
307549	М	№30	75	49	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАБр потерян 15.03.45
307663	М	№30	76	63	1945	СССР		136-я ШАД
307671	М	№30	76	71	1945	СССР		311-я ШАД сбит 15.04.45
307798	М	№30	77	98	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
307892	М	№30	78	92	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАБр потерян 26.03.45
307943	М	№30	79	43	1945	СССР		сбит обломки фото
307946	М	№30	79	46	1945	СССР		2-я ВА
308007	М	№30	80	07	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАБр потерян 06.04.45
308090	М	№30	80	90	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАБр потерян 25.04.45
308099	КР	№30	80	99	04.45	СССР		удлиненный бронекорпус испытания 04.45
308128	М	№30	81	28	09.12.44	СССР		9-й ЗАБр потерян 27.04.45
308257	М	№30	82	57	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
308288	КР	№30	82	88	04.45	СССР		НИИ ВВС удлиненный бронекорпус испытания 08.45
308299	М	№30	82	99	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
308328	М	№30	83	28	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
308331	М	№30	83	31	1945	СССР	54	Югославия 4154, Белград
308359	М	№30	83	59	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
308361	М	№30	83	61	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
308372	М	№30	83	72	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
308398	М	№30	83	98	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
308433	М	№30	84	33	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
308434	М	№30	84	34	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
308441	М	№30	84	41	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
308461	М	№30	84	61	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
308473	М	№30	84	73	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
308531	М	№30	85	31	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
308573	М	№30	85	73	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
308598	КР	№30	85	98	04.06.45	СССР		973-й ШАП потерян 30.11.50
308695	М	№30	86	95	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
308760	М	№30	87	60	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
308793	М	№30	87	93	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
308851	Уил	№30	88	51	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
308885	Уил	№30	88	85	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
309201	Уил	№30	92	01	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS
309230	М	№30	92	30	1945	СССР		НИП АВ испытания
309246	Уил	№30	92	46	1945	СССР		Польша 6.PLS

38101	Уил	№381	нет	01	1941	СССР		документ
38102	Уил	№381	нет	02	28.05.41	СССР		документ
381201		№381	01	02	1941	СССР		299-й ШАП потерян 27.01.42
381401		№381	01	04	1941	СССР		502-й ШАП сбит 12.02.42
381203		№381	03	02	1941	СССР		872-й ШАП
381403		№381	03	04	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС лыжи испытания 1941-42 РС
381104		№381	04	01		СССР		502-й ШАП сбит 02.42
381304		№381	04	03		СССР		МВО
381504		№381	04	05		СССР		502-й ШАП потерян 02.42
381310		№381	10	03	1941	СССР		703-й ШАП сбит 25.07.43
3810608		№381	08	06		СССР		671-й ШАП сбит 06.08.42
3811011		№381	11	10		СССР		документ
3812711		№381	11	27		СССР		671-й ШАП 24.08.42
3811612		№381	12	16		СССР		РС испытания 06.42
3810613		№381	13	06		СССР		10-й ЗАП
3811013		№381	13	10		СССР		документ
3811313		№381	13	13		СССР		505-й ШАП сбит 12.42
3810414		№381	14	04	1942	СССР		943-й ШАП сбит 05.43
381815		№381	15	08	1942	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 13.07.43
3811715		№381	15	17	1942	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 12.07.43
3812815		№381	15	28	1942	СССР		210-й ШАП сбит 28.09.43
3810516		№381	16	05	1942	СССР		735-й ШАП сбит 27.08.43
3810916		№381	16	09	1942	СССР		503-й ШАП, 811-й ШАП потерян 13.10.42
3812616		№381	16	26	1942	СССР		66-й ШАП
381417		№381	17	04	03.42	СССР		34-й ЗАП потерян 22.06.43
3811417		№381	17	14	1942	СССР		ремонт
3811817		№381	17	18	1942	СССР		ремонт
3812417		№381	17	24	03.42	СССР		ДВ
3812717		№381	17	27	03.42	СССР		ДВ
3813017		№381	17	30	1942	СССР		ремонт
381118		№381	18	01	1942	СССР		ремонт
381218		№381	18	02	1942	СССР		ремонт
3811019		№381	19	10	1942	СССР		документ
3812219		№381	19	22	1942	СССР		документ
3810120		№381	20	01	1942	СССР		документ

----------


## Rus_Knights

12438 . Kbely

----------


## ПСП

> 303560 М-37 №30 35 60 16.12.43 СССР


Музей коммуны Sør-Varanger (Норвегия). Ил-2М с пушками НС-37.  Ilyushin Il-2 sennagressvatnet

----------


## lindr

Исправил серийные номера завода по отношению с заводским.

2580-2600 01-01..01-20

2601-2700 02-01..02-100
2701-2800 03-01..03-100
...
3201-3400 07-01..07-200
3401-3600 08-01..08-200
...
14501-14508 63-01..63-08

----------


## Sveto

> 308331 М №30 83 31 1945 СССР 54 Югославия 4154, Белград


Ил-2М3 , ВВС РККА до 1945 г - ВВС Болгарии до 1947 г- ВВС Югославии с 1947года - Музей авиации Белград с 1963 года

----------


## ПСП

Ил-2М зав.номер *301064* установлен перед ОКБ имени С.В.Ильюшина.  
Самолет входил в состав 33-го ГШАП 243-ей ШАД. 5 марта 1943 в результате воздушного боя был подбит, произвел вынужденную посадку в районе болота Нивий мох. Экипаж не пострадал. Лётчик - Ч.А.АЛИЕВ, стрелок - Г.Л.ГОЛОД.  Самолёт нашли на том же болоте, где и монинский Ил-2 (под Новгородом).

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен.

----------


## ПСП

*1878132* на киле одноместного Ил-2     В большем размере тут : 159688-download
159687-download
159690-download
Подписан : " Loimolan suunnalla ilmatorjunnan pudottama venäläinen 1-paikkainen IL-maataistelukone, joka hajosi alkutekijöihinsä maahan syöksyessään.
Loimolan suunta 1944.08.04 ".    Лётчик погиб.
Финляндия, лето 1944г.

----------


## Morsunin

186
...3314,2114,0814,2013 на вынужденных 09.41 в 237шап 60сад(ПН 20124-0000001-0008)

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен.

----------


## Tora



----------


## Tora

https://vif2ne.org/nvi/forum/0/co/171256.htm
210 ШАП
зав. № мотор АМ-38
3868	1603
3889	1580
3897	1608
3894	1605
3912	1651
3906	1597
6309	2747
3898	1472
3877	1439
3872	1436
3867	1489
3909	1670
3893	1658
3910	1621
3916	1671
3911	1246
3380	545
3448	1592
3907	1047

805 ШАП
зав. №	мотор АМ-38
723	1582
9822	1531
823	1577
2923	1626
3123	1630
3323	1532
5023	1682
4623	1679
9922	1527
1523	1591
6023	1701
9023	1764
3623	1648
2225	2164
3823	1649
4423	1666
1223	1595
9622	1524
4923	1601
3423	1635
3223	1627

----------


## lindr

Спасибо! Полные такие:



> 210 ШАП
> зав. № мотор АМ-38
> 3868	1603
> 3889	1580
> 3897	1608
> 3894	1605
> 3912	1651
> 3906	1597
> *187*6309	2747
> ...

----------


## Tora

210 ШАП илы с завода №1 выходит получил!

----------


## lindr

1876309 похоже ремонтный

----------


## Tora

Вполне может быть, на заводе починили и снова в бой.

----------


## Tora

ошибка....

----------


## Fencer

> ошибка....


Какая ошибка?

----------


## Tora

> Какая ошибка?


написал сообщение, потом его удалил, нужно было что-то там написать, написал ошибка, не обращайте внимание.

----------


## Fencer

> написал сообщение, потом его удалил, нужно было что-то там написать, написал ошибка, не обращайте внимание.


Понятно...

----------


## Tora

566 ШАП

----------


## Tora

893 ШАП

----------


## Tora

947 ШАП

----------


## Tora

6507 - ил ГСС Смирнова из 431 ШАП.

----------


## Tora

Ил-2 (зав. №3409) был в 122 ИАП.

----------


## Tora

https://cdn.pamyat-naroda.ru/images/...2/00000585.jpg

----------


## lindr

Ссылка не открывается.

----------


## ПСП

Номера Ил-2 в 281 шад (март 1944г) :
* 448 шап 281 шад :*
303193  Не возвратился с боевого задания 27.03.1944.
303244  Сбит ИА противника 27.03.1944.
303852  Подбит ИА противника 27.03.1944 и разбит при в/посадке.
  3380  Разбит при в/посадке 27.03.1944.
  3849  Не возвратился с боевого задания 31.03.1944.
  3888  Не возвратился с боевого задания 31.03.1944.

*872 шап 281 шад :*
   187  Разбит 17.03.1944 (свалился в штопор).
  3763  Разбит на аэродроме 18.03.1944 при налёте авиации противника.
  8765  Подбит ЗА противника 07.03.1944. Не вернулся.
303281  Подбит ЗА противника 17.03.1944 и разбит при посадке.
303313  Разбит при в/посадке 06.03.1944.

*703 шап 281 шад :*
   950  Сбит ЗА противника 18.03.1944.
  3207  Подбит ЗА противника 17.03.1944 и разбит при в/посадке.
  3415  Подбит ИА противника 27.03.1944. Не вернулся.
  6116  Не возвратился с боевого задания 06.03.1944.
  6130  Подбит ЗА противника 17.03.1944. Не вернулся.
  6898  Не возвратился с боевого задания 06.03.1944.
  6922  Подбит ИА противника 27.03.1944, посадка в СМУРАВЬЕВО на фюзеляж.
  8756  Подбит ИА противника 27.03.1944. Не вернулся.


Документ "Отчет о боевой работе 281 шад за март 1944 г."  Страницы №35,36,37 и №39.
https://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/v...spravki:drugie

----------


## Tora

614 ШАП
зав. №0321, зав. №8431, 10020, 9620, 5530, 0131

----------


## Tora

41 ШАП зав. №643
http://podvignaroda.ru/filter/filter...4a38803f4fa1a3

----------


## Tora

https://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/v...gie::page%5C25

----------


## Tora

> 1863005 №18 05 30 1941 СССР 430-й ШАП захвачен 13.07.41


Подскажите пожалуйста откуда эти данные?

----------


## lindr

ЕМНИП было фото.

----------


## ПСП

Номера  Ил-2 из *606 шап* *280 сад* (март 1944г) :
1871558  31.03.1944 Сбит ИА противника. Самолёт разбит.
1871658  27.03.1944 Сбит ИА противника. Самолёт разбит.
1875166  06.03.1944 Сбит ИА противника. Самолёт разбит.
1875955  06.03.1944 Подбит ЗА противника. Самолёт повреждён.
1876061  27.03.1944 Подбит ИА противника. Самолёт разбит.
1877266  05.03.1944 Не вернулся с боевого задания. Состояние самолёта неизвестно.
1877554  06.03.1944 Подбит ЗА противника. Самолёт повреждён.
1877666  31.03.1944 Подбит ИА противника. Самолёт разбит.

Документ "Отчет о боевой работе 280 сад за март месяц 1944 года." Страница №23.
https://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/v...pravki:drugie#

----------


## ПСП

Номера Ил-2 из 289 шад  (октябрь 1944г) :
*232 шап 289 шад* 
    1179  29.10.1944 Не вернулся с боевого задания. Состояние самолёта неизвестно.
    8840  14.10.1944 Атакован ИА противника. Самолёт разбит.
   11243  14.10.1944 Сбит ИА противника. Самолёт разбит.
  306105  29.10.1944 Не вернулся с боевого задания. Состояние самолёта неизвестно.
  306130  14.10.1944 Сбит ИА противника. Самолёт сгорел.
 1872195  28.10.1944 Подбит ЗА противника. Состояние самолёта неизвестно.
 1876389  27.10.1944 Атакован ИА противника. Самолёт разбит.
 1880403  28.10.1944 Не вернулся с боевого задания. Состояние самолёта неизвестно.
18726100  27.10.1944 Сорвался в штопор и упал. Самолёт сгорел.
18762100  14.10.1944 Сбит ИА противника. Самолёт разбит.
18791100  27.10.1944 Не вернулся с боевого задания. Состояние самолёта неизвестно.

*686 шап 289 шад* 
 305865  16.10.1944  Подбит ИА противника. Самолёт разбит.
 305897  28.10.1944  Сбит ЗА противника. Самолёт разбит.
1876063  17.10.1944  Подбит ИА противника. Самолёт разбит.
1876396  29.10.1944  Не вернулся с боевого задания. Состояние самолёта неизвестно.

*947 шап 289 шад* 
  4457  28.10.1944 Сбит ЗА противника. Самолёт сгорел.
  5987  27.10.1944 Сбит ИА противника. Самолёт сгорел.
  6060  27.10.1944 Сбит ИА противника. Самолёт сгорел.
  8090  07.10.1944 Подбит ЗА противника. Самолёт разбит.
  9502  14.10.1944 Подбит ИА противника. Самолёт разбит.
 11237  28.10.1944 Подбит ЗА противника. Самолёт разбит.
 25106  09.10.1944 Сбит ЗА противника. Самолёт сгорел.
 57100  14.10.1944 Подбит ИА противника. Самолёт разбит.
 68107  27.10.1944 Не вернулся с боевого задания. Состояние самолёта неизвестно.
755101  10.10.1944 Подбит ЗА противника. Самолёт разбит.

Документ "Отчет о боевой работе 289 шад." Страница №42 и 43.
https://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/v...spravki:drugie

----------


## ПСП

Ещё добавил номеров Ил-2 из 289 шад  (декабрь 1943г) :
*232 шап 289 шад* 
6356  20.12.1943   Не вернулся с боевого задания. Состояние самолёта неизвестно.
8849  20.12.1943   Сбит ЗА противника. Самолёт сгорел.
9102  20.12.1943   Сбит ЗА противника. Самолёт сгорел.

*686 шап 289 шад* 
1069  25.12.1943   Не вернулся с боевого задания. Самолёт сгорел.
5856  20.12.1943   Не вернулся с боевого задания. Состояние самолёта неизвестно.
7363  25.12.1943   Не вернулся с боевого задания. Состояние самолёта неизвестно.
8825  19.12.1943   Подбит ИА противника. Состояние самолёта неизвестно.

*947 шап 289 шад* 
5862  20.12.1943  Сбит ЗА противника. Самолёт сгорел.
6642  20.12.1943  Сбит ИА противника. Самолёт сгорел. 
7563  25.12.1943  Сбит ЗА противника. Самолёт сгорел. 
8020  25.12.1943  Сбит ЗА противника. Самолёт сгорел.
9167  20.12.1943  Сбит ЗА противника. Самолёт сгорел.

Документ "Отчет о боевой работе частей 289 шад." Страница №17 и 18.
https://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/v...ugie::page%5C4

----------


## ПСП

Номера Ил-2 из 206 шад (октябрь 1942г) :
*503 шап 206 шад* 
1915  06.10.1942  Атакован ИА противника на земле. Самолёт сгорел.
2603  06.10.1942  Атакован ИА противника на земле. Самолёт сгорел.
3621  26.10.1942  Поломка. Требует заводского ремонта.
3862  18.10.1942  Сбит ИА противника. Самолёт разбит. Требуется ремонт.    
3904  25.10.1942  Сбит ИА противника. Самолёт разбит. Требуется ремонт.
4321  30.10.1942  Сбит ИА противника. Самолёт разбит. Требуется ремонт.

*686 шап 206 шад* 
1816  06.10.1942  Сбит ЗА противника. Состояние самолёта неизвестно.
3482  24.10.1942  Разбит при посадке ночью. Самолёт ремонту не подлежит.

*807 шап 206 шад* 
2413  26.10.1942  Упал после столкновения в воздухе с другим Ил-2. Самолёт разбит.
3815  30.10.1942  В/посадка в болотистую местность. Самолёт разбит, ремонту не подлежит.
7422  28.10.1942  Сбит ЗА противника. Самолёт разбит, ремонту не подлежит.
8522  30.10.1942  В/посадка в болотистую местность. Самолёт разбит, ремонту не подлежит.
8622  29.10.1942  Атакован ИА противника. Самолёт разбит.
8922  24.10.1942  Сбит ЗА противника. Самолёт сгорел.

*811 шап 206 шад* 
0915  13.10.1942  Упал при наборе высоты. Самолёт разбит, ремонту не подлежит.
0919  01.10.1942  Сбит ИА противника. Состояние самолёта неизвестно.
2420  12.10.1942  Упал на разбеге. Требуется капремонт.
3512  01.10.1942  Сбит ИА противника. Состояние самолёта неизвестно.
3654  28.10.1942  Не вернулся с боевого задания. Самолёт сгорел.
8214  01.10.1942  Сбит ИА противника. Состояние самолёта неизвестно.

*945 шап 206 шад*
3923  27.10.1942  Не вернулся с боевого задания. Состояние самолёта неизвестно.
3960  27.10.1942  Сбит ИА противника. Состояние самолёта неизвестно.
3965  26.10.1942  Сбит ИА противника. Самолёт разбит, восстановлению не подлежит.
3966  31.10.1942  Сбит ИА противника. Самолёт сгорел.
3970  27.10.1942  Не вернулся с боевого задания. Состояние самолёта неизвестно.
8722  31.10.1942  Сбит ИА противника. Состояние самолёта неизвестно.

Документ "Месячный отчет о боевой работе 206 шад." Страница №20,21 и 22.
https://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/v...ugie::page%5C6

----------


## Tora

https://enag.livejournal.com/26250.html
https://enag.livejournal.com/25903.html

----------


## Tora

Ил-2 зав. №1864614, 245 ШАП, 11.10.41 г. Самолет исправный передан 190 ШАП.
1861012, 1862912, 1860111, 1862312, 1861011, 1863411 - отправлены в октябре 41-го в заводской ремонт.

----------


## Tora

Ил-2 №2204 в 74 шап нбз апрель 1942 -  полный номер у него №1872204.

----------


## ПСП

* 11724* Ил-2М3 (из 232 шап 289 шад) подбит ЗА противника 19.03.1945г над целью.
Документ "Обзор боевых действий 232 шап". Страница №14.
https://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/v...699582fa4df0db

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен.

----------


## ПСП

Ил-2 в 243 шап 291 шад (01-12 сентября 1942г) :

*521* Подбит 06.09.1942г. Требуется ремонт.
*621* Подбит 08.09.1942г. Требуется ремонт.
*722* Пожар в воздухе 08.09.1942г. Самолёт сгорел.
*1021* Подбит 06.09.1942г. Требуется ремонт.
*1221* Полевой ремонт.
*1421* Подбит 09.09.1942г. Требуется ремонт.
*1521* Полевой ремонт.
*1621* Подбит 09.09.1942г. Требуется ремонт.
*1821* Подбит 05.09.1942г. Требуется ремонт.
*2020* Полевой ремонт.
*2021* Подбит 09.09.1942г. Требуется ремонт.
*2121* Сбит ИА противника 08.09.1942г. Самолёт сгорел.
*2221* Полевой ремонт.
*8905* Полевой ремонт.

Документ "Отчет о боевой работе 243 шап" Страницы №1 и №2.
https://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/v...699582fa4df0db

----------


## Tora

306008 - Ил-2 15 гшап, на фото 2 ГСС Алексенко в кабину садится.

----------


## Tora

Ил-2 (зав. № 1864521) на 20.11.1941 был в наличии в 504 шап 2 РАГ

----------


## Tora

в 15 часов 05 минут атаковал живую силу и автомашины в районе севернее 2 километра высоты 247, у перекрестка дорог... Замаскированные танки противника при выводе самолетов из пикирования открывали прицельный огонь... на первом заходе выстрелом из танка был сбит самолет No. 9299 Героя Советского Союза гвардии старшего лейтенанта Окрестина с воздушным стрелком гвардии старшиной Солодухиным... горящий самолет упал в лес в районе высоты 247".

----------


## Tora

18710029 №18 29 100 1942 СССР 622-й ШАП сбит 28.11.42
Номер какой-то крупный)

----------


## lindr

Нормальный номер 29-100. Последний самолет 29 серии

----------


## Tora

С Тризны: В 46 шап ВВС СФ в 1943 году были 3 Ил-2 - 1875729, 1877729, 1878729. Все 3 самолета были приписаны к 3 эскадрилье.

----------


## Tora

245 ШАП

----------


## Tora

62 ШАП июнь 1941 г. : №1861403, №1861203, №1860303, №1861401, №1863002, №1860501.

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------


## ПСП

Ил-2 №*7117* с мотором АМ-38 №*29215*  из 784 шап, ремонту подлежит.
https://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/v...77b7eef07c0av1

----------


## ПСП

Ил-2 №*7301* из 448 шап 281 шад, сбит ЗА противника 17.01.1943г.
Ил-2 №*6077* из 35 шап 9 шад (ВВС КБФ), сбит 30.07.1943г.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nh709R1K4fg

----------


## Morsunin

https://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/view/?id=455146464
https://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/view/?id=455146467
потери с номерами в конце

----------


## Tora

288 шап
11.03.1943 г. базируется на аэродроме Вины, 14/6 Ил-2, 14 – боеготовых экипажей. Ил-2 (зав. № 6041 – уст. брони, №3784 – замена троса аварийного выпуска шасси, №7807 – замена мотора, №1148 – восстановительный ремонт, №5655 – ремонт м/радиатора, №870 – неисправен мотор). (ЦАМО, Фонд: 221, Опись: 1351, Дело: 1536, Листы: 142-145).
На 08.1943 г. в 33 Гв.ШАП 3 Гв.ШАД 6 ВА был Ил-2 (зав. №1875341). На этот месяц у него была поломка.

----------


## Tora

288 шап 27.10.1942 г. Ил-2 9/4, Ил-2 (зав. №850 - падает давление масла, № 7897, 870 - ремонт планера, 862 - ремонт плоскости, №871 - ремонт плоскости)

----------


## Tora

https://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/v...b50f46b35195v2

----------


## Tora

502 ШАП Ил-2 №3810104 не вернулся с б/в 02.1942 г.

----------


## Fencer

Облёт по программе подготовки к праздничным мероприятиям на 9 мая https://russianplanes.net/id303442

----------


## Morsunin

1878299 М №18 99 82 1944 СССР 448-й ШАП сбит 03.08.44 - опечатка по жбд дивизии 1878399 
http://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/view/?id=455171302

----------


## Fencer

Под Калининградом нашли советский штурмовик Ил-2 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/5/246482/

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен.

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------

